# Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse



## Heiko (24 Februar 2005)

Ein neues Abrechnungmodell wird von der Firma montax payment service GmbH in Österreich angeboten. Nachdem dort die gesetzlichen Vorgaben den Einsatz von Dialern unattraktiv machen, können dort seit kurzem Mehrwertinhalte direkt über den Internetzugang abgerechnet werden. Das gilt dann auch für die Breitbandzugänge (Kabel, DSL), die bislang vor Dialern sicher waren.

*Wie funktioniert die Abrechnung?*

Wenn ein User einen Link klickt, der zu einem kostenpflichtigen Bereich führt, so wird er auf eine Seite umgeleitet, auf der er auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird. Dort muß er bestätigen, dass er den Hinweis zur Kenntnis genommen hat und damit einverstanden ist. Anschließend erhält er Zugriff auf die kostenpflichtigen Inhalte. Die angefallenen Kosten findet er dann auf seiner Rechnung für den Internetzugang.

Im Hintergrund wird die IP-Adresse des Surfers zusammen mit der Uhrzeit und den Kosten an seinen Internetprovider weitergeleitet. Dieser berechnet den Betrag dann auf der nächsten Rechnung für den Internetzugang und leitet den entsprechenden Betrag an den Anbieter des Mehrwertdienstes weiter.

*Wo liegen die möglichen Probleme?*

So einfach das System gestrickt ist, so unsicher erscheint es jedoch in der Praxis:

*Für bill-it-easy ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich*
Jeder Internetzugang der großen Provider Österreichs (unter anderem Telekom Austria, Chello, Tiscali und UTA) ist ohne weitere Aktionen des Kunden für bill-it-easy freigeschaltet. Unsere Anfrage, ob auf Antrag auch einzelne Anschlüsse für den Dienst gesperrt werden können, wurde bislang nicht beantwortet.

*Es ist keine Identifizierung zur Identifizierung des Users zusätzlich zur Interneteinwahl erforderlich*
Die Webseite des Anbieters weist unter "Vorteile von bill-it-easy" ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass kein Passwort benötigt wird, "das Sie sich merken müssen oder das ausspioniert werden kann". In der Demonstration des Systems wird lediglich eine Schaltfläche angezeigt, die der User klicken muß um das kostenpflichtige Angebot anzunehmen. Hier muß man sich die Frage stellen, wie die Lage für den User ist, dessen Internetzugang von mehreren Usern benutzt wird. Zahlen soll offensichtlich der User, auf dessen Name der Internetzugang läuft.
Weiter darf man dabei nicht vergessen, dass Internetrouter mit drahtlosem Netzwerkanschluß ("WLAN") immer öfter genutzt werden. Diese sind vom Hersteller in der Regel schwach oder überhaupt nicht gegen unberechtigtes Eindringen gesichert. Wenn jetzt ein Hacker Ihren Routerzugang knackt (was aufgrund der eher schwachen Sicherung dieser Systeme relativ leicht möglich ist) und dann über Ihren Router auf einen kostenpflichtigen Inhalt zugreift, so wird Ihnen die Rechnung hierfür präsentiert. Das gleiche passiert, wenn er Ihre Zugangsdaten aus Ihrem Router auslesen kann.

Bei der Bestätigung durch den User handelt es sich anscheinend um ein einfaches Webformular. Dieses kann durch Manipulationen am Rechner des Users mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch automatisch bestätigt werden. Auf die Frage wie man dies zu verhindern gedenke, wurde uns keine Antwort gegeben.

*Fazit*

Wenn man sich allein diese offensichtlichen Probleme ansieht kann man froh sein, wenn man nicht in Österreich lebt - was leider unseren österreichischen Lesern überhaupt nicht hilft.
Dazu kommt noch, dass unsere Anfrage vom 4. Februar - die ja zur Klärung der offenen Fragen gedacht war - bis heute nicht beantwortet wurde.
Hat man sich über die Probleme und Gefahren beim Anbieter noch keine Gedanken gemacht?
Sind dem Anbieter die Probleme der User egal?
Leider können wir auf diese Fragen keine Antwort geben.

Wir hegen jedenfalls die Befürchtung, dass die Probleme - mal wieder - auf dem Rücken der Kunden ausgetragen werden. Uns bleibt nur abzuwarten, bis die ersten Beschwerden unserer österreichischen Leser eintreffen.

*Ausblick*

Auch wenn momentan nur die österreichischen Breitbandkunden betroffen sind, so besteht die Gefahr, dass ein ähnliches System auch in Deutschland eingeführt wird. Uns ist bekannt, dass diverse deutsche Abrechnungsdienstleister schon geraume Zeit auf dieses Ziel hinarbeiten. Der deutsche Anbieter Mainpean bietet seinen Kunden bill-it-easy schon an (beschränkt auf österreichische Kunden). Wollen wir hoffen, dass die offenen Fragen bis zur Einführung eines solchen Systems in Deutschland im Sinne der Kunden beantwortet werden.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050224_02.php


----------



## Eniac (24 Februar 2005)

Der Dialer ist tot, es lebe das IP-Payment. Die seriöse Geschäftswelt reibt sich vor Vorfreude sicherlich schon die Fingerchen wund.

Wenn ich das alles richtig interpretiere, sind Abzockerei und Betrug Tür und Tor weit geöffnet worden. 

Dagegen wird die Ära der Dialer noch im goldenen Licht erscheinen. Was geschieht eigentlich bei wiederholtem Missbrauch etwa duch Spammerei oder Manipulation der sog. Bestätigungsseite? Wird dem Anbieter dann etwa die IP-Adresse entzogen?

Der Verbraucherschutz wird hier offensichtlich mit Stiefeln getreten.


:dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen: 


Eniac


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2005)

Ein entsprechendes Kapitel zum Thema IP-Payment ist ab sofort auch auf Dialerschutz.de verfügbar:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/grundlagen-ip-payment.php


----------



## A John (24 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *Wo liegen die möglichen Probleme?*
> 
> So einfach das System gestrickt ist, so unsicher erscheint es jedoch in der Praxis:


Interessant ist IMO die Frage, ob durch einen *anonymen* Mausklick (so er überhaupt erfolgt), ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande kommt. Die Logfiles der Sitebetreiber würden so zu Blankoschecks für skrupellose Abzocker mutieren.
Schließlich kann jeder behaupten, ich hätte auf seiner Website auf einen Button geklickt und die "Arbeitsweise" der Branche ist ja bestens bekannt.
Es gibt schließlich keinerlei physikalischen Beweis dafür, dass ich für irgendetwas meine Zustimmung gegeben habe. Weder durch Angabe irgendwelcher persönlicher Daten, noch durch herunterladen, z.B. einer "Zugangssoftware" o.Ä. 

Spannend wird es, wenn die ersten Internetcafes durch die Providerabrechnung zahlungsunfähig werden.
Fein sind auch diejenigen raus, welche über die bekannten Proxys online gehen.  :gruebel:

Sollte IP-Payment durch einen anonymen Mausklick tatsächlich auf breiter Basis zum Einsatz kommen, werden Die Staatsanwaltschaften wohl in kürzester Zeit in einer Flut von Strafanzeigen versinken.  
Für die Provider wird das IMO nur dann interessant, wenn sie einen ziemlich großen Anteil an der Beute erhalten.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Stalker2002 (24 Februar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Spannend wird es, wenn die ersten Internetcafes durch die Providerabrechnung zahlungsunfähig werden.
> Fein sind auch diejenigen raus, welche über die bekannten Proxys online gehen. :gruebel:



Da sehe ich kein Problem.
Stichwort: Whitelist beim Abrechnungssystembetreiber.
Wenn die IP des Nutzers nicht aus dem Festkundenkontingent eines teilnehmenden Providers kommt, dann wird wohl kein Zugriff auf den sog. Premium-Content erlaubt werden.

Internetcafes können sich also mit entsprechenden Proxies schützen, sofern sie keine andere Möglichkeit haben, eine Teilnahme an dem Verfahren zu unterbinden.

MfG
L.


----------



## Wembley (25 Februar 2005)

Zuerst einmal großes Lob aus Österreich, dass sich dieses Portal dieser Thematik annimmt. In meinem Heimatland scheint man sich dieses Problems noch nicht bewusst zu sein. Beim "googlen" findet man, falls es überhaupt Informationen darüber gibt, höchstens Seiten, die diese neue Bezahlform in den Himmel loben, Verbraucherschutzorganisationen wie die AK Salzburg kämpfen noch eisern gegen Dialer (*gg*), die aber seit Jahresanfang mehr oder weniger gestorben sind. 

Bisher wird in Österreich "bill it easy" also sehr marginal wahrgenommen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass noch nicht viel über dieses System abgerechnet wird. Erotik, Klingeltöne, ein Wettportal, ein Quizseite,  die Fragen über Gott und vor allem die Welt stellt und eine Rezeptseite des im Dialergeschäft nicht ganz unbekannten Nobelkochs H. A., dessen Motto lautet, ein guter DAY beginnt mit vielen Einwahlen. Wobei der es ja richtig billig gibt, 1,99 Euro für 60 Minuten. 

Die typische Kundschaft der Dialerkönige aus Berlin scheint noch dieser Möglichkeit abwartend gegenüber zu stehen. Jedenfalls scheinen die einschlägig bekannten "Anbieter" noch mit Pay by Call abzurechnen. MP bietet in Ö nur mehr PbC an. 

Man wird sehen, was los ist, wenn die Leute mit dem "spitzen Content" und deren Freunde voll einsteigen. Entscheidend wird die "Webmasterfähigkeit" des System sein.


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

Wir werden gerne immer mal wieder Themen aus dem benachbarten Ausland aufgreifen.
Gerade aus Österreich erreichen mich relativ viele Anfragen und die Webserverstatistik verrät, dass wir dort durchaus auch gelesen werden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Februar 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei der es ja richtig billig gibt, 1,99 Euro für 60 Minuten.


Wobei das, sofern die Gegenleistung stimmt, wohl durchaus vertretbar wäre. Problematisch ist die Art und Weise, wie die Kundschaft zum Bezahlvorgang überredet wird. Die klassischen Dialer-PPs verstehen es ja als "Werbekunstgriff", dem Kunden möglichst viel über den Inhalt des Angebots und die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu verschweigen. Ich bin ebenso gespannt, ob sie ein vernünftiges Fundament schaffen werden oder die Gier letztendlich siegt und die im Dialergeschäft bekannten Größen auch beim IP-Payment in klassischer Manier über die Stränge schlagen.
Zwar sind aufgrund des Netzausbaus nicht wenige Haushalte in Deutschland auf die Telekom als Vertragspartner für ihren Telefonanschluss angewiesen, wer jedoch zusätzlich einen DSL-Anschluss hat, der kann sich zwischen einer Unzahl Provider entscheiden. Vielleicht könnte der Anschluss an dieses IP-Payment-System zu einem wichtigen Aspekt bei der Auswahl des Anbieters werden. Ich würde es als Qualitäts-Kriterium ansehen, dort nicht angebunden zu sein und auch aktiv Werbung damit betreiben.


----------



## drboe (25 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die angefallenen Kosten findet er dann auf seiner Rechnung für den Internetzugang.


Wie soll das gehen? Der Internetnutzer hat einen Vertrag mit dem ISP über den Zugang zum Netz und den damit verbundenen Kosten nach Zeit, Datenvolumen oder pauschal. Das er damit zugleich einem Inkasso für Leistungen Dritter zugestimmt hat, bezweifle ich. Oder hat man schon davon gehört, dass man an die Versicherung eines Verbrauchers herantreten kann, solche Forderungen zu begleichen? Oder an die Energie- und Wasserlieferanten, Müllentsorger, Versandhäuser oder anderen Vertragspartnern, bei denen ein Kunden(verrechnungs)konto existiert? Solche "Konten" sind regelmäßig nicht für Belastungen durch Dritte geeignet. Zahlt der ISP an den Dritten und widerspricht der Kunde der Rechnung, so bleibt der ISP im Streitfall wohl auf den Kosten sitzen. Würde jemand "einfach so" von meinem Bankkonto abbuchen, dann gebe ich die Lastschrift zurück. Das ist ein Standardvorgang. Die Bank hält sich am gegnerischen Kreditinstitut schadlos und belastet zudem die Rückbuchungskosten. Diese Bank wiederum fordert das Geld von ihrem  Kunden, also dem Abbucher, der dann weniger hat als vorher. Nun handelt es sich bei dem Vertrag mit dem ISP nicht um ein Konto für allgemeine Zahlungsvorgänge und der ISP ist keine Bank. Da wäre es vermutlich dumm, Forderungen Dritter eintreiben zu wollen. Bestünde doch die Gefahr, dabei draufzuzahlen.

IP Billing ist natürlich dennoch möglich: wenn der Anbieter einen  Vertrag mit dem Verbraucher schließt und diesem die Umsätze direkt in Rechnung stellt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll das gehen? Der Internetnutzer hat einen Vertrag mit dem ISP über den Zugang zum Netz und den damit verbundenen Kosten nach Zeit, Datenvolumen oder pauschal.


Der ISP hat einen Vertrag mit dem Internetnutzer. Soweit ja richtig. Wie der im einzelnen ausgestaltet ist, das entscheiden aber letztendlich die beteiligten Parteien. Meinen Telefonanschluss verstehe ich ja auch nicht als Konto mit unbegrenztem Überziehungskredit.
Beim DSL-Anschluss habe ich den Vorteil, dass ich mir aus einer Unzahl von Anbietern den passenden aussuchen kann. Die rechnen fast alle auf eigene Rechnung ab und lassen die Entgelte nicht über die Telefonrechnung abbuchen. Ich vermute mal, dass Zahlungsunwillen aufgrund unberechtigter Forderungen für diese bisher fast ein Fremdwort ist und nicht wenige kleine Reseller überhaupt nicht über die Kapazitäten verfügen, Widersprüche zu bearbeiten. Der Kunde hat hier einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Wenn es sich ein Anbieter mit ihm verscherzt, kann er sich ja einen anderen aussuchen. Druckmittel wie Anschlusssperre greifen nicht...


----------



## stieglitz (25 Februar 2005)

Das ganze scheint noch völlig unausgereift zu sein. Da müssen wahrscheinlich wieder die Gerichte die Rechtslage klären und das daaauuuert.
Da kann man nur sagen:
Tu felix Austria
(Von wem ist das Zitat?  :roll: )
P.S.: ich habs:
Bella gerant alii! Tu, felix Austria, nube!

Kriegführen lasse die anderen! du glückliches Österreich, heirate!

¡Que otros hagan las guerras! Tú, Austria feliz, cásate.

[Heiratspolitik des Hauses Habsburg]


----------



## Avor (25 Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen, 

zumindest sollte jeder Internet-Nutzer. der nicht schon wieder in neu aufgestellte  Fallen tappen will   “seinem” Provider seine Meinung   gegenüber diesem Bezahlsystem  jetzt schon zu verstehen geben. Nicht erst warten, bis diese neue Masche bereits durch die Hintertür klammheimlich eingeführt wurde . Ich denke dabei besonders an die großen Provider, die sicher  gerne an  diesem Geschäft teilhaben wollen und dabei  die Vorreiterrolle übernehmen  werden. Aber dann ist es zu spät und alle anderen werden nachziehen. 

Wir wissen doch, daß die Ganoven, denen jetzt der Gürtel etwas enger geschnallt wird nur auf bessere Zeiten warten um von neuem wieder losschlagen zu können. Auf den Gesetzgeber werden wir nicht warten wollen. Nach den bösen Erfahrungen mit anderen Mehr-oder Minderwertdiensten, deren Handlangern und Inkassoknechten sollte diesmal nicht nur die Zunft der  seriösen Internetanbietern, sondern auch   der Markt entgegenwirken.  Voraussetzung ist allerdings, daß die neu aufkommende Gefahr auch in den Massenmedien nicht verschlafen wird.

Meinem derzeitigen Provider werde ich rechtzeitig  mitteilen, daß mit mir solche Nebengeschäfte nicht zu machen sind. Ich halte mich an den 
vereinbarten  Tarif gebunden. Wie auch immer konstruierte, darüber hinausgehende  “Verträge” werde ich nicht akzeptieren! Um auch zur Sicherheit meine eigene Dusseligkeit von vorne herein
auszuschließen, wäre  ich dann allerdings zu einem Providerwechsel gezwungen.   Es gibt dann hoffentlich noch andere, die sich auf neue Kundschaft freuen. 

Vielleicht wäre das ein Weg,  den Markt im Falle des Falles regulierend wirken zu lassen. Die Öffentlichkieit dürfte heutzutagte  eher gegen Internetbetrug  sensibelisiert  sein als vor drei Jahren und auch in der Lage sein, entsprechenden Druck auszuüben.  


Gruß Avor


----------



## drboe (25 Februar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich. Nur bestand bei Abschluß des Vertrages sicher keine Notwendigkeit über Forderungen Dritter eine Vereinbarung zu schliessen. Fraglich also, ob die drin ist. Und ohne Vertragsänderung läuft dann gar nichts.



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Telefonanschluss verstehe ich ja auch nicht als Konto mit unbegrenztem Überziehungskredit.


Exakt mein reden. Nur hatte hier in der BRD wohl der Gesetzgeber zunächst die Telekom mit der Inkassopflicht für CbC belastet.



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Beim DSL-Anschluss habe ich den Vorteil, dass ich mir aus einer Unzahl von Anbietern den passenden aussuchen kann. Die rechnen fast alle auf eigene Rechnung ab und lassen die Entgelte nicht über die Telefonrechnung abbuchen. Ich vermute mal, dass Zahlungsunwillen aufgrund unberechtigter Forderungen für diese bisher fast ein Fremdwort ist und nicht wenige kleine Reseller überhaupt nicht über die Kapazitäten verfügen, Widersprüche zu bearbeiten. Der Kunde hat hier einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Wenn es sich ein Anbieter mit ihm verscherzt, kann er sich ja einen anderen aussuchen. Druckmittel wie Anschlusssperre greifen nicht...


Das Kapazitätsproblem tritt ja schon beim Inkasso selbst auf. Würdest Du Dich von Dritten zu solcher Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen lassen, ohne Vertrag und Entlohnung? Vermutlich doch nicht. ISP müßten also jeweils Verträge mit den "Mehrwertdienste"-Anbietern schliessen. Diese wirken jedoch erst, wenn die Verträge mit den Kunden entsprechend angepaßt würden. Sicher würde die Wechselbereitschaft steigen, wenn ISP auf Grund des Geschäftsgebahrens ins Gerede kommen. Und das ist auch gut so.

M. Boettcher


PS (OT):


			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Beim DSL-Anschluss habe ich den Vorteil, dass ich mir aus einer Unzahl von Anbietern den passenden aussuchen kann.


Du Glücklicher wirst in weiten Teile der Republik Neidgefühle hervorrufen . Ich finde das DSL-Angebot eigentlich überschaubar. Die meisten Anbieter sind doch Reseller des "Rosa Riesen". Und auch der Wettbewerb mit eigenen Netzen tritt meist da an, wo T-DSL verfügbar ist.


----------



## A John (25 Februar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Problematisch ist die Art und Weise, wie die Kundschaft zum Bezahlvorgang überredet wird.
> [....]
> wer jedoch zusätzlich einen DSL-Anschluss hat, der kann sich zwischen einer Unzahl Provider entscheiden. Vielleicht könnte der Anschluss an dieses IP-Payment-System zu einem wichtigen Aspekt bei der Auswahl des Anbieters werden. Ich würde es als Qualitäts-Kriterium ansehen, dort nicht angebunden zu sein und auch aktiv Werbung damit betreiben.


IP-Payment wird IMO nur für die ganz großen ISPs interessant werden, weil sie die Masse und die Kapazitäten haben.
Wenn die IP zur Kreditkartennummer wird, über die sich die einschlägig bekannten Dialerdrücker hemmungslos bedienen werden, wird die Stornowelle gewaltig sein. Für die kleinen Provider wird sich das einfach nicht rechnen. Die sind zwar grundsätzlich etwas höher im Preis, bieten dafür aber auch einen besseren und kundenorientierten Service.
Ich bezweifle aber, dass sich so viele geprellte Kunden zum Wechsel entschließen, dass es den großen Providern weh tut.

Wenn die Aufforderung zum massenhaften Betrug, (nichts Anderes ist IP-Payment), tatsächlich wahr wird, bleibt die Frage, wie groß der Schaden werden muss, bis sich unser unsäglich träger und ignoranter Staatsapparat zum eingreifen bemüßigt fühlt.
Die Erfahrung mit den Dialern läst vermuten, dass es auch beim IP-Payment nach langem Nichtstun zu einem chaotischen Regulierungswust und endlosen Gerichtsverfahren kommen wird.
Denn nichts scheint der Beamtenlaufbahn so hinderlich zu sein, wie vernunftbegabtes Denken und die Fähigkeit, aus Erfahrung zu lernen.
Der Leidtragende ist wie immer der arglose und gutgläubige User, der sich nicht zu wehren weiß.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das geht am einfachsten über eine Änderung der AGB, die entsprechend bekannt gemacht wird (aka "Änderungskündigung").


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 Februar 2005)

Geänderte AGB's die entsprechend bekannt gemacht werden......
Das erinnert mich an ein Buch, das ich in meiner Kindheit mal gelesen habe;
"Na, die Pläne für die neue Umgehungsstrasse hingen doch ein halbes Jahr im Rathaus aus, warum beschweren sie sich erst jetzt, dass ihr Haus abgerissen werden soll?" (Nicht wörtlich zitiert mangels genauer Erinnerung)

Diese wichtige Information wird wahrscheinlich kleinstgedruckt grau auf einbischenmehrgrau irgendwo in einem Blabla-Werbeschreiben versteckt sein, wenn sie dann beim Kunden ankommt.


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Geänderte AGB's die entsprechend bekannt gemacht werden......
> Das erinnert mich an ein Buch, das ich in meiner Kindheit mal gelesen habe;
> "Na, die Pläne für die neue Umgehungsstrasse hingen doch ein halbes Jahr im Rathaus aus, warum beschweren sie sich erst jetzt, dass ihr Haus abgerissen werden soll?" (Nicht wörtlich zitiert mangels genauer Erinnerung)


Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht am einfachsten über eine Änderung der AGB, die entsprechend
> bekannt gemacht wird (aka "Änderungskündigung").


AGBs dürfen nicht geltendem Recht widersprechen.


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die entsprechenden Regelungen mit dem österreichischen Recht konform gehen.
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Einwilligung des Kunden in die Datenweitergabe auch in Deutschland nicht rechtswidrig wäre. Und wer das nicht will, kann sich ggfs eben einen anderen Provider suchen.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Einwilligung des Kunden in die
> Datenweitergabe auch in Deutschland nicht rechtswidrig wäre.


Mit einem durch nichts zu verifizierenden Klick auf einen OK Button?


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, aber durch die grundsätzliche Annahme des Internetzugangsvertrags, der einen entsprechenden Passus enthält.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, aber durch die grundsätzliche Annahme des Internetzugangsvertrags,
> der einen entsprechenden Passus enthält.


Darum geht es aber hier nicht, diese Lösung wird auch längst in Deutschland  von T-Online praktiziert 
(Stichwort Video on Demand) 
h**p://www.t-online-vision.de/
hier geht es ja gerade darum, dass   ohne jeden vorhergehenden Vertragsabschluss
Userdaten zu kommerzieller Nutzung weitergegeben werden  können. 

man sollte mal nachfragen,  ob irgendeiner der aufgeführten "Vertragspartner=Provider" " des Berliner
 Unternehmens die Kunden dahingehend informiert hat, dass so locker vom Hocker die Verbindungsdaten
 zu kommerziellen  Zwecken  weitergegeben werden können.  

PS: österreichisches Recht hat nur begrenzte Übereinstimmung mit deutschem Recht 
(Information eines Rechtsanwalts  mit europäischer  Zulassung)


----------



## dvill (25 Februar 2005)

Hier sind Provider-Informationen zum Thema und auch die Zusatzbedingungen.

Das läuft seit fast einen Jahr und kommt jetzt in die Presse. Eine Erfolgsgeschichte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2005)

> Technisch bringt die neue Zeit mindestens eine eigene IP-Nummer für jeden Kunden, der damit "punktgenau" mit vielfältigen Telekom-Angeboten bedient werde.


Nachtigall trapps trapps
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55839


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind Provider-Informationen zum Thema und auch die Zusatzbedingungen.
> 
> Das läuft seit fast einen Jahr und kommt jetzt in die Presse. Eine Erfolgsgeschichte.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Wenn ich das richtig lese werden eben normalerweise keine Daten weitergegeben, sondern der Betreiber erhält vom Paymentbetreiber die Daten des anonymen Users, den er abzurechnen hat. Nur bei Nichtzahlung werden die Daten zur Durchführung des Inkasso weitergegeben.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2005)

eunet.at schrieb:
			
		

> Das Zahlungssystem "bill-it-easy" - entwickelt speziell für den Internet-, Mobilfunk- und interaktiven TV (iTV) Bereich - erobert Schritt für Schritt die "Herzen" der heimischen Internet-User.



ich denke mal,  es geht mehr um die Eroberung der Geldbörsen als die der "Herzen"....

cp


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bei Nichtzahlung werden die Daten zur Durchführung des Inkasso weitergegeben.


mhhh.....


> Diese Zusatzbedingungen für das „bill-it-easy"-Service gelten als Bestandteil des entsprechenden Einzelvertrages, in dem auf diesen Bezug genommen wird und der Vorrang vor diesen hat. Sie gelten ergänzend zu den oder - bei voneinander abweichenden Regelungen - anstelle der Allgemeinen Geschäfts- und Lieferbedingungen (AGB) der EUnet Telekommunikationsdienstleistungs GmbH (in Folge EUnet genannt).


was für ein Einzelvertrag? wo , wann und wie wird der abgeschlossen?


> 4.	Laufzeit und Kündigung
> Der Vertrag ist auf unbestimmte Zeit abgeschlossen. Das Vertragsverhältnis beginnt mit der Verwendung des bill-it-easy Systems und endet jeweils mit der Bezahlung der konsumierten Leistung, die mittels Rechnung vorgeschrieben wird. Eine Kündigung des bill-it-easy Dienstes ist nicht erforderlich, da die entsprechende Vertragsbeziehung durch die Beendigung des jeweiligen Geschäftsfalles endet.


 :gruebel:


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei T.Online musst du dich aber zumindest erstmal selbst explizit in deiner Kundenkonfiguration freischalten, damit du den Dienst nutzen kannst. Ich kann das nicht mehr nutzen, da ich (was auch geht) den Dienstzugang wieder deaktiviert habe.

(ist mit ISDN eh lästig  )


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei T.Online musst du dich aber zumindest erstmal selbst explizit in deiner
> Kundenkonfiguration freischalten, damit du den Dienst nutzen kannst.


Hab ich was gegenteiliges geschrieben?


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2005)

Hab ich das behauptet?? Ich habe es nur zur Klarstellung nochmal extra hervorgehoben, weil hier ansonsten immer nur von einem kleinen unbedachten Mausklick die Rede war.(_Mit einem durch nichts zu verifizierenden Klick auf einen OK Button?_)  Der ist aber bei T.Online Vision so einfach nicht möglich. Das Quote habe ich nur genutzt, um einen Bezug zu meiner Antwort  herzustellen.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2005)

Noch mal ganz langsam zum Mitlesen, der Mausklick bezog sich auf das neue Berliner/Österreiische Modell.
Es war nie die Rede davon, dass sich das auf T-Online-Vision bezöge, im Gegenteil ,
das wäre  die Abrechnungsmethode, die ich akzeptiere würde (wenn  ich sowas nutzen wollte),
 mit explizitem  Vertrag ,  capito ?


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

Die Sache - falls sie wirklich so unausgegoren ist wie sie zu sein scheint - schafft wirklich Potential für Beunruhigung.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Februar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal ganz langsam zum Mitlesen, der Mausklick bezog sich auf das neue Berliner/Österreiische Modell.
> Es war nie die Rede davon, dass sich das auf T-Online-Vision bezöge, im Gegenteil ,
> das wäre  die Abrechnungsmethode, die ich akzeptiere würde (wenn  ich sowas nutzen wollte),
> mit explizitem  Vertrag ,  capito ?


Genau und deswegen habe ich halt die Funktion wie es bei T-Online funktioniert, als gutes Beispiel nochmal hervorgehoben und erläutert.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Genau und deswegen habe ich halt die Funktion wie es bei T-Online funktioniert, als gutes Beispiel nochmal hervorgehoben und erläutert.


Glaube nicht, dass das besagte Unternehmen auch nur die Bohne interessiert, sonst würde es 
wohl kaum auf die  jetzt angepeilte  Methode gehen. Aber vielleicht wird ja der ständige Hinweis 
(zum dritten Mal für die Begriffsstutzigen wie mich) auf das gute Beispiel als leuchtendes Mahnmal 
in der Berlin  in der Eingangshalle  (oder wo auch immer, vielleicht im Chefzimmer) 
in Form einer Wandtafel aufgehängt werden und zur Läuterung beitragen.

PS: Eine einmalige Erwähnung reicht in der Regel, nur in der Werbung wird alles ständig wiederholt


----------



## Wembley (26 Februar 2005)

Es wird z.B. eine IQ-Seite unter anderem über "Bill-it-easy" abgerechnet.
Wenn man auf die "Bill-it-easy" Seite geht und von dort aus diese IQ-Seite  anklickt, dann wird bei späterem Testen des eigenen IQ das standardisierte Bill-it-easy Fenster aufgemacht. Nun, mein Breitbandprovider bietet Bill-it-easy nicht an. Es ist ein leichtes, via IP-Nummernbereiche herauszufinden, ob man Kunde eine "Bill-it-easy"-Providers ist oder nicht. Bei den meisten muss man sich zwar einmal anmelden (zumindest UTA schien das lockerer gehandhabt zu haben), aber dann beim zweiten oder dritten Mal kann das sehr schnell gehen.
Wenn man die "Kreativität" der einzelnen Anbieter kennt, weis man, wie die es schaffen, das tolle Design ihrer Seite nicht durch lästige Preisangaben zerstören zu lassen.

Zurück zu besagter IQ-Seite: Es erscheint wie gesagt das von "Bill-it-easy" vorgegebene Fenster, welches fragt, ob man schon ein Kunde von ihnen ist oder nicht. Wie deutlich dann die diversen Preisangaben sind, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, da ich kein "Bill-it-easy" Kunde bin. 

Ein Einblich von der "Seriosität" dieser Seite bekommt man, wenn mann die Adresse direkt in die Adresszeile seines Browsers eintippt. Da läuft im übrigen alles ohne "Bill-it-easy". 
Auf der Startseite kein Impressum (zumindest ich habe keines gefunden), Preisangaben sowieso keine und nachdem man irgendwo hinklickt, will sich zuerst ein Dialer(!!!) installieren. In Österreich hat dieser natürlich wenig Erfolg. Aber es erscheint dann ein Mini-Fenster mit dem Bild Einsteins drauf und ein großes, wo ganz unten ganz klein eine Preisangabe zu sehen ist (3,63 Euro). Diese gilt für den Dialer (0939 Nummer). Immerhin wird die Internetverbindung unterbrochen und der Computer wählt sich neu ein, nachdem der Link mit dem "Zugang" angeklickt wurde. Bei mir halt wieder über meinen Breitbandprovider. 

Und jetzt kommt's: Es wird die Möglichkeit eines Handypayments angeboten mit SMS an eine bestimmte Nummer schicken usw. 

Die Preisangabe auf dieser Seite: Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Preis zwar da, aber durch einen Rahmen mehr oder weniger unkenntlich gemacht. Selbst nach genauem Hinschauen lässt sich der Preis nicht hundertprozentig identifizieren. 

Schön zu sehen, mit welchen Leuten Montax zusammenarbeitet.

Gibt es überhaupt von Montax schon eine Stellungnahme zum Artikel von Computerbetrug.de ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2005)

Diesen IQ-Test habe ich auch schon heftig kritisiert. Es handelt sich um ein Angebot der "Speed Works GmbH" in Hamburg (Tele Teamwork, Dänemark). Und ich wiederhole mich gerne: Lieber DAY, Liebe mainpean, liebe Montax: Wenn das Eure Referenzkunden sind für das tolle System, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es in Österreich bald viel Ärger gibt... Und dann wird man sagen: Wir dachten, das sei ein seriöser Kunde, wir können nichts dafür... 
(Naja, seriös ist ja auch bei den anderen Beispielkunden mitunter relativ zu sehen... aber den Wiener-webilltheworld-Goodies  attestiere ich mal aus meiner Sicht, dass sie sich schon ein bisschen bemühen, ihre Kunden, also sagen wir, naja, im weitesten Sinne einigermaßen fair zu behandeln. Immerhin gibt's a Merkblaadl...vom deutschen Anwalt, siehe auch hier im Forum)

edit: dazu noch ein Bildchen... Manche Dialerninjas werden sich tststs an diesen speedcheck erinnern...


----------



## Counselor (26 Februar 2005)

Teletalk.de schrieb:
			
		

> Spezielle IP-Billing-Systeme hingegen versuchen derzeit, den kompletten TCP/IP-Verkehr aus Gateways, Remote Access Servern, Routern und Content Servern mitzuschreiben. Das Mediation Device übersetzt die aufgeschlüsselten IP-Daten in ein einheitliches Format und leitet sie an das Billingsystem weiter.


http://www.teletalk.de/archiv/0008/0808016019.php3

Ich würde zunächst mal die IP Adressen der betroffenen Payment-Anbieter sperren:

```
Mainpean/Intexus/Starwebservice: 193.159.183.0 - 193.159.183.255
Montax: 81.223.153.32 - 81.223.153.63
```
Die Sperrung verhindert eine direkte Weiterleitung zum Bill-It-Easy Anmeldeformular. Das macht es schwieriger, die Anmeldung über Tricksereien zu 'automatisieren'.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Eure Referenzkunden sind für das tolle System, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es in Österreich bald viel Ärger gibt... Und dann wird man sagen: Wir dachten, das sei ein seriöser Kunde, wir können nichts dafür...


Genau das ist aber Firmenphilosophie: Nicht zu hinterfragen, wie das Geld in die Taschen gespült wird. Hätte man sich da rechtzeitig um vernünftige interne Richtlinien bemüht, gäbe es keine Regulierung der Dialer, weil der Markt das selbst besorgt hätte. Mir ist aktuell nur ein PP-Betreiber bekannt, für den man sich in Berlin zu schade war. Problem war da auch nicht seine Masche der "Kundenakquise", sondern die außerordentlich hohen Stornos, die er damit produziert hat. Ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass IP-Payment in Windeseile in Verruf gerät, wenn sich die Branchengrößen darauf als Einnahmequelle verlegen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2005)

> Genau das ist aber Firmenphilosophie: Nicht zu hinterfragen, wie das Geld in die Taschen gespült wird


In Bayern kenn ich da Firmen, die schaffen's mit dieser Taktik in den TecDAX  Warum haben die eigentlich kein IP-Billing erfunden oder kaufen die dann einfach die Österreicher auf?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

Hier ist eine der ersten Debatten über das neue System von der Anbieterseite aus:  wilde Österreicher diskutieren Wildes aus Österreich


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

wilder Österreicher ohne Mercedes schrieb:
			
		

> Die österreichische RegTP hat sich das auch schon angeschaut und die haben auch das OK gegeben


  Aha. Haben sie das? Naja, richtig tolle Regulierer in at...


----------



## Wembley (26 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen IQ-Test habe ich auch schon heftig kritisiert. Es handelt sich um ein Angebot der "Speed Works GmbH" in Hamburg (Tele Teamwork, Dänemark). Und ich wiederhole mich gerne: Lieber DAY, Liebe mainpean, liebe Montax: Wenn das Eure Referenzkunden sind für das tolle System, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es in Österreich bald viel Ärger gibt... Und dann wird man sagen: Wir dachten, das sei ein seriöser Kunde, wir können nichts dafür...



Die Liste derer, die nur das Gute in einem Menschen sehen, kann durchaus länger werden. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das schon jemand angeschnitten hat, aber T ist auch irgendwie mit von der Partie.

http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=638607&firmaid=31564

Angefangen hat es ja mit einem Probebetrieb im Herbst 2003 bei Tiscali/Eunet. Dann ungefähr ein Jahr später stieß UTA dazu und schließlich der ganz große Brocken Telekom Austria. Unklar ist, was mit Chello, dem führenden Kabelinternetbetreiber in Österreich, los ist. Auf deren Seite findet man nix, aber auch nicht auf der Bill-it-easy-Seite oder auf dem Internetauftritt von Montax sind sie angeführt. Einzig MP behauptet, dass Chello auch mit im Boot wäre.

Da stellt sich die Frage, war das nur Wunschdenken von MP, läuft das alles im geheimen ab oder ist Chello die Sache zu heiß geworden d. h. sie glauben doch nicht immer nur an das Gute im Menschen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

hallo

Wie es ausschaut braucht man eh einen Account bei bill it easy. Daher jedes mal Accountname und Pin eingeben oder?

Und die Telekom schreibt auch was ganz anderes. Man sollte Limits setzen können.
http://www.aon.at/jet2web/FE/LayoutTemplates/FE_Layout/0,4972,18074-1-536742-0,00.html


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2005)

christianlin schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> Wie es ausschaut braucht man eh einen Account bei bill it easy. Daher jedes mal Accountname und Pin eingeben oder?


Beide Aussagen sind falsch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Angefangen hat es ja mit einem Probebetrieb im Herbst 2003 bei Tiscali/Eunet


Tiscali ist wohl immer recht schnell dabei (den link meintest Du wohl?).
Die waren doch auch einer der ersten Kunden des zypriotischen post-crosskirk-Abrechnungssystems  Click2Pay  und trugen damit dazu bei, dieses Abrechnungssystem auch außerhalb der Casinoszene bekannt zu machen, zum Beispiel im Zusammenhang mit Spenden für Kinder.


----------



## Wembley (26 Februar 2005)

Hier eine sehr interessante Diskussion im Forum eines österreichischen DSL-Portals:

http://xdsl.at/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=28527&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> christianlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



komisch. Ich zitiere von der AON Seite:



> nur eine Anmeldung vor dem ersten Kauf ist erforderlich



 Nur Angebote, die der User zulässt, können mit bill-it-easy gekauft werden. Der User bestätigt vor dem Kauf jede Transaktion. Er wird über die Kosten sowie über den Anbieter der Leistung (Content Provider) informiert. Haben in einem Haushalt mehrere Personen Zugang zum Computer, gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass bei jedem Bezahlvorgang noch ein PIN Code eingegeben werden muss. Somit ist es unmöglich, dass Kosten entstehen, die nicht gewünscht werden.
[/quote]


----------



## sascha (27 Februar 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine sehr interessante Diskussion im Forum eines österreichischen DSL-Portals:
> 
> http://xdsl.at/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=28527&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0



Seltsam, ist das Ganze in Österreich nie thematisiert worden zuvor? Warum fordert die AK Salzburg ein Dialer-Verbot, wenn es ganz andere, wichtigere Themen gibt? Hallo Österreich, aufwachen...


----------



## Wembley (27 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam, ist das Ganze in Österreich nie thematisiert worden zuvor? Warum fordert die AK Salzburg ein Dialer-Verbot, wenn es ganz andere, wichtigere Themen gibt? Hallo Österreich, aufwachen...



Das ist in der Tat interessant, dass die Bedenken bez. dieser "komfortablen" Bezahlmöglichkeit bisher ausschließlich aus Deutschland kamen. Artikel "Bill-it-easy" betreffend gab es bisher zwar schon (z.B. Presse, Standard, Kurier), aber da wurde nur Positives berichtet bzw. Presseaussendungen mehr oder weniger 1:1 übernommen und nichts kritisch hinterfragt. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig daran, dass es in Österreich kein Portal wie dieses hier gibt. Viele Meldungen bez. Computersicherheit werden auch von deutschen Medien übernommen (PC-Welt, Chip, Heise etc.). Österreichische Computerzeitschriften haben auch ihre Qualität, aber nicht die Kapazitäten wie obengenannte Medien.

Außerdem denke ich, dass die Tatsache, dass die als seriös geltende Firma Kapsch an Montax beteiligt ist, viele nichts Böses ahnen lässt. In Deutschland ist man, glaube ich, so richtig hellhörig geworden, als eine hier nicht ganz unbekannte Firma aus Berlin mitzumischen begann.

Jedenfalls ist die Diskussion auf der xdsl.at Plattform sehr aufschlussreich. Oder auch nicht. Irgendwie hat man den Eindruck, dass bei manchen Providern die rechte Hand nicht weiß, was die linke tut. *g*


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann lass mich doch bitte mal von der bie-Seite zitieren:


			
				bill-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Der User muss beim Kauf keine weitere Registrierung durchführen oder Bezahldaten bekannt geben, die ausspioniert werden könnten und ist daher anonym im Internet.
> Als User können Sie entgeltliche Web-Inhalte abrufen oder Einkäufe über das Internet tätigen, ohne durch komplizierte Zahlungs-Formalitäten gestört zu werden. Ein einfacher Klick auf den entgeltlichen Inhalt oder das entsprechende Produkt genügt.


und


			
				bill-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich mich anmelden, um bill-it-easy zu nützen?
> Sie benötigen keine Anmeldung. Ihr Internet Service Provider schaltet für Sie die Nutzung für bill-it-easy frei. Die existierende Anmeldung bei Ihrem ISP genügt daher, um bill-it-easy zu nützen. Sie müssen nur einmal die Nutzungsbestimmungen akzeptieren. Im bill-it-easy Administrationsbereich können Sie Ihre persönlichen Einstellungen verändern und Ihre Transaktionen überwachen.


----------



## Avor (27 Februar 2005)

Die Provider hierzulande sind gefragt, ob sie das Modell übernehmen und wie dann die dringendst erforderlichen Schutzmechanismen aussehen werden.

Mein Provider ist einer der großen, der gerne Mitglieder-Umfragen macht. Ich wollte nicht bis zur nächsten Umfrage warten: "Wie sind Sie mit 
"Bill - it -easy" zufrieden? 

Drum habe ich meine Fragen jetzt schon gestellt und  auch meine Befürchtungen geäußert. Man soll nicht warten bis es zu spät ist. Auch hier heißt es: Aufwachen! 

Gruß Avor


----------



## technofreak (28 Februar 2005)

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass noch nicht mal im Ansatz erkannt worden ist, welche Büchse der 
Pandora da geöffnet wurde. IP-Payment betrifft jede Form des Internetzugangs
egal ob Windows, Linux,  MacOS , RTL-I-Net Box oder  PDA. 
Eine  IP  ist eine IP und hat nichts aber auch gar nichts mit dem 
System zu tun, von dem aus der I-Net-Zugang  initiiert wird.
Damit entfällt  bei dieser Methode das übliche Jubelgeschrei der Non-Windows User.
Einen Klick unterzujubeln dürfte auch für  Non-Windowssysteme keine  unüberwindliche Barriere sein.
Auch die Schnittstelle spielt  keine Rolle, selbst  ein Modemuser mit Hardwareblocker 
kann auf diesem Wege zur Kasse gebeten werden, denn auch dort wird egal von welchem
 Provider  eine IP vergeben, damit würde auf "elegante" Art und Weise die gesamte
 Dialerregulierung auf den Müllhaufen der I-Net-Geschichte geworfen , es kommt nur darauf,
 an, ob der Provider sich dieser "Zahlungsmethode" anschließt. 

Diese "Payment" Form hebelt jede bestehende Regulierung aus: 
 Was  Österreich  sich dabei denkt, so etwas unausgegorenes und sich jeder Form der
 Kontrolle entziehendes "Payment" System auf seine  Mitbürger loszulassen, ist mit Ratio nicht zu erklären.
da müssen andere Motive eine Rolle spielen. 

Es ist dringend zu hoffen, dass hierzulande die negativen  Erfahrungen  mit "freizügigem" Zahlungsverkehr 
den unkontrollierten und ungebremsten Zugriff auf die Geldbörse deutscher I-Net Nutzer 
von vornherein unterbindet  oder in entsprechende Schranken sprich gesetzliche Regelungen weist. 
Sogar ein   Jurist, der von der "Dienstleisterseite" wohl kaum in  in Frage gestellt
 werden kann, äußert Bedenken: 
http://www.heyms-drbahr.de/news/news_det_20050226125554.html


> Beim IP-Payment stellt sich eine Víelzahl von neuen rechtlichen Problemen: Reicht die Identifizierung mittels einer IP aus, um einen Vertragsschluss zu beweisen?
> Gelten hier die Regeln des Anscheinsbeweis? Welche technischen Möglichkeiten gib
> es, sich gegen einen etwaigen Missbrauch abzusichern? Gelten die verbraucherschützenden Normen
> hinsichtlich Mehrwertdienste hier analog? Oder gibt es eine Gesetzeslücke?


Man beachte die (wohl rhetorische) Frage nach der Gesetzeslücke....
Computerbase


> Perfiderweise ist dazu nicht einmal die Installation eines der für Telefonverbindungen
> nötigen Dialer-Programme nötig, sondern lediglich der falsche Mausklick auf eine Schaltfläche,
> * die im legalen Rahmen allerdings weiterhin deutlich mit Art und Preis
> des kostenpflichtigen Dienstes gekennzeichnet werden muss.*


Wo soll das denn stehen? Die österreichischen  Leser sind befragt:
 Zumindest hier in Deutschland  seh ich keine wie auch immer geartete Form  der Regulierung....


----------



## stieglitz (28 Februar 2005)

Hier wird auch mit Entsetzen über diese neue Form des Payment berichtet.

_Wie sich die Situation zeigt, braut sich offensichtlich einiges zusammen in der Welt des Betrugs. Ein in Österreich
offerierter neuer Dienst namens bill-it-easy, der in Form von IP-Payment Dienste direkt über den Provider abrechnet und
damit auch den ehemals wenig von Betrug im Netz durch Dialer betroffenen DSL Anwender gefährlich werden kann, wird
im Lager der Abzocker vermutlich bereits Freudentaumel ausgelöst haben.


Dialerschutz sowie auch computerbetrug haben bereits eine Informationsseite erstellt und auch im
Forum dort wie auch in unserem Forum wird das neue Verfahren bereits diskutiert:_

http://www.network-secure.de/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=2868


----------



## technofreak (28 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> network-secure.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie begreifen es alle noch nicht:
* es betrifft jeden ob Linux , Windows, MacOS oder Modemuser , nicht nur DSL User!!!!*

es kommt nur darauf an ob  der jeweilige Provider bereit ist,  bei diesem  "Spiel" mitzumachen


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2005)

Um es noch mal klar zu sagen:
es ist zwar der erste "Dialer" (im Sinne von automatisierbarem Abrechnungssystem), der auch DSL-Kunden betrifft, zusätzlich funktioniert das aber für jeden Einwahlkunden. Also auch Modem, ISDN, Kabel, Satellit, WLAN, GPRS, UMTS,...
Wenn der Provider so abrechnet, ist niemand mehr sicher.


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Provider so abrechnet, ist niemand mehr sicher.



Zumindest ist niemand vor den Scherereien und Betrugsversuchen sicher.
Ob man letztendlich vor den Kosten geschützt ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Schließlich gibt der Vertrag des Endkunden mit seinem Provider wohl nur seltenst her, das die Leistungen Dritter einvernehmlich vom Provider inkassiert werden dürfen. Das bedarf IMHO einer Änderungskündigung seitens des Providers, aus der sich ein Sonderkündigungsrecht seitens des Endkunden ergibt. Schließlich kann den Kunden niemand zwingen, dem neuen Vertragstext auch zuzustimmen.

Provider die bei IP-Payment nicht mitmachen, wären gut beraten, wenn ihre Marketingabteilung diese Tatsache werbewirksam ausschlachtet.

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (28 Februar 2005)

Ich hab das schon begriffen!

Network-Secure schrieb:

....*damit auch den *ehemals wenig von Betrug im Netz durch Dialer betroffenen DSL Anwender gefährlich werden kann.

Und die haben das auch begriffen, man beachte das *auch*.

Die Brisanz dieses Zahlungsverfahrens wir einem erst im Laufe dieser Diskussion so richtig bewusst. Ich hoffe, dass sich das noch rumsprechen wird und in D erst garnicht damit angefangen wird. Aber mach mal einem Laien das Risiko bewust, wenn es selbst Fachleuten erst so langsam einleuchtet.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## stieglitz (28 Februar 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Provider die bei IP-Payment nicht mitmachen, wären gut beraten, wenn ihre Marketingabteilung diese Tatsache werbewirksam ausschlachtet.
> 
> MfG
> L.


Ob die Marketingabteilung die Kaufleute überzeugen kann, wenn für das Inkasso eine Gebühr von sagen wir mal 20-30 % gezahlt wird???


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedarf IMHO einer Änderungskündigung seitens des Providers,
> aus der sich ein Sonderkündigungsrecht seitens des Endkunden ergibt. Schließlich
> kann den Kunden niemand zwingen, dem neuen Vertragstext auch zuzustimmen.


und was ist wenn alle mitmachen? Kuck schon mal bei e-bay nach Brieftauben...


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut RFC 1149 und RFC 2549 hat man auch mit Brieftauben eine IP. Das hilft also nix.   

MfG
L.


----------



## drboe (28 Februar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Sie begreifen es alle noch nicht:


Und woraus entnimmst Du, dass diese Aussage zutrifft und *alle* - außer Dir natürlich - es nicht begriffen haben? Die Diskussion hier im Forum zeigt doch gerade, dass Du mit Deiner Erkenntnis keineswegs allein bist.



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> es kommt nur darauf an ob  der jeweilige Provider bereit ist, bei diesem  "Spiel" mitzumachen


Ja doch! Und wenn beispielhaft die bisher von vergleichbaren, offenbar befürchteten Machenschaften weitgehend nicht betroffenen (Windows) DSL Nutzer erwähnt werden, dann trifft das (auch) zu. Selbst wenn ein Presseartikel nicht alle Feinheiten neuer Risiken beleuchtet, so ist eine Warnung doch besser als gar nichts.

BTW: Wie wäre es mit einem Gütesiegel: *Abzockfreier ISP*? Wird vergeben an ISP, die ihren Kunden unliebsame, finanzielle Überraschungen ersparen. An die anderen vergibt man reihum die *Zitronenpresse des Monats*.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte durchaus auch den Eindruck, als ob die Dimension des "Geschäftsmodells" erst so langsam dämmert...


----------



## technofreak (28 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte durchaus auch den Eindruck, als ob die Dimension des "Geschäftsmodells" erst so langsam dämmert...


dito , warum gibt es wohl dieses Forum? Bevor hier darüber berichtet wurde,  hat sich kein Aas  darum gekümmert.

Es gibt Leute,  die immer (hinterher) alles   besser wissen....


----------



## stieglitz (28 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte durchaus auch den Eindruck, als ob die Dimension des "Geschäftsmodells" erst so langsam dämmert...



Da ist nicht nur ein Eindruck, das ist so!
Warum wird bei den sonst so aufgeregten Online Medien noch nichts gemeldet? Das begreift noch keiner! Da ist mühsame Aufklärungsarbeit notwendig.


----------



## drboe (28 Februar 2005)

Unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95362#95362 lese ich



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du ein ungesichertes Funknetz betreibst, ist das Dein Problem und Du hast auch die ungewünschte Nutzung zu vertreten. Du kannst Dein Funknetz absichern. Wenn Du das unterlässt, wirst Du mit dieser Unterlassung wohl kaum erfolgreich argumentieren können - zu Recht!


Public Hotspots stellen im Grunde(weitgehend) "ungesicherte" Funknetze dar. Frei zugängliche Netze werden heute in vielen Städten unterhalten (z. B. Hamburg Hotspot). Die freie, kostenlose Nutzung ist von den Betreibern der Access Points durchaus gewollt. Und selbst dann, wenn man für den Zugang löhnen muss, ist eine Feststellung des Users nicht unbedingt möglich. Man kann das gelegentlich auch gegen Cash, und das ist bekanntlich wunderbar anonym. InternetCafes und Public IP Terminals in Flughäfen usw. zu betreiben böte wohl zusätzliche Risiken. 
ISP, die glauben, dass sie "einfach so" als Inkassostelle agieren und die Risiken auf ihre Kundschaft abwälzen können, benötigen u. U. nur ein paar teure Gerichtsverfahren, in denen ihnen "erklärt" wird, was ein Vertragsabschluß ist und was nicht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Avor (28 Februar 2005)

Stieglitz schrieb:


> ...Da ist mühsame Aufklärungsarbeit notwendig



Scheinbar reichen die bösen Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre und die geleistete Aufklärungsarbeit immer noch nicht aus. Wieviele sollen noch den immer wieder neu erfundenen Tricks der Abzocker zum Opfer fallen.
Wer sollte denn sonst an diesem neuen Geschäftsmodell Interesse haben?


Für manchen sicher ungefährlicherer Weg , dem Internet Adeus zu sagen.   

Gruß Avor


----------



## drboe (28 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte durchaus auch den Eindruck, als ob die Dimension des "Geschäftsmodells" erst so langsam dämmert...


Natürlich ist das noch kein Allgemeinwissen. Aber bitte doch nicht so tun, als ob *alle* ! es nicht begreifen, nur weil in ersten Berichten keine vollständige Analyse vorgelegt wird.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist nicht nur ein Eindruck, das ist so!
> Warum wird bei den sonst so aufgeregten Online Medien noch nichts gemeldet? Das begreift noch keiner! Da ist mühsame Aufklärungsarbeit notwendig.


ja und nochmals ja, kein einziges On-Line Medium nimmt von dieser "revolutionären" Methode 
der möglichen Abzocke Notiz, einzig  bestimmte andere Foren ins "Aus" bringende bringende 
Poster, wissen mal wieder alles besser und kommen mit unglaublich "innovativen" Ideen 
so ganz nach dem Muster von Unternehmensberatern...

cp


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke das "alle" war eher im Sinne von "die breite, überwältigende Mehrheit" gemeint.
Wieso hängen wir uns eigentlich an solchen Kleinigkeiten auf?


----------



## stieglitz (28 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ISP, die glauben, dass sie "einfach so" als Inkassostelle agieren und die Risiken auf ihre Kundschaft abwälzen können, benötigen u. U. nur ein paar teure Gerichtsverfahren, in denen ihnen "erklärt" wird, was ein Vertragsabschluß ist und was nicht.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Die ISPs brauchen sich doch garnicht auf Gerichtsverfahren einzulassen.
Sie leiten nur das Geld an die Inhalteanbieter weiter, das sie problemlos kassiert haben. Dort wo Widerspruch kommt, geben sie die Forderung wieder an den Inhalteanbieter zurück. Da ein Grossteil der Abgezockten
wiederspruchlos zahlt, bleibt den Anbietern immer noch genügend übrig.
Und den Rest können die ja wieder skrupellosen Inkassofirmen überlassen.
An der Masche der Dialermafia ändert sich dadurch fast gar nichts, es wird nur einfacher.


----------



## News (28 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird bei den sonst so aufgeregten Online Medien noch nichts gemeldet?


Vermutlich einfach deshalb, weil der Schauplatz - jedenfalls bisher noch - Österreich statt Deutschland ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Sie leiten nur das Geld an die Inhalteanbieter weiter, das sie problemlos kassiert haben. Dort wo Widerspruch kommt, geben sie die Forderung wieder an den Inhalteanbieter zurück. Da ein Grossteil der Abgezockten
> wiederspruchlos zahlt, bleibt den Anbietern immer noch genügend übrig.
> Und den Rest können die ja wieder skrupellosen Inkassofirmen überlassen.
> An der Masche der Dialermafia ändert sich dadurch fast gar nichts, es wird nur einfacher.


Anscheinend hat der "Allesschonvorherwissers" (nicht stieglitz! ) die Bedenken des Rechtsberaters  des
größten  Contentverwalters nicht gelesen 
http://www.heyms-drbahr.de/news/news_det_20050226125554.html


> Beim IP-Payment stellt sich eine Víelzahl von neuen rechtlichen Problemen: Reicht die Identifizierung mittels einer IP aus, um einen Vertragsschluss zu beweisen? Gelten hier die Regeln des Anscheinsbeweis? Welche technischen Möglichkeiten gib es, sich gegen einen etwaigen Missbrauch abzusichern? Gelten die verbraucherschützenden Normen hinsichtlich Mehrwertdienste hier analog? Oder gibt es eine Gesetzeslücke?


----------



## Antidialer (28 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ISP, die glauben, dass sie "einfach so" als Inkassostelle agieren und die Risiken auf ihre Kundschaft abwälzen können, benötigen u. U. nur ein paar teure Gerichtsverfahren, in denen ihnen "erklärt" wird, was ein Vertragsabschluß ist und was nicht.



Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber wenn ich mir einige Dialerurteile so ansehe, kann ich irgendwie keine richtige Hoffnung auf die Gerichte setzen. Bei den Summen, um die es im Streitfall geht, werden die Amtsgerichte zu entscheiden haben, meist ohne Möglichkeit einer Berufung  vor  der nächtshöheren Instanz. Und da erinnern wir uns alle doch zu gut, was da teilweise für haarsträubende Urteile gefällt wurden, bevor hier der BGH Floskeln wie "Der User hätte den Verbindungsaufbau überwachen müssen und Verbindungen nur bei ausdrücklicher Freigabe aufbauen lassen dürfen." eine klare Abfuhr erteilte.

Mit den Urteilen, die einige Amtsrichter noch wenige Wochen vor der Wegweisenden Entscheidung des BGH fällten, stellten sie ihre komplette Inkompetenz und Lernresistenz zum Thema PC und Dialer unter Beweis. 

Ich hab irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl, wenn jetzt die selben Richter Urteile über die Rechtmäßigkeit von IP Abzocke entscheiden sollen. Denn vielen Richtern traue ich weder die nötigen Kenntnisse noch den Willen, sich diese Kentnisse anzueignen, zu.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2005)

Endlich hat es einer erkannt. Der jahrelange K(r)ampf hier war umsonst. Neue Techniken erschaffen neue Möglichkeiten. 

Reini


----------



## Avor (28 Februar 2005)

Wenn jeder dahergelaufene "Jungunternehmer" oder andere mit Erfahrungen  im "Einsäckeln fremden Geldes" mir wieder mit  Behauptungen kommen kann, ich hätte einen Vertrag mit ihm abgeschlossen und ich ohne mein Zutun wieder Nötigungen ausgesetzt sein soll, dann reicht es mir jetzt! 

Wenn nun statt Dialer mit Hilfe der Provider von neuem die Menschen eingeschüchtert und genötigt werden, dann sollten  auch allen anderen Internet-Nutzer vor den aufkommenden Gefahren gewarnt werden. Unter "allen" verstehe auch ich  die bereits immer größer werdende Internet-Gemeinde und nicht die warnenden Teilnehmer hier im Forum. 

Ich denke, es kann nicht laut und deutlich genug gewarnt werden. Bleibt also beim Thema und behaltet die Entwicklung im Auge! Versucht, Eure Provider mit in die Diskussion einzubeziehen! Stellt Fragen und verlangt Antworten, die auch jeder Normalgebildete verstehen kann! Sonst kann es schnell zu spät sein! Wehret den Anfängen!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Antidialer (28 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend hat der "Allesschonvorherwissers" (nicht stieglitz! ) die Bedenken des Rechtsberaters  des
> größten  Contentverwalters nicht gelesen
> http://www.heyms-drbahr.de/news/news_det_20050226125554.html
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, das diese Bedenken irgend etwas bringen. Das Motto der Dialeranbieter war ja schon in der Vergangenheit immer: "Was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt"! Warum sollte es bei IP Abzocke anders sein?


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich hat es einer erkannt. Der jahrelange K(r)ampf hier war umsonst. Neue Techniken erschaffen neue Möglichkeiten.
> Reini


Glaube nur nicht, dass die Amtsgerichte jemals wieder so naiv werden, wie sie zu Beginn der Dialer-Zeit waren. Die Auseinandersetzung war also nicht umsonst. Eine neue Runde beginnt. Mal sehen, wer am Ende noch aufrecht im Ring steht.  Denke nur nicht, dass ich vorzeitig das Handtuch werfe.


----------



## Antidialer (28 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich hat es einer erkannt. Der jahrelange K(r)ampf hier war umsonst. Neue Techniken erschaffen neue Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Reini



Abwarten! Noch ist das Kind nicht in den Brunnen gefallen! Vielleicht hatt sich die Mehrwertmafia auch zu früh gefreut. Auch leitende Mitarbeiter der Provider können lesen, und wenn sie sich die Postings in einigen der populären Dialerdrücker Foren ansehen, dann können sie auch 2 und 2 zusammenzählen und wissen, wie das ausgehen wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2005)

@antidialer 

du warst   nicht gemeint, es ist aber schon bemerkenwert wenn selbst
 der juristische "Beistand" des Berliner Unternehmens  Zweifel an dieser Abrechnungsmethode äußert

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Februar 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> ... . Auch leitende Mitarbeiter der Provider können lesen, und wenn sie sich die Postings in einigen der populären Dialerdrücker Foren ansehen, dann können sie auch 2 und 2 zusammenzählen und wissen, wie das ausgehen wird.


Spätestens wenn jede Abrechnung anfechtbar wird, werden die Provider die Notbremse ziehen.


----------



## Kalle59 (28 Februar 2005)

Ganze klare Unterstützung für diese Aussage. Diese IP Geschichte hat und verdient keine Zukunft!

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganze klare Unterstützung für diese Aussage. Diese IP Geschichte hat und verdient keine Zukunft!
> 
> Grüsse Kalle


Ich für meinen Teil würde sagen: zumindest nicht in der Art.
Sowas lässt sich bestimmt auch sicher gestalten.


----------



## Antidialer (28 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Kalle59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar. Der Provider aktiviert es nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch, die Partner werden handverlesen (keine ehemaligen Dialerdrücker sondern seriöse Anbieter) und vor jeder Transaktion muss der Nutzer einen 12 - stelligen Code zur Bestätigung eingeben und bekommt dann eine E Mail seines Providers mit einem individuellen Freischaltcode. 

Das wäre zwar im Sinne der User, aber gewiss nicht im Sinne der Entwickler des Systems.


----------



## drboe (28 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das "alle" war eher im Sinne von "die breite, überwältigende Mehrheit" gemeint.


OK, dann habe ich das mißverstanden.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hängen wir uns eigentlich an solchen Kleinigkeiten auf?


Falsche Frage. Die müßte nämlich lauten: warum passiert nur bei Beiträgen bestimmter User? Siehe zum Vergleich z. B. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95194#95194

M. Boettcher

--
PS: nichts für ungut Ben, Du bist nicht persönlich gemeint


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2005)

die Versuche Keile  zwischen die Moderatoren zu treiben  wirken nur lächerlich 

cp


----------



## drboe (28 Februar 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber wenn ich mir einige Dialerurteile so ansehe, kann ich irgendwie keine richtige Hoffnung auf die Gerichte setzen.


Mein "Optimismus" bedeutet sicher nicht, dass es Versuche der Abzocke nicht geben wird. Aber die Beweislast über das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages, das im Bereich der Mehrwertdienste aus mir unbegreiflichen Gründen vom Gesetzgeber und den Gerichten zu Lasten der Verbraucher verschoben wurde, bliebe hier wohl dem Anbieter. So schlecht wird die Juristenausbildung noch nicht sein, dass Amtsgerichte nicht so erkennen. Zudem ist die Öffentlichkeit über das Thema "Dialer" inzwischen einigermaßen informiert. Und da deutliche mehr Leute betroffen sein können, würde es vergleichsweise schnell eskalieren.



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Und da erinnern wir uns alle doch zu gut, was da teilweise für haarsträubende Urteile gefällt wurden, bevor hier der BGH Floskeln wie "Der User hätte den Verbindungsaufbau überwachen müssen und Verbindungen nur bei ausdrücklicher Freigabe aufbauen lassen dürfen." eine klare Abfuhr erteilte.


Ja. Aber das ist m. e. Folge schlampiger Gesetzgebung, die Politik hat sich bei der Deregulierung von den Möglichkeiten (und Einnahmen) der Telekommunikation fast besoffen reden lassen. Bis heute weigert man sich ja zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, das Mißbrauch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist. Zudem hat man früher bei Abrechnunsgdifferenzen immer den Staat auf der einen Seite gehabt. Die Rechtsprechung aus der Zeit hat sich vermutlich in den Köpfen der Richter festgesetzt. Inszwischen haben wir bessere Urteile.



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Urteilen, die einige Amtsrichter noch wenige Wochen vor der Wegweisenden Entscheidung des BGH fällten, stellten sie ihre komplette Inkompetenz und Lernresistenz zum Thema PC und Dialer unter Beweis.
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl, wenn jetzt die selben Richter Urteile über die Rechtmäßigkeit von IP Abzocke entscheiden sollen. Denn vielen Richtern traue ich weder die nötigen Kenntnisse noch den Willen, sich diese Kentnisse anzueignen, zu.


Das ist zwar auch häufig mein Gefühl. Das sich das wiederholt, glaube ich aber nicht. Gerade weil man ggf. auf Urteile aus dem Dialer-Umfeld verweisen kann, müßte es eigentlich besser laufen. Insofern bin ich - bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils - tatsächlich erstmal Optimist. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (28 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> die Versuche Keile  zwischen die Moderatoren zu treiben  wirken nur lächerlich


Hast Du ein Problem? Möchtest Du darüber reden? 
Bitte nicht per PN, Du bist öffentlich so erheiternd 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du ein Problem? Möchtest Du darüber reden?



Nö, du bist nur langweilig und jenseits von Realität, meine Katze ist unterhaltsamer ..

PS: Wieso per PN? dazu besteht kein Anlaß.


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2005)

So, neuer Sachstand:
Der Geschäftsführer und der Marketingvorstand von Montax haben gerade bei mir angerufen.
Sie zeigten sich über die Berichterstattung verwundert und baten darum, ihr System konkret vorstellen zu dürfen.
Ich habe mit ihnen vereinbart, dass wir uns morgen in dieser Sache mal zusammentun und die bestehenden Probleme besprechen.
Ich werde Euch selbstverständlich über die Ergebnisse auf dem Laufenden halten.
Eventuell lassen sich so einige Mißverständnisse aufklären (was ja für alle Beteiligten wünschenswert wäre).


----------



## BenTigger (28 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> die Versuche Keile  zwischen die Moderatoren zu treiben  wirken nur lächerlich
> 
> cp



Das wird er nicht schaffen. Dazu kennen wir uns schon zu lange. Und eines ist auch ganz klar, was sich liebt, das neckt sich auch gerne mal 

Wir Mods sind zwar nicht immer einer Meinung und das ist auch gut so, aber wir haben uns immer geeinigt und werden auch in Zukunft immer zu gunsten des Forums einig sein.  Denn nur so geht es und bringt uns voran, wie zweifelsfrei zu bemerken ist, wenn jetzt sogar die Geschäftsleute zu "uns" kommen um ihr System vorzustellen.


----------



## Antidialer (28 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> So, neuer Sachstand:
> Der Geschäftsführer und der Marketingvorstand von Montax haben gerade bei mir angerufen.
> Sie zeigten sich über die Berichterstattung verwundert und baten darum, ihr System konkret vorstellen zu dürfen.
> Ich habe mit ihnen vereinbart, dass wir uns morgen in dieser Sache mal zusammentun und die bestehenden Probleme besprechen.
> ...



Negative Presse scheint sich schnell rumzusprechen. 

Aber mal Klartext: Hätten die Herren mal in ihrer  Kundenliste nachgeschlagen oder die entsprechenden Threads im Dialerforum verfolgt, so wüssen sie, warum hier Alarmstufe Rot ist!

Offenbar hat man jetzt Angst, das das System schon vor Deutschlandstart so in die Kritik kommt, das es in Deutschland zu einer Totgeburt wird. 

Ein paar erklärende Worte tun da sicher Not, doch ich vermute, das sich die hier angeführten Kritikpunkte nicht wegdiskutieren lassen. Selbst ein MP - naher Anwalt hat schwere Bedenken, wie man hier im Thread lesen konnte!


----------



## News (28 Februar 2005)

Falls bereits absehbar ist, ob und wann das System nach Deutschland kommen soll, kann Montax gerne auch  mich informieren (das ist ernst gemeint). Dann nämlich wäre es auch ein potenzielles Thema für das Blatt, für das ich arbeite.  Allerdings deute ich Postings von Dialeranbietern in deren Branchenforum so, dass die Firma eine Expansion nach DE derzeit noch als schwierig einstuft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Negative Presse scheint sich schnell rumzusprechen.
> Aber mal Klartext: Hätten die Herren mal in ihrere Kundenliste nachgeschlagen oder die entsprechenden Threads im Dialerforum verfolgt, so wüssen sie, warum hier Alarmstufe Rot ist!


 Na, die kennen schon die Anbieter, nicht nur von den  ganz großen  Branchentreffen (da könnte man sich ja angesichts der Masse der Teilnehmer noch eher rausreden als bei der vergleichsweise eher familiären Veranstaltung mit Crosskirk & Co. auf Malle 2002..., die ein Montaxkunde ins Leben gerufen hat)
Montax = Kapsch + Dimoco

(P.S.: [off topic] Interessierte Leser britischer Artikel zum Thema mögen bitte den Hauptsponsor der Messe zur Kenntnis nehmen und auch auf das Wechselbanner bei "sponsored by" achten - nächstes Jahr steht da dann wohl freenet, oder behält TLID seinen Namen?  [/off topic])


----------



## dvill (1 März 2005)

Ein Merkmal, wie seriös ein Zahlungsmittel ist, ist der Preis für Dienstleistungen oder Produkte.

Bei Neppdialern kostet oft jeder Schwachsinn konstant den gesetzlichen Höchstpreis von 30 Euro pauschal.

Nachdem die Dialererträge knapper werden und nicht mehr ausreichen, die nächste Ferrari-Rate abzustottern, probieren einige Gestalten alternative Zahlungsmittel wie Lastschrift oder Firstgate.

Dann kostet z.B. ein Tageszugang mit Firstgate 9,95 Euro. Diese Zeit per Dialer schlägt mit 2678,4 Euro zu Buche. Man darf also aussuchen, ob hier die Dialertechnik soviel teurer ist oder sich einfach in diesem Preisverhältnis besser zum Abzocken eignet.

Eine lohnende Frage an den Geschäftsführer wäre also, ob mit der neuen Technik Dienstleistungen oder Produkte abgerechnet werden, die es auch ohne das Zahlungsmittel geben würde und ob der Preis zu anderen Zahlungsmitteln vergleichbar und marktgerecht ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (1 März 2005)

Wird interessant, ob er die Dialergötter aus Berlin und die Dänen als höchst seriöse Geschäftspartner anpreist.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Merkmal, wie seriös ein Zahlungsmittel ist, ist der Preis für Dienstleistungen oder Produkte.
> 
> Bei Neppdialern kostet oft jeder Schwachsinn konstant den gesetzlichen Höchstpreis von 30 Euro pauschal.
> 
> ...



Firstgate kann ja wohl als seriöses Zahlungsmittel angesehen werden und da ist wohl ein Betrug ausgeschlossen. Was spricht also dagegen für eine Dienstleistung 9,95 EUR zu verlangen ?  Wenn der Kunde es bereit ist zu zahlen, warum nicht ?


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2005)

Der dvill hat den durchaus erkennbaren Widerspruch zwischen Firstgate und Dialeranwendung als Abrechungssysteme, im Zusammenhang mit dem dahinter stehenden Content beleuchtet - dagegen hat er nicht gepostet.


----------



## dvill (1 März 2005)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Firstgate kann ja wohl als seriöses Zahlungsmittel angesehen werden und da ist wohl ein Betrug ausgeschlossen. Was spricht also dagegen für eine Dienstleistung 9,95 EUR zu verlangen?  Wenn der Kunde es bereit ist zu zahlen, warum nicht ?


Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, ist das ohne Zweifel in Ordnung.

Wie kommt dann aber der Preis 2678,4 Euro zustande, wenn der Kunde einfach nur das Zahlungsmittel ändert?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2005)

Jetzt wird auch bei intern.de darüber berichtet:
http://www.intern.de/news/6497.html
Zitat:

_Allerdings stößt bill-it-easy nicht nur auf Begeisterung. Computerbetrug.de, Dialerschutz.de sowie NetworkSecure.de warnen vor den Gefahren eines noch hypothetischen "IP-Dialers". Nach Darstellung dieser Dienste bietet das Verfahren zu viele Gefahren und Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten, als dass es einer breiten Masse von Anwendern ohne deren Zutun zugemutet werden könnte._


----------



## sascha (1 März 2005)

Jo, nur hat der intern-Redakteur offensichtlich ein bisschen falsch abgelesen und damit eine Fehlmeldung rausgepustet. Denn



> Das im vergangenen Jahr in Österreich gestartete Zahlungssystem "bill-it-easy", bei dem die Abrechnung durch die Identifizierung der genutzten IP erfolgt, kommt nun auch nach Deutschland.



ist nun mal schlichtweg falsch so.


----------



## drboe (1 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Merkmal, wie seriös ein Zahlungsmittel ist, ist der Preis für Dienstleistungen oder Produkte.
> 
> Bei Neppdialern kostet oft jeder Schwachsinn konstant den gesetzlichen Höchstpreis von 30 Euro pauschal.
> 
> ...


Es gibt doch schon lange Versuche die Nutzung der zum "Content" veredelten Inhalte im Web kostenpflichtig zu machen. Insofern ist IP-Billing sicher nicht per se zu verdammen. Nur funktionieren müßte es. Bislang stossen (allgemein) kostenpflichtige Angebote bei den Nutzern m. E. auf wenig Gegenliebe und ich bezweifle, dass man für die elektronische Ausgabe der Blödzeitung je Geld ausgeben würde. Wieviele Leute mögen wohl heute beim Spiegel für alte Artikel oder einer Kombi mehrerer Artikel (sogn. Dossiers) bezahlen? Ich vergleiche die Kosten immer mit den Archivausgaben auf CD und verzichte dann eigentlich regelmäßig.
Es ist noch nicht lange her, da war viel vom "Micropayment" die Rede. Wobei das Problem kassieren von Kleinbeträgen ist oder sein soll. Mehrere Euro, bzw. 10,20, 30 und mehr sind aber alles andere als Kleinstbeträge. Wenn Anbietern im Web wirklich noch an der Idee der Bezahlung für Inhalte gelegen ist, dann sollten sie dringend mit dafür sorgen, dass das Thema nicht von den gleichen Gruppen verbrannt wird, die mit Neppdialern und Dialerbetrug in den letzten Jahren von sich reden machten und deren Aktivitäten schon diverse Gesetzesänderungen nach sich zogen. Andernfalls ist der Zug für funktionierende Geschäftsmodelle rund um kostenpflichtigen "Content" schnell endgültig abgefahren. Und zwar spätestens dann, wenn man bei dem Thema wie bei Dialern automatisch das Wort Betrug assoziiert.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2005)

@sascha
Intern schreibt:
_Auch was die Reichweite des Systems angeht, gibt es unterschiedliche Angaben. *Laut montax sind Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz Zielmärkte, die man kurz- oder mittelfristig erreichen möchte*. Die Telekom-Tochter T-Systems dagegen berichtet in einer Pressemitteilung vom 19. Januar, dass das Verfahren bereits jetzt in allen drei Ländern genutzt werden kann. Als Prognose für das Jahr 2007 rechnet man demnach mit bis dahin 1 Million erreichter Kunden._

Hier wird doch auf unterschiedliche Angaben bezug genommen.


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2005)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050301_01.php
Dort findet Ihr die Stellungnahme des Anbieters zu dem Thema.


----------



## Plattenputzer (1 März 2005)

Hört sich ja erstmal relativ vernünftig an, wenn man sein Limit einfach auf 0 (Null) setzt, ist man, so denkt man naiv, auf der sicheren Seite. 
Aber; warum muß man den Betreibern nachlaufen und sich sperren lassen, wo man doch einfach nur seine Ruhe vor so einem Scheiß haben will? (Ich weiß, muß man eigentlich nicht, aber lieber richtet man sich ein Passwort und das Limit 0 selbst ein, bevor es ein Schlauberger, der die nötigen Infos hat, für einen tut und fröhlich auf fremde kKosten einkauft)
Und: Geht irgendwann das große Passwortfischen los, was ist wenn sich bald hunderte ähnlicher Abrechnungsmodelle im Netz tummeln, muß man demnächst auf jeder Party sein Handy in den Tresor stecken.....

Die Selbstdarstellung der montax geht vom Idealfall aus, dass das System nicht manipulierbar ist. Man muß sich aber nicht erst das Gödelsche Unvollständigkeitstheorem vor Augen halten, um zu wissen:
Das System wird manipulierbar sein.
In der Praxis hoffen die "seriösen" Contentanbieter auf die Masse der Leute, die sich bei Briefen von Inkassobüro oder Winkeladvokat ducken, unterm Tisch verstecken und brav zahlen, egal ob die Rechnung gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.
Nene; da such ich mir doch lieber einen Provider der sowas nicht mitmacht, und wenn's die Dorfsparkasse Güglingen ist.


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2005)

Wir stehen weiter in Kontakt mit Montax und es wurde uns signalisiert, dass unsere Vorschläge wohlwollend geprüft werden.
Sobald das bis zur Spruchreife gediehen ist, werde ich selbstverständlich entsprechende Infos veröffentlichen.


----------



## Antidialer (1 März 2005)

Ich denke mal, die Mühe kannst du dir sparen. 

Die Hürden, die gegen den Missbrauch aufgebaut werden, sind so minimal, das da ein 5 - jähriger drüberkommt. 

Man könnte zur Erhöhung der Missbrauchssicherheit zb folgendes Einsetzen: Der User muss sich einmalig postalisch für den Service anmelden und erhält ein Passwort. Möchte der User zahlungspflichtigen Content nutzen, muss er zunächst das Passwort eingeben. Anschließend wird geprüft, ob der Inhaber des Passwortes auch Inhaber der IP ist. Nur wenn das der Fall ist, bekommt der User Zugriff auf den Content und sein Konto wird belastet. 

So wie jetzt geplant, ist es in meinen Augen untragbar. Bei Dialern gab es noch Schutzmöglichkeiten, hier aber sind dem Betrug Tür und Tor geöffnet. 

Vor allem stört mich, das mir hier ein System aufs Auge gedrückt werden soll, das ich nicht haben möchte. Ich habe kein Interesse an kostenpflichtigen Internetinhalten, bzw habe bis heute noch keine gesehen, für den ich bereit gewesen wäre, Geld auszugeben. 

Mich interessieren daher die Filter und Begrenzungen nicht. Alles, was mich interessiert ist, wie kann ich dafür sorgen, das die Nutzung dieses Systems mit meinem Anschluss komplett unmöglich ist! Ohne die Möglichkeit einer absichtlichen oder unabsichtlichen Freischaltung! Zb mittels eines Opt In Verfahrens, wie es in Öserreich für 0190 / 0900 eingesetzt wird und ich mich bei meinem Provider explizit freischalten lassen muss. 

Solange das nicht der Fall ist, ist dieses System in meinen Augen nichts weiter als der Versuch, vergangene Dialerzeiten wiederaufleben zu lassen und User im großen Umfang abzuzocken!


----------



## Eniac (1 März 2005)

>  Anschließend wird geprüft, ob der Inhaber des Passwortes auch Inhaber der IP ist. 

Wie soll denn so eine Zuordnung bei dynamischen IPs funktionieren? 

Das ganze System kann man vergessen, es ist konzeptionell stark missbrauchsanfällig und wer noch alle seine Sinne beisammen hat wird sich niemals dafür freischalten lassen, denn dann ist man der Abzockerbranche auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert.

Just my 5 Cents.


Eniac


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> und wer noch alle seine Sinne beisammen hat wird sich niemals dafür freischalten lassen, denn dann ist man der Abzockerbranche auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert.


Moment!  umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus, der User muß mal wieder hinterherlaufen
 wie bei der Sperrung von Minderwertnummern, R-Call und jetzt auch "IP-Payment" 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050301_01.php


> F: Welche Möglichkeit hat der User, seinen Account für bill-it-easy zu sperren? Nach Ihren Angaben ist ja keine Anmeldung erforderlich um Ihr System zu nutzen.
> 
> Eine "Anmeldung" erfolgt durch die Bestätigung der Nutzungsbedingungen oder Registrierung. Jedenfalls hat der Kunde 2 Möglichkeiten seinen Account zu sperren.
> 1. In einem Passwort geschützten Bereich kann der Kunden seinen Account sperren oder Filter auf Kategorien setzen oder Limits definieren.
> 2.* Der Kunde kann auch bei unserem Call Center anrufen und lässt den Account sperren.*


----------



## Antidialer (1 März 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll denn so eine Zuordnung bei dynamischen IPs funktionieren?



Der Provider kann die dynamisch vergebene IP einem Anschluss (eher Nutzer) zuordnen. Das sollte auch in Echtzeit möglich sein. Natürlich hätte das vorraussetzt, das die Provider schon bei der Entwicklung voll mit eingebunden hätten werden müssen. Dem war sicher nicht so.

Aktuell dient dieses System nur einem Zweck, als Dialerersatz für Hartz 4 bedrohte Dialerdrücker. 

Man kann nur hoffen, das die deutschen Provider sich auf diesen Unsinn nicht einlassen. Einen Lichtblick gibt es ja zumindest, offenbat hat der größte deutsche Provider  seine Ablehnung gegen derartige Zahlungssysteme schon mehrfach zu Ausdruck gebracht. Für mich jedenfalls wird es zukünftig das entscheidendes Kriterium bei der Providerauswahl sein, das mein Provider diesen Unsinn nicht unterstützt!


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein Interesse an kostenpflichtigen Internetinhalten, bzw habe bis heute noch keine gesehen, für den ich bereit gewesen wäre, Geld auszugeben.


Das ist Deine persönliche Meinung. Ich würde es dagegen schon begrüssen, wenn es eine einfache und vor allem sichere Methode zur Bezahlung von kostenpflichtigen Inhalten im Netz gäbe. Es gibt sicher Informationen, geschäftlicher, wissenschaftlicher oder publizistischer Art, für die man bereit ist Geld zu bezahlen.

Aber ich schliesse mich Dir bei Deinen Bedenken an, dass die Gefahr für einen Missbrauch dieser Systeme sehr hoch ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt sicher Informationen, geschäftlicher, wissenschaftlicher oder publizistischer Art, für die man bereit ist Geld zu bezahlen..


Dafür gibt es bereits sichere Zahlungsmethoden. Ich kann  auf "Klicks" verzichten.  Lieber etwas
 umständlicher,  aber dafür sicher vor Abzocke und Mißbrauch. 

cp


----------



## Plattenputzer (1 März 2005)

Der Link in der aktuellen Meldung zu diesem Thema scheint nicht zu tun?


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibt es bereits sichere Zahlungsmethoden. Ich kann  auf "Klicks" verzichten.  Lieber etwas
> umständlicher,  aber dafür sicher vor Abzocke und Mißbrauch.
> cp



CP, Du hast natürlich recht. Aber wenn es um einzelne Beträge von sagen wir mal 0,50, 2,- oder 3,- € geht und das nur ab und zu und zudem bei verschiedenen Anbietern, wäre eine einfache Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung bzw. über ein bestehendes System natürlich am einfachsten.
Aber leider sind diese Abrechnungssystem wegen Abzocke nicht mehr einsetzbar.


----------



## whausherr (1 März 2005)

*Klarstellung*

Ich bitte all jene, die  ihre Meinung zum Bezahlsystem bill-it-easy schreiben, es  allerdings noch nicht selbst getestet haben (geht derzeit nur aus Österreich) mit ihren Aussagen bei den Tatsachen zu bleiben. 

Grundsätzlich muss zwischen  dem  Anbieter der Leistung  (=Content) und  der  Bezahlmethode  unterschieden werden. Es wird ja auch nicht die Zentralbank für die Ausgabe von Bargeld verurteilt. bill-it-easy ist eine Abrechungsvariante und hat daher keine Einfluss auf die angebotene Leistung oder den Preis einer Leistung.  

bill-it-easy bietet die vollständige Information aller für den Kauf relevanten Daten um eine Transaparenz für den Nutzer zu schaffen.  
1. Niemand kann bill-it-easy benutzen ohne vorher die Nutzungsbedingunen akzeptiert zu haben.
2. Vor jedem Kauf wird der Preis, der Anbieter der Leistung, die Beschreibung der Leistung, die Art der Abrechnung und die AGBs des Anbieters angezeigt. Der Nutzer muss  dies bestätigen bevor ihm etwas verrechnet wird oder hat die Möglichkeit den Kaufprozess abzubrechen.
3. Um Missbrauch vorzubeugen wird bis zur ersten Abrechnung ein Limit von 25€ eingestellt.
4. Durch  das Setzten von Filtern  und Limits kann ebenso Missbrauch verhindert werden (wird in den FAQs, den Nutzungsbestimmungen und im Willkommens-Mail erklärt).

Generell rate ich aber, egal welche Bezahlmehtode ein Nutzer wählt, alle Informationen vor dem Kauf zu lesen und seine Zustimmung erst zu geben wenn man mit den Rahmenbedingungen einverstanden ist. Im Zweifelsfall sollte ein Nutzer den Kaufprozess abbrechen, ebenso wie er ein Buch,  über dessen Inhalt er  sich nicht sicher ist, nicht kauft. 


Wolfgang Hausherr
montax payment services GmbH
Campus21, Liebermannstr. A01 405
A-2345 Brunn am Gebirge
Tel: +43 1 86670-21510
www.montax.com


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

Es scheint noch immer nicht ganz klar zu sein, welche Konsequenzen "IP-Billing" mit sich bringt 
es liegt nicht mehr in der Hand des Users, ob er das will oder nicht, die einzige Möglichkeit
dem sicher aus dem Wege zu gehn,  ist zu einem Provider zu wechseln , der sich dieser Methode verweigert 
oder nur als Opt-In anbietet (wenn es ihn denn gibt und der Zugang darüber möglich ist),
 anderen sicheren Schutz wie  bisher wird es  dann  nicht mehr geben. 

cp

PS: Alles andere ist naives Wunschdenken des Anbieters:  "was nicht sein darf, das nicht sein kann"


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2005)

*Re: Klarstellung*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> bill-it-easy bietet die vollständige Information aller für den Kauf relevanten Daten um eine Transaparenz für den Nutzer zu schaffen.


Das waren die Dialer auch, manchmal jedenfalls! Spätestens, als irgendwelche Kopien der Originale, mit leicht veränderten Parametern parallel zu den Originalen eingesetzt wurden, war klar, dass es mit der Transparenz nicht weit her ist.



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Niemand kann bill-it-easy benutzen ohne vorher die Nutzungsbedingunen akzeptiert zu haben.


...was, wenn die Akzeptanz der NUB automatisch generiert wird oder von einem nicht autorisierten Nutzer des Internetanschlusses?



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ...Der Nutzer muss bestätigen bevor ihm etwas verrechnet wird oder hat die Möglichkeit den Kaufprozess abzubrechen.


... was, wenn der Abbrechen-Button (mal wieder, so bei Dialern passiert) nicht funktioniert?



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Um Missbrauch vorzubeugen wird bis zur ersten Abrechnung ein Limit von 25€ eingestellt.


Die meiste Geschädigten von fehlerhaften/missbräuchlichen Dialeranwendungen wurden mit den Produkten auch nur einmal konfrontiert (Drop-Charge waren das u. U. auch "nur" 25 € zzgl. MwSt).



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Durch  das Setzten von Filtern  und Limits kann ebenso Missbrauch verhindert werden (wird in den FAQs, den Nutzungsbestimmungen und im Willkommens-Mail erklärt).


...und die Filter liegen bitte wo definiert? Falls am Rechner eines Kunden, dann kann ich mir ganz gut "trojanische Umarbeiten" vorstellen, die zur Gewinnoptimierung führen.


----------



## Antidialer (1 März 2005)

Angesichts der heutigen Betrugsversuche im Internet, wo selbst Onlinebanking schon fast nicht mehr sicher ist, ist die Einführung eines IP basierenden Zahlungssystems geradezu Irrsinn. 

Nachdem heute auch selbstlöschende  Autodialer kein großes programiertechnisches Problem mehr sind, dürfte es nicht lange dauern, bis die ersten "IP Viren" und ähnliches auftauchen, die völlig im Hintergrund Kosten erzeugen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 März 2005)

whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte all jene, die ihre Meinung zum Bezahlsystem bill-it-easy schreiben, es allerdings noch nicht selbst getestet haben (geht derzeit nur aus Österreich) mit ihren Aussagen bei den Tatsachen zu bleiben.


Im Kern geht es hier nicht um Tatsachen, sondern um berechtigte Bedenken, die auch betrachtet werden müssen.



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich muss zwischen dem Anbieter der Leistung (=Content) und der Bezahlmethode unterschieden werden. Es wird ja auch nicht die Zentralbank für die Ausgabe von Bargeld verurteilt. bill-it-easy ist eine Abrechungsvariante und hat daher keine Einfluss auf die angebotene Leistung oder den Preis einer Leistung.


Mit genau dieser Argumentation drücken sich auch die Dialeranbieter vor Verantwortung. Wie der Vergleich hinkt, liegt auf der Hand, da die Contentanbieter zuvor an Ihr System angeschlossen werden müssen. Was wird man tun, um die Verbraucher vor solchen "Angeboten" zu schützen, wie man sie im Moment aus der Dialerbranche kennt?



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Um Missbrauch vorzubeugen wird bis zur ersten Abrechnung ein Limit von 25€ eingestellt.


Was spricht dagegen, den Nutzer ein höheres Limit explizit freischalten zu lassen?



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Durch das Setzten von Filtern und Limits kann ebenso Missbrauch verhindert werden (wird in den FAQs, den Nutzungsbestimmungen und im Willkommens-Mail erklärt).


Wer kategorisiert die Inhalte, wenn Sie sich lediglich als Abrechnungsdienstleister sehen? Wie sind diese Angebote kategorisiert? Unter typischen Adult-Entertainment-Angeboten versteht die Dialerbranche zum Beispiel Partnerprogramme, die sich inhaltlich mit Fensterbildern, Malvorlagen und Hausaufgaben beschäftigen. Wenn Sie ein Filtersystem einsetzen, muss auch eine Bewertung der Portale stattfinden.



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zweifelsfall sollte ein Nutzer den Kaufprozess abbrechen, ebenso wie er ein Buch, über dessen Inhalt er sich nicht sicher ist, nicht kauft.


Im allgemeinen bin ich mir im seltensten Fall über den Inhalt eines Buches sicher, da ich es erst nach dem Kauf lesen möchte. Wie stellen Sie sicher, dass der Kunde auch wirklich das vorfindet, was der PP-Betreiber bewirbt?


----------



## dvill (1 März 2005)

whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte all jene, die  ihre Meinung zum Bezahlsystem bill-it-easy schreiben, es  allerdings noch nicht selbst getestet haben (geht derzeit nur aus Österreich) mit ihren Aussagen bei den Tatsachen zu bleiben.


Das ist sicher richtig und entspricht im allgemeinen der Diskussionskultur in diesem Forum. Für einige anonyme Gäste können wir leider nichts.

Ich versuche einige Erläuterungen für den Hintergrund unserer Fragen nach gesicherter Missbrauchsvermeidung neuer Zahlungsmittel. Wir haben reichlich Erfahrung mit missbrauchsfreundlichen Dialern, die vor Jahren kräftig per Emüll beworben wurden, heute unsere Suchmaschinen überfluten und in einem mühseligen Prozess über Jahre langsam dort ankommen, wo Missbrauch so weit erschwert ist, dass er zurückgedrängt werden kann.

Die "Qualität" von Dialerangeboten ist hinreichend bekannt. Die einschlägig ausgewiesenen Dialeranbieter fiebern schon lange einem DSL-Dialer entgegen, weil der Ruf der Dialer so weit ruiniert ist, dass dort keine hinreichenden Umsätze mehr zu generieren sind.

Insofern besteht auch bei denen, die Ein-Klick-Bezahlsysteme nicht selbst nutzen würden, ein berechtigtes Interesse, dass den Abzockern keine neuen "Werkzeuge" frei Haus geliefert werden. Die Vermüllung der Suchmaschinen behindert jeden.

Es sind vor allem die bekannten Namen, die uns hellhörig werden lassen und einen Eindruck geben, was auf uns zukommt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (1 März 2005)

*Re: Klarstellung*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Generell rate ich aber, egal welche Bezahlmehtode ein Nutzer wählt, alle Informationen vor dem Kauf zu lesen und seine Zustimmung erst zu geben wenn man mit den Rahmenbedingungen einverstanden ist. Im Zweifelsfall sollte ein Nutzer den Kaufprozess abbrechen, ebenso wie er ein Buch,  über dessen Inhalt er  sich nicht sicher ist, nicht kauft.



Dann frage ich mal ganz konkret:

Ich habe kein Interesse an Internet Bezahlsystemen egal welcher Art. Ich bin nicht bereit, für größtenteils wertlosen Content zu zahlen (auch nicht unabsichtlich). Aus diesem Grund ist bei mir z.B.  auch 0900 / 0190 trotz DSL komplett gesperrt. 

Wie sorge ich dafür, das ich bill-it-easy garantiert NICHT nutzen kann (weder versehentlich noch durch Missbrauch). Ich will weder Filter noch Limits definieren noch Callcenter anrufen, ich will einfach nur, das ich dieses System durch eine Providersperre (wie bei 0900 / 0190) in keinem Fall nutzen kann. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## drboe (1 März 2005)

> _F: Leider hat es sich in letzter Zeit zum Sport entwickelt, WLAN-Router zu knacken bzw. sich über fremde Router ins Internet zu verbinden. Was passiert, falls jemand einen fremden Router nutzt und per bill-it-easy abrechnet?_
> 
> A: Internetanschlüsse von Internet Cafes, WLAN Hotspots oder Firmen sind prinzipiell von der Authentisierung durch den ISP gesperrt, weil nicht erkennbar ist welcher Nutzer hinter einem internen Netzwerk sitzt. Falls die Login-Daten eines Nutzers gestohlen werden, so ist der ISP sehr bemüht, dies zu klären. Wenn sich der Verdacht des Betrugs bestätigt, so wird der ISP auch in Hinblick auf seine eigenen Leistungen (Internet Access) entsprechende Schritte setzen und dem Betrogenen entgegen kommen. In diesem Falle trägt der Anbieter der Leistung den Zahlungsausfall.


Die Antwort geht m. E. am Problem vorbei. WLAN Access Points werden von DSL Anbietern beworben, oft spottbillig als Kombigerät mit DSL Router und -Modem, und stehen daher vielfach in Privathaushalten. Das WLAN ist nicht selten offen oder jedenfalls leicht zu knacken. Die IP des DSL-Modem/Routers stammt aus dem Vorrat dynamischer Adressen des ISP. Die sind entweder alle geblockt oder keine. 



			
				Wolfgang Hausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Danach kann er jeden Kauf mit bill-it-easy durch die Bestätigung der Bezahlseite (Klick auf OK Button einer Seite, die den Preis der Leistung anzeigt, die Art wie der Kunde die Abrechnung erhält, den Anbieter der Leistung und Link auf AGBs des Anbieters) freigeben.


Erfolgt keine zusätzliche Authentisierungsabfrage (Account/PW), diese muss m. E. grundsätzlich bei *jeder Transaktion* erfolgen, so ist dem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet. Der hier beschriebene einfache Mausklick genügt definitiv nicht. In Kombination mit den oben erwähnten WLAN Router kann sonst jeder auf Kosten des Anschlußteilnehmers einkaufen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (1 März 2005)

> Das WLAN ist nicht selten offen


Darüber wurde ja schon öfters in Medien berichtet, jetzt hab's ich auch mal miterlebt:
Vor 3 Tagen war ein holländischer Freund zu Besuch bei Verwandten in einem Berliner Außenbezirk (kleine, gutbürgerliche Reihenhaussiedlung).
Er warf seinen Laptop an und - schwupps - fanden sich 5 private WLANs in der Nachbarschaft, von denen nur eines überhaupt irgendwie geschützt war.
Zum Glück wollte unser netter Bekannter lediglich surfen...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > Das WLAN ist nicht selten offen
> 
> 
> ...
> Er warf seinen Laptop an und - schwupps - fanden sich 5 private WLANs in der Nachbarschaft, von denen nur eines überhaupt irgendwie geschützt war.


da kommt bestimmt wieder der anonyme  Superschlauberger, "alle selber schuld" ,.... 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95388#95388
Die meisten WLANs werden völlig ungesichert ausgeliefert, vom Normalverbraucher zu erwarten
er wäre dafür verantwortlich und in der Lage das zu konfigurieren , wäre ungefähr so,
als   wenn Autos mit leerem Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter ausgeliefert würden und  der Autofahrer  erst
 mal Bremsflüssigkeit auffüllen muß , andernfalls  "selber schuld" wenn´s kracht ...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2005)

Sehr geehrter Herr Hausherr,
Wenn Sie der Hausherr im Hause billiteasy sind, dann frage ich Sie als interessierter Zeitgenosse, warum Sie zu Ihrer tollen Party z.B. auch die einschlägig bekannte "Tele Teamwork" eingeladen haben, bei denen ein IQ-Test-link zu einem pornographischen Angebot zu führen scheint... Stichwort (neben anderen): Jugendschutz? Ist Ihnen das
(a) nicht bekannt
(b) egal
oder haben Sie dafür
(c) eine Erklärung.

Ist Ihnen bekannt, dass österreichische Bürger Probleme haben mit einem weiteren Ihrer Kunden?
http://help.orf.at/?story=2117
http://help.orf.at/?story=2129

Können Sie nachvollziehen, dass "Betroffene" dieser Firmen Vorbehalte gegenüber einem Zahlungsanbieter haben könnten, der von solchen Firmen via Werbemittel finanziert wird, _ungeachtet jeder technischen Beurteilung des IP-Payments an sich_?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
aka


----------



## dvill (1 März 2005)

Das passt zum Thema.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das passt zum Thema.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Der "Weitblick" der Herrschaften ist bemerkenswert....


----------



## Wembley (1 März 2005)

*Re: Klarstellung*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte all jene, die  ihre Meinung zum Bezahlsystem bill-it-easy schreiben, es  allerdings noch nicht selbst getestet haben (geht derzeit nur aus Österreich) mit ihren Aussagen bei den Tatsachen zu bleiben.


Genau. Tatsache ist: Mainpean und gewisse Dänen sind Kunden von euch.


			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich muss zwischen  dem  Anbieter der Leistung  (=Content) und  der  Bezahlmethode  unterschieden werden. Es wird ja auch nicht die Zentralbank für die Ausgabe von Bargeld verurteilt. bill-it-easy ist eine Abrechungsvariante und hat daher keine Einfluss auf die angebotene Leistung oder den Preis einer Leistung.


Und was ist damit, was in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit dem Bezahlvorgang steht? Oder gehört eine korrekte Preisangabe vielleicht da nicht mehr dazu?


			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Vor jedem Kauf wird der Preis, der Anbieter der Leistung, die Beschreibung der Leistung, die Art der Abrechnung und die AGBs des Anbieters angezeigt. Der Nutzer muss  dies bestätigen bevor ihm etwas verrechnet wird oder hat die Möglichkeit den Kaufprozess abzubrechen.


Sowas ähnliches sagen die in Berlin auch immer. Ich meine damit die neuen Freunde von Montax. Wie sehen die Montax-internen Richtlinien bezüglich Deutlichkeit von Preisangaben aus? Hat da jeder Webmaster freie Hand oder gibt es gewisse Vorgaben von Montax? Wenn nein, dann werden ein paar hundert Arbeitsplätze gerettet, denn dann heißt es: *The Dialer is back*.
Von möglichen automatischen Weiterleitungen will ich gar nicht reden. By the way: Ist denen der Einfallsreichtum ihrer dänischen Kumpel bekannt? Interessieren die sich überhaupt dafür, was nach der von Montax kommenden Vorlage passiert? Ich meine nicht den Content. Oder dafür, welche Dinger sonst noch auf den Dänenservern herumschwirren?


			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Generell rate ich aber, egal welche Bezahlmehtode ein Nutzer wählt, alle Informationen vor dem Kauf zu lesen und seine Zustimmung erst zu geben wenn man mit den Rahmenbedingungen einverstanden ist. Im Zweifelsfall sollte ein Nutzer den Kaufprozess abbrechen, ebenso wie er ein Buch,  über dessen Inhalt er  sich nicht sicher ist, nicht kauft.


 Also doch nicht so einfach dieses "easy billen".


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2005)

Ich würde sagen, wir geben bill-it-easy mal eine Chance nachzubessern. Möglicherweise kommt ja was dabei raus, das wirklich vernünftig nutzbar ist.


----------



## jupp11 (1 März 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, wir geben bill-it-easy mal eine Chance nachzubessern.



Wie das?  Mit den Geschäftspartnern wohl kaum,  wie soll da Vertrauen aufkommen... 

j.


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe da ein paar Infos, die hier nicht reinpassen. Jedenfalls hatte ich schon den Eindruck, dass man an einer sauberen und sicheren Gestaltung des Dienstes interessiert ist.
Ich finde schon, dass wir mal abwarten sollten, was dabei rauskommt - bevor wir das System komplett beerdigen.


----------



## Antidialer (2 März 2005)

Wenn dieses System wirklich kommt, interessiert mich nur eins: Was muss ich tun, damit ich dieses und ähnliche Systeme in keinem Fall nutzen kann (weder zufällig noch durch Manipulation), und es auch nicht durch eine einfache Webaktion freigeschaltet werden kann? 

Und ich meine nicht per dubiosen Callcenter oder per Filter und Limits (wer Partner wie MP und gewisse Dänen hat, dem traue ich nicht mal so weit über den Weg, das ich deren Callcenter anrufen würde), sondern wirklich sicher über eine Providersperre!

Hier entscheidet sich die Seriosität des Systems, ob man einfach nur den Internetkunden mit Macht ein Zahlungssystem aufdrücken will, das 90 % gar nicht haben wollen und das alle Türen für Hartz 4 bedrohte Dialerdrücker öffnet, ober ob man sich wirklich Gedanken gemacht hat und das System nur denen zur Verfügung stellt, die es auch wirklich bewusst nutzen wollen und die sich der Risiken bewusst sind. Ein Mittel, um das Sicherzustellen ist in aller erster Linie eine Opt -In Lösung. Denn gerade die dürfte keinesfalls im Interesse der Dialerdrücker liegen!

Eine mal nicht 1 : 1 aus dem Werbeprospekt abgeschrieben Antwort von Seiten der Entwickler wäre mal ganz nett.


----------



## Maverick-INC (2 März 2005)

Hi, ich bin per Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen!
Also hier sind schon so viele Posts, und ich wollte mir nicht alle durchlesen, deshalb weiss ich nicht ob ihr diese Frage schön erörtert habt.

Also mit stellt sich da die Frage, wie der Anbieter herausfinden möchte, ob die IP jetzt ner Firma gehört oder nicht. Entscheidend ist ja wie die IP geloggt bzw. der Zugang gewährt wird. Fragt der Anbieter beim ISP nach, dann wiederum müsste der ISP ein eigenes System dafür entwickeln und freigeben, damit der Anbieter weiss ob dort eine Firma dahinter sitzt oder nicht! Das wiederum würde eine Änderung in den AGBs des ISP hervorrufen, da ja die Datenschutzbestimmungen geändert werden, da ja der Anbieter dann weiss ob das eine Firma ist oder nicht! Ist zwar keine große Information, aber ist trotzdem eine, die dritte nichts angeht!

Und das der ISP die Seiten bzw. den Zugang sperrt wird auch nicht wirklich funktionieren! Dann müsste man entweder ein eigenen System etnwickeln oder der ISP müsste alle Seiten kennen! Wenn es wiederum ein eigenen System gibt, könnte man das ganz einfach den Port am Router sperren, was doch ganz toll wäre.

Allgemein denke ich das das Datenschutzgesetzt dort auch wieder verletzt wird! Ich meine die haben meine IP, und können mich zurückverfolgen, wissen wo ich überall vllt. auf Partnerseiten rumsurfe und wissen dann vllt. auch noch meinen Namen...

Und das ganze System wurde auch nur dafür entwickelt um den Benutzer auszunehmen. Es gibt ja auch andere Systeme um im Internet zu zahlen und das wo man will (Pay-Pal und auch T-Pay von der Telekom / zahlen über Telefonrechnung). Keiner braucht das IP-Payment... Auf jeden Fall...

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 März 2005)

Hm?


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2005)

...da muss nichts freigegeben oder entwickelt werden - die IP-Adressen sind vorhanden und werden schon immer bei den ISP mehr oder weniger gespeichert. Wenn sich nun jemand aus einem Firmennetz einwählt, dann führt die IP nur zum Firmennetz, nicht aber zu dem einzelnen Arbeitsplatz. Gleiches gilt, wenn ein Proxy durch den Anwender eingesetzt wird. Den Anbietern des Zahlungssystems muss es nun generell darum gehen, den expliziten Nutzer der Session herauszufinden, was nicht gerade einfach ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...da muss nichts freigegeben oder entwickelt werden - die IP-Adressen sind vorhanden und werden schon immer bei den ISP mehr oder weniger gespeichert. Wenn sich nun jemand aus einem Firmennetz einwählt, dann führt die IP nur zum Firmennetz, nicht aber zu dem einzelnen Arbeitsplatz.


Ich glaube, Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden. T-Online zum Beispiel gestattet seinen Kunden ausdrücklich die Mehrplatznutzung per Router für DSL-Kunden. Es ist also ohne weiteres möglich, als Firma ganz normaler Kunde bei der Telekom und bei T-Online zu sein und IP-Adressen dynamisch aus dem gleichen Pool zugewiesen zu bekommen, wie alle Privatkunden auch. Diese müssten nach Einschätzung von Montax ja von der Bezahlmöglichkeit per IP-Payment ausgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Maverick-INC (2 März 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das meine ich. Ich mache eine Ausbildung zum Informatikkaumann in einem Krankenhaus, und wir haben eine ganz normale Flatrate. Zwar eine für Firmen, aber die IPs sind aus dem normalen IP-Pool und wir jeden Tag neu zugwiesen. Woher soll der Anbieter jetzt wissen das wir ein Krankenhaus sind und kein Einzelplatznutzer...

€dit:
Falls díe das dann unterscheiden können, hol ich mir ne Firmen Flat


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2005)

Dem ISP ist heute schon klar, wer sich hinter einer IP verbirgt.
Ob das große rosa T oder andere, bei jedem muss man sich Anmelden.
Wenn der ISP das also möchte, kann er IP-Billing Systeme für jeden Nutzer sperren und das könnte dann nur via Opt-In vom Anschlussinhaber freigegeben werden. 
Wenn ich mich also als Anschlussinhaber durch Anmeldung beim ISP kennzeichne und dann einen Router dahinter klemmen habe und dann eine Freigabe via Opt-In  gebe, dann muss ich auch damit rechnen, das andere User am Router kosten verursachen. *Nur in dem Falle* ist es meine Sache rauszukriegen, welcher User das verursachte.

Ein generelles freigeben für IP-Billing vom ISP für jeden Anschlussinhaber ist nicht hinnehmbar. Derartige Kosten würde ich auch als Routerbetreiber ablehnen.

(dies ist ganz klar meine private Meinung)


----------



## Avor (2 März 2005)

Hallo,

Ehrlich, bei mir bleibt da ein Gerüchle. denn ich frage mich,    
warum den aufs Abzocken spezialisierten  Geschäftspartnern von Montax das System  “Billigeasy” längst als hervorragend bekannt ist während hier erst jetzt der andere, zahlende Teil der  Kundschaft  informiert wurde. Nein, nicht  durch die Firma Montax,  sondern durch die Verbraucher-Seiten CB.de und DS.de. ?

Warum die Geheimnistuerei? Daß  dies neue Verfahren absolut sicher ist
hätte man doch ehrlichen Herzens rechtzeitig in aller Öffentlichkeit propagieren können.  Klärende Informationen wären gerade hier in diesem von Dialern heimgesuchten Land dankbar angenommen worden.   

Nachdem dieses hochgelobte Verfahren  in Österreich  eingeführt wurde und - wie ich lese - ohne den anderen Teil der Kundschaft, die Internet-Nutzer zu informieren ist es hier wohl auch so geplant.  Jetzt aber, nachdem die Diskussion zu Recht entbrannt ist und  Fragen gestellt werden, ist man zum “Nachbessern” bereit. Was muß eigentlich  nachgebessert werden bei diesem doch so  "ausgereiften"  Mikropayment?

Immer  werden die Vorzüge neuer Erfindungen  frühzeitig und lautstark angekündigt. Seltsam, daß dies hier nicht der Fall war.  Deshalb bleibt dieses Gerüchle, das sich jetzt eher zu einem zu  Gestank entwickelt, nachdem der deutsche Ableger des amerikanischen Online-Anbieters mir mitgeteilt hat, er würde keine Dialer einsetzen. 

Wie beruhigend. Dabei zielten  meine Fragen nicht nach den  0190/900- Dialern sondern speziell um “Bill-it-easy” das doch gerade bei den hiesigen Providern   längst bekannt sein dürfte. Gerade dieser bekannte und große Provider,   der  stets Wert auf die Meinung der Kunden legt  hält sich bedeckt und verschickt uralte Infos, wie man sich vor Dialern schützen kann. 

Dennoch aktuell und  segensreich: Bei der Lektüre bin ich endlich auf die Seite “dialerschutz.de “ aufmerksam geworden.



Gruß Avor


----------



## A John (2 März 2005)

*Re: Klarstellung*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte all jene, die  ihre Meinung zum Bezahlsystem bill-it-easy schreiben, es  allerdings noch nicht selbst getestet haben (geht derzeit nur aus Österreich) mit ihren Aussagen bei den Tatsachen zu bleiben.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Ihnen das Betrugspotential des Dialers ebenso bekannt ist, wie die enorme kriminelle Energie dieser Branche.

Tatsache ist, das dieses Potential bei IP- Payment noch um ein Vielfaches größer ist.
Sämtliche vom User geforderten Bestätigungen lassen sich durch simple Skripte oder Active-X  "erzeugen". Die Logfiles der Contentanbieter genügen, um aus der IP-Adresse eine Kreditkartennummer werden zu lassen. Für die "Bestellung" ist noch nichtmal die Eingabe eines Namens nötig.

Das ist so, als würde ein Möbelhaus bereits durch das Notieren von KFZ- Kennzeichen auf seinem Kundenparkplatz und ein angekreuztes Formularfeld "beweisen" können, dass der KFZ- Halter eine Einbauküche bestellt hat.

Zu hoffen, dass das Betrugsvolumen in einem "beherrschbaren" Rahmen bleibt, ist nach den Erfahrungen mit dem Dialer weit mehr als nur naiv.
Diverse Beiträge in den einschlägigen Drückerforen lassen bereits erahnen, wohin die Reise gehen wird.
Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das jahrelange Totalversagen von Gesetzgeber und Justiz in Sachen Dialer beim IP- Payment seine Fortsetzung findet.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2005)

*Re: Klarstellung*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das jahrelange Totalversagen von Gesetzgeber und Justiz in Sachen Dialer beim IP- Payment seine Fortsetzung findet.
> Gruß A. John


Gerade das glaube ich nicht. Denn es dürfte nicht schwer fallen, eine 
 vergleichbare Argumentationskette  aufzubauen. Das BSI wird dann die technischen Möglichkeiten bestätigen und damit belegen, dass das Festhalten einer IP keinen Hinweis auf eine Willensbekundung sein muss. Bereits ein solcher fundierter Zweifel reicht aus und schon ist es um den schönen Vertragsschluss geschehen. 
Die Amtsgerichte haben in den Anfängen der Dialer-Prolematik noch die Vorstellung gehabt, dass es wie zu Zeiten der "grauen Post" ist, dass allein die Verbindung ausreicht, um einen auf Vertragsschluss gerichteten Willen zu belegen. Diese Vorstellung ist gründlich beseitigt.
 Ein Blick auf Urteile mit grüner Überschrift reicht.


----------



## Antidialer (2 März 2005)

Es kommt immer darauf an, wie das System umgesetzt wird. Ich gebe zu, das am Markt gut und gerne noch Bedarf an einem weiterten Micropayment System bestehen kann. 

Nur, warum versucht man so ein System ohne Wissen der Kunden durch die Hintertür einzuführen? Wie sollen Kunden damit zahlen, wenn sie gar nicht wissen, das es ein derartiges System gibt?

Das lässt nur einen Schluss zu: Man zielt bewusst auf die nichtinformierten User ab. Wer einfach nur in Ruhe am PC arbeiten will, sich dank DSL vor Abzockern sicher währt und nicht ständig Verbraucherschutzforen liest, dürfte desöfteren in die Falle der Mehrwertmafia tappen und "Mehrwertcontent" in Anspruch nehmen, ohne sich dessen überhaupt bewusst zu sein. Einige der unseriösesten Anbieter sind ja schon mit an Bord, so das die Marschrichtung feststeht.

Hier hilft nur eins: Aktiv werden, bevor das System eingeführt wird. Die ct hat offenbar noch nichts spitzbekommen, die Computerbild ebenfalls noch nichts. Wenn den Providern schon jetzt genügend Gegenwind entgegenschlägt, überlegen sie es sich vielleicht 2 mal, ehe sie ein derartig dunioses "Abzock" System freischalten!


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

*Bitte Rechtsrahmen (leider) beachten: Gesetz, AGB, Vertrag*



> Schließlich gibt der Vertrag des Endkunden mit seinem Provider wohl nur seltenst her, das die Leistungen Dritter einvernehmlich vom Provider inkassiert werden dürfen.
> Provider die bei IP-Payment nicht mitmachen, wären gut beraten, wenn ihre Marketingabteilung diese Tatsache werbewirksam ausschlachtet.


Da es derzeit im Gesetz keine saubere Abgrenzung zwischen Nutzer, Endnutzer und Vertragsteilnehmer gibt; im TKG-Entwurf 2005 sieht es noch viel trauriger aus, gelten stets die AGB djees TK-Anbieters. Der eigenen Netzzugangsanbieter verdient ja über eine IP-Verrechnung (bis zu 50%-Anteil; eine Art Interconnection-Grundlage) an solchen Machenschaften mit. Also bleibt derzeit nur überig, eine Abrechnung von Dritten über den reinen Übertragungsvorgang (=Telekommunikationsdienstleistung) hinaus im TK-Zugangsvertrag auszuschließen (Bitte Bescheid geben, ob ein Anbieter wirklich einer Geschäftsbeschränkung juristisch zustimmt hat).
Nach geltendem TKG 2004 und TKV 1997 (§ 16 und §17) muß bei Telekommunikationsvorgängen (also nicht mehr nur im Telefonnetz) der formale Teilnehmer als Vertragspartner stets zahlen, wenn Dienstleister ihre Leistung glaubhaft belegen können. Alle anderen Auffassungen müssen einzeln eingeklagt werden. Sollten sich allerdings die Gerichte in Verbindung mit der Anscheins- und Duldungsvermutung (vgl. Urteile zu R-Gesprächen oder unbefugter 0900-Nutzung) auf die Seite der Anbieter stellen (weil der Gesetzestext keine andere Interpretation zulässt), dann wird das Abkassieren über einfaches Anklicken rechtsverbindlich.
Als Gegenmaßnahme sehe ich nur eine gesetzlich geforderte Legitimierungspflicht für jeden Einzelvorgang, bzw. eine gesetzlich auferlegte Verpflichtung, auf Wunsch jedes Teilnehmers unentgeltlich den Zugang zu entgeltrelevanten Zusatzleistungen schon beim Netzbetreiber bzw. Provider (ISP) wirksam zu sperren.
Hinweise zum Verlauf der TKG-Novellierung finden sich unter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9297

Jetzt helfen nur noch klare gesetzliche Vorgaben, um die man sich allerdings nachhaltig bemühen muß. Alles andere ist unproduktives Jammern oder hat maximal Stammtischniveau!


----------



## Antidialer (2 März 2005)

@ Jurist

Grundsätzlich hast du zwar Recht, aber das ganze kommt leider nur zum Tragen, wenn es wirklich vor Gericht geht. Soweit wird es in den meisten Fällen leider nicht kommen. Wir kennen es doch: Die Inkassobüros und -Anwälte der Dialerdrücker werden schon genügend Druck ausüben, um die Mehrheit zur Zahlung zu bewegen, egal was die Gerichte dazu sagen. Der beste Beweis ist ja ATS und Co, die mit ihrer Masche leider immer noch genügend Erfolg haben.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

*Re: Klarstellung*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz ohne Zweifel richtig. Die IP kann ja nur dazu dienen, Rechnungsposten dem richtigen Kunden zuzuordnen.

In dieser Hinsicht vergleichbar mit der Telefon-Nummer, die j auch einem bestimmten Kunden gehört.



> Bereits ein solcher fundierter Zweifel reicht aus und schon ist es um den schönen Vertragsschluss geschehen.



Den Vertragsschluss kann der Diensteanbieter ja gerne anhand seiner Aufzeichnungen dokumentieren und dann gleich noch den genutzten Inhalt dazu. Dazu bietet das TDG ja ausreichende Möglichkeiten.



> snip


----------



## Avor (2 März 2005)

@Jurist,

richtig,  wir alle sind heute  etwas klüger geworden und gerade das ist der Grund
wachsam zu bleiben.  Ein gesundes Mißtrauen ist trotz BSI und aufgeklärter Justiz  
dennoch angebracht. Die  im Internet auf leichte Beute  lauernden Absahner  werden aber mit
ihrem Erfindungsreichtum dem Gesetzgeber immer einen großen  Schritt voraus sein. 

Ob jeder Richter gleich den Unterschied zwischen herkömmlichem Dialer und 
IP-Dialer erkennt, ist fraglich. Solange diese Art Payment als das sicherste angepriesen
wird, könnte er sich eher den Aussagen derer  anschließen, die das behaupten. Auch die
Provider, die dabei  ihren Vorteil sehen, werden dem einfachen Internet-Nutzer keine
große Hilfe sein. Wer ist dann wieder der gelackmeierte?


Gruß Avor


----------



## Antidialer (2 März 2005)

*Re: Klarstellung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Den Vertragsschluss kann der Diensteanbieter ja gerne anhand seiner Aufzeichnungen dokumentieren und dann gleich noch den genutzten Inhalt dazu. Dazu bietet das TDG ja ausreichende Möglichkeiten.



Nur, wie beweiskräftig sind die Logs der Mehrwertbetreiber? Bei der kriminellen Energie, die gerade gewisse dänische Anbieter schon unter Beweis gestellt haben, ist ein Logfile von denen in meinen Augen nicht viel mehr Wert als benutztes Toilettenpapier. Zumal Logfiles eh ganz leicht zu manipulieren sind.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist
> 
> Grundsätzlich hast du zwar Recht, aber das ganze kommt leider nur zum Tragen, wenn es wirklich vor Gericht geht. Soweit wird es in den meisten Fällen leider nicht kommen. Wir kennen es doch: Die Inkassobüros und -Anwälte der Dialerdrücker werden schon genügend Druck ausüben, um die Mehrheit zur Zahlung zu bewegen, egal was die Gerichte dazu sagen. Der beste Beweis ist ja ATS und Co, die mit ihrer Masche leider immer noch genügend Erfolg haben.


Die Wirklichkeit sieht so aus. Aber in den Anfangszeiten hatten auch die keine chance, die sich wehrten und es auf einen Prozess riskierten. Das ist jetzt anders. Ich denke, dass die mühsamen Anstrengungen, die Rechtsprechung zu "drehen", diesmal nicht ganz so mühsam sein werden.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Sie sind Teil eines Vertrages. Voraussetzung der Vertrag ist auch odnungsgemäß geschlossen. Manipulationen Dritter können auch Betrug sein und dann hat der Provider, der kassiert ein Problem: Geldwäsche. Das mag nicht in jedem Fall so gegeben sein, aber ein Fall reicht.

Darüber hinaus kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Provider mit eigenem Zahlungssystem gleich auf den Zug aufspringen. Möglicherweise wird IP-Payment dann zu einer ungeahnten Werbekampagne für Provider mit eigenem Bezahlsystem. Das große T wird das gerne hören und die Farbe Margenta wird nicht einmal vor Scham tiefrot.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2005)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist,
> richtig,  wir alle sind heute  etwas klüger geworden und gerade das ist der Grund wachsam zu bleiben.   .... Ob jeder Richter gleich den Unterschied zwischen herkömmlichem Dialer und  IP-Dialer erkennt, ist fraglich. Solange diese Art Payment als das sicherste angepriesen wird, könnte er sich eher den Aussagen derer  anschließen, die das behaupten. Auch die
> Provider, die dabei  ihren Vorteil sehen, werden dem einfachen Internet-Nutzer keine große Hilfe sein. Wer ist dann wieder der gelackmeierte?
> Gruß Avor


Richtig. Aber bereits die hier geführt Diskussion belegt, dass die Naivität nicht mehr ganz so groß ist. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die Dialer-Problematik vor der Einführung von Dialern so klar gesehen worden wäre, wie hier das IP-Payment-Problem.


----------



## whausherr (2 März 2005)

*Stellungnahme von monatx*

Ich bitte einige Tatsachen bei bill-it-easy zu bedenken. Niemand absolut niemand wird gezwungen bill-it-easy zu nutzen. Wenn ein Internet Anbieter bill-it-easy seinen Kunden anbietet so haben diese Kunden die Möglichkeit und nicht die Pflicht bill-it-easy zu nützen.

Zum Beispiel haben einige der zitierten Contentanbieter (TTW,...) auf ihren Webseiten eine Auswahl an Bezahlmethoden, darunter auch bill-it-easy. Warum erregt gerade bill-it-easy so die Gemüter, und nicht zu eines der anderen Bezahlverfahren, wie Kreditkarte, SMS, Bankeinzug,... Jeder hat die Wahl.

Wir sind darauf bedacht dass alle geltenden Regeln und Gesetze von den Contentanbietern eingehalten werden. Wir sind auch bemüht, dem User die optimale Transparenz beim Kauf zu geben und ihn gegen Mißbrauch zu schützen. Daher haben die ISPs vor dem Start von bill-it-easy eine Information an alle Kunden gesendet. 

Weiters haben wir zusammen mit einem ISP bill-it-easy dem österreichischen Konsumentenschutzverband vorgeführen. Dies ist passiert und auf Grund dessen hat dieser ISP bill-it-easy gestartet. Ich nehme nicht an, dass die von ihnen kritisierten Dialanbieter diese Vorgehensweise eingeschlagen haben oder freiwillig vor Markteinführung den Konsumentenschutzverband davon informieren.

Dennoch sind wir von montax interessiert berechtigte Bedenken und Einwände entgegenzunehmen, um daraus eine Verbesserung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Sicherheit und Akzeptanz zu erzielen. Ich bitte aber dabei bei Tatsachen zu bleiben und nicht auf Vermutungen aufzubauen.

Eines möchte ich aber nochmals betonen, dass kein User automatisch für bill-it-easy freigeschaltet ist oder ohne sein Wissen einen Kauf tätigen kann. Jeder Kunde muß zuerste erklären, dass er bill-it-easy nutzen will.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wolfgang Hausherr
montax payment services GmbH


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 März 2005)

*Re: Stellungnahme von monatx*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Eines möchte ich aber nochmals betonen, dass kein User automatisch für bill-it-easy freigeschaltet ist oder ohne sein Wissen einen Kauf tätigen kann. Jeder Kunde muß zuerste erklären, dass er bill-it-easy nutzen will.


Mich würde interessieren, wie genau dieser Vorgang aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Avor (2 März 2005)

> .....Aber bereits die hier geführt Diskussion belegt, dass die Naivität nicht mehr ganz so groß ist. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die Dialer-Problematik vor der Einführung von Dialern so klar gesehen worden wäre, wie hier das IP-Payment-Problem.



Zumindest sollten möglichst alle  Internet-Nutzer aufgeklärt werden und dazu wäre  nötig, daß endlich auch die Ober-Protagonisten aus 
ihren Löchern kommen und öffentlich - nicht nur in kleinen handverlesenen  Zirkeln - Rede und Antwort stehen.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Antidialer (2 März 2005)

*Re: Stellungnahme von monatx*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel haben einige der zitierten Contentanbieter (TTW,...) auf ihren Webseiten eine Auswahl an Bezahlmethoden, darunter auch bill-it-easy. Warum erregt gerade bill-it-easy so die Gemüter, und nicht zu eines der anderen Bezahlverfahren, wie Kreditkarte, SMS, Bankeinzug,... Jeder hat die Wahl.



Vielleicht weil gerade ihr System die deutlich größeren Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten als Kreditkarte und Bankeinzug bietet? Lesen sie mal im Dialercenter Forum mit, da feiern einige schon die baldige Einführung ihres Systems hier in Deutschland und rechnen mit erheblichen Umsatzzuwächsen. Gleichzeitig rechnen 55 % der dortigen Mehrwertanbieter mit 80 %igem Umsatzrückgang durch das neugestalltete Dialerfenster (bei dem man jetzt die Preise nicht mehr kreativ verstecken kann). Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, das sich 80 % aller Dialernutzer nur einwählen, weil sie sich über den Preis der "Dienstleistung" nicht im Klaren sind!




			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Eines möchte ich aber nochmals betonen, dass kein User automatisch für bill-it-easy freigeschaltet ist oder ohne sein Wissen einen Kauf tätigen kann. Jeder Kunde muß zuerste erklären, dass er bill-it-easy nutzen will.



Dann erklären sie bitte genau wie. Wo muss ihr erklären, das ich ihr System nutzen will? Bei ihnen oder bei meinem Provider?

Was muss ich tun, damit ich keinesfalls (weder bewusst noch unbewusst noch durch Manipulation an meinem PC) ihr System nutzen kann?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2005)

*Re: Stellungnahme von monatx*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Warum erregt gerade bill-it-easy so die Gemüter, und nicht zu eines der anderen Bezahlverfahren, wie Kreditkarte, SMS, Bankeinzug, ...
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Wolfgang Hausherr
> montax payment services GmbH


Da will ich gerne helfen. 

Bei Kreditkarte und bei Bankeinzug muss ich aktiv Zahlen eintippen. Werden die Daten von der anderen Seite zum weiteren Kassieren benutzt, reicht ein Hinweis an die Bank bzw. Kreditkartenunternehmen und das Geld ist wieder bei mir auf dem Konto. Der der Bezahlung von mir will, hat nun den Vorgang zu belegen, für den er Geld von mir haben will. Dann ist das so wie bei jedem Distanzkauf (Versandhaus u.a.)

Bei Ihnen meldet man sich einmal an und dann kann im Rahmen des Limits zugegriffen werden und mein Provider stellt in Rechnung. Allein die Zuordnung einer IP zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt / Zeitdauer soll auf mich und meinen Vertragsabschlusswillen hinweisen und diesen belegen.

Konkret: Was passiert, wenn der Kunde sagt: Das war ich nicht. 
Welche zusätzlichen Belege haben Sie. Denn dass die IP vom Provider mir zugeordnet wird, ist klar, sonst hätten Sie nicht berechnet.
Wie belegen Sie, dass der Rechner des Kunden nicht Script gesteuert, zielsicher die Bestellung ausgelöst hat? 
Wie stellen Sie sicher, dass beim Provider nicht die IPs durcheinanderkommen, also A zugeordnet wird und B war im Netz(beide bei Ihnen registriert)?

Ich wünschte mir, dass Sie von einem Dialer betroffen gewesen wären. Denn dann hätten Sie eine reale Vorstellung davon, wie Rechnungssteller und Abrechnungshäuser und anschließend Inkasso-Büros auftreten und Tatsachen behaupten. Wenn Sie dann - was jetzt zum Glück geschieht - von den Gerichte gewungen werden, mehr als nur ein Log-File mit einer Telefonnummer vorzulegen, kommt nichts mehr.
Diese Erfahrung, auf einen Log-File hinzahlen zu müssen, hat geprägt. Diese Erfahrung haben mehr Internetnutzer gemacht, als wir uns hier denken können. Die wenigstens haben sich gewehrt und davon haben anfangs nicht einmal alle Erfolg gehabt.

Tipp: Google und dort Interfun.


----------



## Kalle59 (2 März 2005)

*Re: Stellungnahme von monatx*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Eines möchte ich aber nochmals betonen, dass kein User automatisch für bill-it-easy freigeschaltet ist oder ohne sein Wissen einen Kauf tätigen kann. Jeder Kunde muß zuerste erklären, dass er bill-it-easy nutzen will.



Wenn dies stimmt! Wow!!!
Nur kann ich nirgendwo das Wörtchen " sicher " entdecken. Woran das wohl liegen mag.
Nun, wir werden wohl bald schlauer sein wenn das System eingeführt wird. ( Österreich )


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2005)

@ whausherr

Lesestoff. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken, dann sind Sie im Inhaltsverzeichnis einer Dialer-Story, die noch nicht völlig zu Ende ist.


----------



## A John (2 März 2005)

*Re: Stellungnahme von monatx*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind darauf bedacht dass alle geltenden Regeln und Gesetze von den Contentanbietern eingehalten werden.


Bedeutet dies, betrügerische Anbieter werden ab der x-ten Beschwerde vom System ausgeschlossen?



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> whausherr schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO kann das nur durch ein Opt- In- Verfahren via Briefpost geschehen.
Nix für ungut Herr Hausherr, aber Ihre Argumentation klingt ziemlich nebulös.
Ähnlich wie in der Politikertalkshow: "Wir haben, werden, müssen, können, wollen, sind dabei und überhaupt, alles wird gut..."

Gruß A. John


----------



## Plattenputzer (2 März 2005)

Und die Frage die Antidialer jetzt schon dreimal gestellt hat, wird von Herrn Hausherr tapfer ignoriert.
Das erweckt den Eindruck, dass  die Montax hier Marketingblabla loswerden will, nicht aber an einer ernsthaften Diskussion über die sich abzeichnenden Probleme mit dem neuen Abrechnungssystem interessiert ist. 
Widerlegen sie doch den entstandenen Eindruck, Herr Hausher, und beantworten sie endlich konkret die Frage:
Was muss man tun, wenn man keinesfalls, zu keinem Zeitpunkt, die Dienste ihres Hauses , d.h. easy billing,  in Anspruch nehmen will?

Ihr Argument, der "Kunde" müsste erst aktiv werden, um sich für ihr System frei zu schalten, müsse also nichts tun wenn er an ihrem Angeot nicht teilnehmen will, geht an der Frage vorbei, auch wenn sie es unetwegt wiederholen;
Die aktive, bewusste Willenserklärung des "Kunden" kann bei ihrem System genau so leicht per Schadprogramm in betrügerischer Absicht gefälscht bzw. generiert werden wie beim selbsteinwählenden Dialer schon zu oft geschehen. 

Ich erkläre hiermit, dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt Kunde bei ihnen werden will, und fordere sie hiermit auf, mich und meinen Internetzugang für ihr Abrechnungssystem zu sperren. 
D.W.


----------



## drboe (2 März 2005)

*Re: Stellungnahme von monatx*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte einige Tatsachen bei bill-it-easy zu bedenken. Niemand absolut niemand wird gezwungen bill-it-easy zu nutzen. Wenn ein Internet Anbieter bill-it-easy seinen Kunden anbietet so haben diese Kunden die Möglichkeit und nicht die Pflicht bill-it-easy zu nützen.


Es geht hier vor allem um das Mißbrauchspotential, welches Sie offenbar ignorieren wollen.



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Eines möchte ich aber nochmals betonen, dass kein User automatisch für bill-it-easy freigeschaltet ist oder ohne sein Wissen einen Kauf tätigen kann. Jeder Kunde muß zuerste erklären, dass er bill-it-easy nutzen will.


*Kleiner Realitätsabgleich in 7 Schritten*

*Schritt 1*: Anton Musterkunde entschließt sich das DSL  Angebot der PreiswertDSL GmbH anzunehmen. Er erhält einen Splitter, einen WLAN-fähigen DSL Router und eine  WLAN PCMCIA Karte.

*Schritt 2*: Anton Musterkunde schließt nach Anleitung Splitter und Router an. Dann baut er die WLAN Karte in sein Notebook ein. Ein Wizzard führt in durch die Software Konfiguration. Er erhält sofort Kontakt zu seinem Router. 

*Schritt 3*: Anton Musterkunde gibt die Zugangsdaten der PreiswertDSL GmbH in den Router ein. 10 Sekunden später ist Anton Musterkunde mit dem "Datenturbo" online. Flatrate natürlich; 24 Stunden Downloadspaß pur! Von bill-it-easy weiß Anton nichts

*Schritt 4*: Werner Wardriver ist wieder 'mal "on Tour". In der Demogasse, Ecke Breiter Weg entdeckt er ein neues WLAN. Natürlich ungeschützt! Anders als Anton kennt Werner bill-it-easy. 

*Schritt 5*: Werner Wardriver wählt sich über den WLAN Router von Anton ins Internet und ruft die Freischalteseite für bill-it-easy auf. Der Radius-Server des ISP erkennt Antons Nutzerdaten über die laufende Verbindung. Der Service wird freigeschaltet - für Anton, der von seinem Glück nichts weiß.

*Schritt 6*: Werner Wardriver wählt ein Angebot, das über bill-it-easy bezahlt werden kann. Er klickt einmal! Über den Schirm von Werner hüpfen nackte Mädels. - Schön!

*Schritt 7*: Anton Musterkunde erhält eine ungewöhnlich hohe Rechnung seines ISP. Darin diverse Leistungen  Dritter. Im Internet erkundigt er sich kurz danach: "kennt jemand bill-it-easy?"

Fiktion? Abwarten!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Maverick-INC (2 März 2005)

Meine Frage ist ganz einfach und simpel:

WIE MELDE ICH MICH BEI IHNEN AN?

- Gehe ich zum Laden meines ISP oder schreibe einen Brief und lasse es für mich freischalten?
- Gehe ich auf die Seite meines ISP logge mich ein und schalte es frei?
- Gehe ich auf Ihre Seite und melde mich an?
- Gehe ich auf die Seite eines Drittanbieters und drücke auf OK?


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Widerlegen sie doch den entstandenen Eindruck, Herr Hausher, und beantworten sie endlich konkret die Frage:
> Was muss man tun, wenn man keinesfalls, zu keinem Zeitpunkt, die Dienste ihres Hauses , d.h. easy billing,  in Anspruch nehmen will?
> 
> 
> ...



Es tut mir leid, dass sie meine Standpunkte nicht verstehen. Wenn sie bill-it-easy zu keiner Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wollen brauchen sie nichts zu tun - registrieren sie sich einfach nicht, genau so wie sie keine Kreditkarte kaufen. Daher kann ich sie auch nicht von der Nutzung sperren - sie sind nicht registriert- , genausowenig wie ihnen ein Kreditinstitut eine Kreditkarte nicht sperren kann, die sie nicht haben. 

Ich bitte erst über bill-it-easy zu urteilen, wenn sie es gesehen oder es getestet haben, was offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist. Bitte bleiben sie mit ihren Argumenten bei Tatsachen und nicht bei Vermutungen.

Mit freundlchen Grüßen
Wolfgang Hausherr


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bleiben sie mit ihren Argumenten bei Tatsachen und nicht bei Vermutungen.
> 
> Mit freundlchen Grüßen
> Wolfgang Hausherr


Auch du kannst nur vermuten, dass "easy billing" sicher ist. Ich vermute mal das Gegenteil. Die Zeit wird´s zeigen, Gott sei Dank vorerst nicht hier.

Übrigens handelt es sich hier um ein Diskussionsforum, da sind Vermutungen-insbesondere von Fachleuten- sicherlich erlaubt und auch erwünscht.


----------



## Antidialer (2 März 2005)

Dann beantworten sie doch bitte endlich meine Frage!

Wie muss ich mich bei ihrem System anmelden? Bei meinem Provider oder bei ihnen selbst? Per Post Ident oder auf ihrer Webseite? Wie können sie garantieren, das die Nutzung ihres Systems nicht versehentlich oder durch unbefugte Dritte ausgelöst werden kann? 

Solange sie auf diese klaren Fragen keine klare Antwort geben können (oder wollen) erwecken sie immer mehr den Eindruck, elementare Dinge verschleiern zu wollen!


----------



## A John (2 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte erst über bill-it-easy zu urteilen, wenn sie es gesehen oder es getestet haben, was offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist. Bitte bleiben sie mit ihren Argumenten bei Tatsachen und nicht bei Vermutungen.
> 
> Mit freundlchen Grüßen
> Wolfgang Hausherr


Es wäre hilfreich, wenn zumindest auf einige der präzisen Fragen ebenso präzise Antworten kämen.
Die hier geäußerten Vermutungen sind auf Grund aller bisherigen Erfahrungen jedenfalls weit näher an der Realität als Ihr nebulöses Geblubber.
Wenn Sie tatsächlich an einer ernsthaften Auseinandersetzung interessiert sind, steuern Sie zur Abwechslung doch bitte mal ein paar *verifizierbare Fakten* bei.
Bisher kam von Ihrer Seite lediglich Gebetsmühlengeklapper. Wie weiland klein Norbert: "Die Renten sind sicher". 
Sie haben bisher keine einzige der hier geäußerten Vermutungen glaubhaft entkräften können.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Plattenputzer (2 März 2005)

Vielleicht formuliere ich die Frage mal anders rum, um die Problematik dem Herrn Hausherr noch mehr zu verdeutlichen:

Gedankenexperiment:
Ein Internetuser, der nie bewußt eine Handlung begangen hat mit dem Ziel an Easy billing teilzunehmen bekommt plötzlich eine Rechnung zugestellt weil ein Schadprogramm, das sich heimlich illegal auf seinem Rechner installiert hat, wärend er im Internet unterwegs war, Daten an Easy billing gesendet hat, die so generiert sind dass sie sich von den Daten die ein User generieren würde, der sich wissendlich und mit vollem Willen bei Easy billing anmelden will, nicht unterscheiden lassen. 
Nach dem das Schadprogramm seinen Zeck (Schaden anzurichten) erfüllt hat, löscht es sich selbsttätig vom Rechner des Users.

Wie verfährt nun Easy billing, wenn der User der Rechnung widerspricht und als Begründung obigen Sachverhalt angibt?

Falls sie, Herr Hausherr nicht in der Lage sein sollten, diese Frage direkt zu beantworten, beraten sie sich doch bitte mit den Rechts- und Technikexperten ihres Hauses und geben dann Bescheid.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

*Noch mehr Fragen*

Um die Diskussion noch weiter anzuheizen:

In welcher Weise wird die Sicherheit und Verlässlichkeit der Logfiles bei den teilnehmenden Providern sichergestellt?
Bitte möglichst detailliert die getroffenen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen (Zertifizierungen der "Logfileserver", Innenrevisionen, Zertifizierungen aller Abläufe in den Unternehmen...)
Wie kann man im Reklamationsfall eine technische Prüfung ähnlich wie beim Telefon durchführen und wer kommt für die Kosten auf?

Kann garantiert werden, dass während einer Reklamationsbearbeitung die 
Eintreibung strittiger (Teil)forderungen ausgesetzt wird?

Welchem "Konsumentenschutzverband" wurde das System wann genau vorgeführt und wie lautet die exakte Stellungnahme desselben?

Was sagen Arbeiterkammer, VKI, RTR und eventuell die Finanzmarktaufsicht zu diesem Zahlungssystem?

Welche Kosten entstehen Anrufern eigentlich bei einem Anruf Ihrer Servicenummer? 0820 ist ja grundsätzlich frei tarifierbar und hat nur eine geregelte Tarifobergrenze von 20 ct pro Minute.

Wie lautet eigentlich die DVR-Nummer Ihres Unternehmens?

Sind Sie bereit mit Organisationen wie zB. www.ombudsmann.at ohne Vorbehalte zusammen zu arbeiten?


----------



## Counselor (2 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir leid, dass sie meine Standpunkte nicht verstehen. Wenn sie bill-it-easy zu keiner Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wollen brauchen sie nichts zu tun - registrieren sie sich einfach nicht, genau so wie sie keine Kreditkarte kaufen. Daher kann ich sie auch nicht von der Nutzung sperren - sie sind nicht registriert- , genausowenig wie ihnen ein Kreditinstitut eine Kreditkarte nicht sperren kann, die sie nicht haben.


Ich halte das Szenario von DRBOE für realistisch. Es wäre daher durchaus sinnvoll und sicher technisch machbar, Nutzer auf eigenen Wunsch zu blacklisten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2005)

Merken Sie was, Herr Hausherr? Sie sind hier nicht bei der  Wirtschaftskammer, sondern im richtigen Leben. Sie tanzen mit den Wölfen und spielen Schaf. Das ist für das Image Ihres Unternehmens wie dessen Unternehmung katastrophal... 
Auf Ihrer webseite steht "Auf unserem Portal finden sie auch andere Tests..." mit einem link zur "Teleteamwork". Das ist unseriös. Und es hat nichts mit billiteasy als IP-Payment zu tun. Das sieht mir aus wie Dialerlinks...


----------



## Maverick-INC (2 März 2005)

Können Sie uns nicht einfach mal ein Beispiel nennen wie man sich registriert? Ich meine, wenn Sie uns das erklären können, und es auch sicher ist, dann kann diese ganze Diskusion hier aufhören!

Wenn Sie sich aber weiterhin darum drücken, bestätigt sich unser Verdacht hier immer mehr! Und wenn Sie wirklich ein seriöses Unternehmen sind, dann geben Sie uns doch die Infos die wir wollen, dann gibt es auch keine negativen Beiträge mehr!!!

MfG.

€dit:



> Softlimits: Mit Hilfe des Softlimits können Sie auf einfache Weise ein Ausgabenlimit festlegen. Diese Möglichkeit garantiert Ihnen, dass Sie bei der nächsten Abrechung keine unangenehme Überraschung erleben.
> 
> Filter: Eine passwortgeschützte Filterfunktion ermöglicht es Ihnen, bestimmte Kaufinhalte herauszufiltern. Mit Hilfe dieser Filterfunktion können Sie den Kauf von Inhalten bestimmter Kategorien verhindern. Dies dient einerseits zum Schutz gegen den Missbrauch von Firmenanschlüssen wie auch dem Schutz von Minderjährigen.
> 
> Reports/Statistics: Diese Funktion dokumentiert ihre getätigten Transaktionen und ermöglicht Ihnen sich jederzeit einen Überblick über Ihre Geschäfte zu verschaffen.




Noch eine Frage, wenn Sie keine Daten von mir haben, wo kann ich dann meine Limits (Filter) einstellen. Sie wissen ja nicht das jetzt "ICH" auf der Seite bin und nicht "Jemand anderes", und Sie haben ja keine Daten wie Sie auf Ihrer Webpräsenz preis geben?
Oder wird das beim ISP eingestellt? 

Darüber wird kein Wort verloren, können Sie nicht einfach mal ein paar Screenshots posten?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2005)

Maverick-INC schrieb:
			
		

> dann gibt es auch keine negativen Beiträge mehr!!!



Die Beiträge/Postings sind nicht negativ , sondern kritisch und fragend. Wenn Fragen
 nicht beantwortet werden, sondern nur zweimal leere Worthülsen und Phrasen 
als Antwort kommen, ist die Reaktion vorhersehbar   

cp 

PS: ich will diesen Dienst nicht und ich will auch nicht jemandem hinterherlaufen 
müssen, um den Dienst nicht (ungewollt) "untergejubelt" zu bekommen 
Punkt.


----------



## Dino (2 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich will diesen Dienst nicht und ich will auch nicht jemandem hinterherlaufen müssen, um den Dienst nicht (ungewollt) "untergejubelt" zu bekommen Punkt.


Für mich ist DSL nicht nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit, sondern nicht zuletzt ist die bisherige Sicherheit vor Abzockerei ein maßgeblicher Aspekt. So, wie ich die bisherigen Infos beurteilen kann, sehe ich nach wie vor trotz aller Erläuterungen, die zu verstehen ich mich durchaus nicht widersetze, hinreichend Abzockpotenzial. OK, zugegeben, vielleicht nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge wohl nicht von bill-it-easy direkt, aber wenn ich sehe, wer sich da schon lautstark die Hände reibt und Zukunftspläne schmiedet, wird mir Angst und Bange.

Auf jeden Fall ist diese Angelegenheit für mich ein Grund, die Aussage eines Sachbearbeiters meines Providers, dass dieser ausdrücklich erklärt habe, dass bei Flatratenutzern keine IPs gespeichert werden, zu verifizieren. Sollte sich das bestätigen, werde ich bedeutend ruhiger schlafen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

*IP-Billing*

Als in Österreich lebender Dsl-Nutzer gibt es für mich leider nur eine Möglichkeit - meinem gegenwärtigen Provider (UTA) so schnell wie möglich zu kündigen und mich nach einem anderen umzusehen, der bei so etwas nicht mitmacht.
Bisher war ich ja zufrieden, aber das jetzt geht nicht in Ordnung.
Lieber einige Unannehmlichkeiten mit der Umstellung als dann ein schlimmes Erwachen - nach dem Blick auf die Rechnung ...


----------



## Antidialer (2 März 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie ich die bisherigen Infos beurteilen kann, sehe ich nach wie vor trotz aller Erläuterungen, die zu verstehen ich mich durchaus nicht widersetze, hinreichend Abzockpotenzial.



Mm, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe hier weder Infos noch Erläuterungen gefunden, nur kernige Marketingsprüche ohne Inhalt!

Solange nicht klar ist, wie und wo die Anmeldung zustande kommt und wie man sich bei Bedarf komplett vor diesem "Dienst" schützen kann, ist und bleibt es in meinen Augen nichts weiter als der Rettungsanker für Hartz 4 bedrohte Dialerdrücker und eine extreme Gefahr für jeden Internetnutzer. Um so mehr, wenn man sich die bisherigen Partner ansieht!


----------



## jupp11 (2 März 2005)

Ist eigentlich aufgefallen, das keiner  der hier "akkreditierten" Vertreter des Berliner Unternehmens,
 die doch sonst so wortreich um  Schönfarberei nicht  verlegen sind, sich bisher auch 
nur  einmal zum Thema geäußert hat? 

 Sie sind es doch, wegen deren "Aktivitäten" in der Vergangenheit  die Emotionen besonders hochkochen. 
Zu Unternehmen Vertrauen zu haben, deren Dialer   zu Hunderttausenden "gecancelt" wurden, 
hauptsächlich wegen deren "Dialermanagement" die Bestimmungen erneut verschärft worden sind.

Dass das nicht bekannt gewesen  sein soll , kann ich schlicht  nicht glauben, 
oder ist Austria so weit von Deutschland entfernt? 

Das sollte doch zu denken geben....

j.


----------



## dvill (2 März 2005)

Findet noch jemand den Newsletter 05 von 2005 mit den tollen Ankündigungen auf dem Firmenserver? Hier ist www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2005/kw05/+mainpean+%C3%B6sterreich+t%C3%A4tig&hl=de]der Google-Cache.[/url]

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2005)

Montax hat offenbar seine Hausaufgaben gemacht, was die Anbindung großer Dialerhelden angeht...
(ein paar Beiträge drunter ein Hinweis auf oben erwähnten Newsletter)

Übrigens hier ein sehr alter thread zum Thema  DSL-Dialer/billiteasy zu einem Zeitpunkt, als (falls das nicht Komödie ist) Mainpean noch nicht im Boot war. Zum Verständnis trotz Redundanz: Ein Österreicher war's, der mainpean und montax verheiratet hat. Es ist völlig unglaubwürdig, dass die Dimoco sich nicht auskennt im Dialergeschäft (sei es Mainpean oder Teleteamwork). Euer Finanzminister kann Euer Parlament - aber ihr nicht uns.


----------



## Wembley (2 März 2005)

*Re: Stellungnahme von monatx*



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte einige Tatsachen bei bill-it-easy zu bedenken. Niemand absolut niemand wird gezwungen bill-it-easy zu nutzen. Wenn ein Internet Anbieter bill-it-easy seinen Kunden anbietet so haben diese Kunden die Möglichkeit und nicht die Pflicht bill-it-easy zu nützen.



Wie bitte? Pflicht? Wer nicht mindestens drei Mal pro Monat mit "Bill it easy" einkauft, dem wird der Providervertrag gekündigt?    Genutzt wird der Dienst ja erst bei etwaiger Bezahlung. Ok, ist vielleicht eine Haarspalterei. Sie meinten wohl: Niemand kann "Bill it easy" ohne einmaliger Zustimmung der AGBs nutzen. 

Nur: Wie sieht dieses Fenster aus? Braucht es dafür nur *einen* Klick? So zumindest scheint es für UTA-Kunden zu sein. 



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel haben einige der zitierten Contentanbieter (TTW,...) auf ihren Webseiten eine Auswahl an Bezahlmethoden, darunter auch bill-it-easy. Warum erregt gerade bill-it-easy so die Gemüter, und nicht zu eines der anderen Bezahlverfahren, wie Kreditkarte, SMS, Bankeinzug,... Jeder hat die Wahl.



So wie z.B. die Dänen andere "Bezahlverfahren" einbauen, ist es verdammt schwer zu glauben, dass die ausgerechnet bei "Bill-it-easy" seriös agieren. Na und wie sieht es überhaupt mit den Preisangaben bei den Dänen aus, wenn über "Bill it easy" bezahlt werden soll? Ein Nichtkunde von "Bill-it-easy" kriegt da nichts zu Gesicht. 



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind darauf bedacht dass alle geltenden Regeln und Gesetze von den Contentanbietern eingehalten werden. Wir sind auch bemüht, dem User die optimale Transparenz beim Kauf zu geben und ihn gegen Mißbrauch zu schützen. Daher haben die ISPs vor dem Start von bill-it-easy eine Information an alle Kunden gesendet.



So. Jetzt machen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen. Wie sehen diese *Regeln* aus? Was versteht man bei Montax unter *optimaler Transparenz*? Konkretes bitte!! Sonst wird das Misstrauen nur noch größer.



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Weiters haben wir zusammen mit einem ISP bill-it-easy dem österreichischen Konsumentenschutzverband vorgeführen. Dies ist passiert und auf Grund dessen hat dieser ISP bill-it-easy gestartet.



Welchem Konsumentenschutzverband?? Ein Verein, der "Österreichischer Konsumentenschutzverband" heißt, gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Ok, wird ein anderer gewesen sein.  Nur welcher?

Habt ihr etwa denen folgende Powerpointpräsentation vorgeführt?


www.ocg.at/ueber-uns/arbeitskreise/e-m-payment/bill-it-easy.ppt

Waren da unter den Konsumentenschützern auch richtige Profis, die sich mit der Dialerproblematik auskannten, dabei?



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme nicht an, dass die von ihnen kritisierten Dialanbieter diese Vorgehensweise eingeschlagen haben oder freiwillig vor Markteinführung den Konsumentenschutzverband davon informieren.



Na ja, MP macht auch manchmal einen auf Glasnost.



			
				whausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch sind wir von montax interessiert berechtigte Bedenken und Einwände entgegenzunehmen, um daraus eine Verbesserung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Sicherheit und Akzeptanz zu erzielen. Ich bitte aber dabei bei Tatsachen zu bleiben und nicht auf Vermutungen aufzubauen.



Ok, an euren Taten werdet ihr gemessen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2005)

*Re: Stellungnahme von monatx*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Na und wie sieht es überhaupt mit den Preisangaben bei den Dänen aus, wenn über "Bill it easy" bezahlt werden soll? Ein Nichtkunde von "Bill-it-easy" kriegt da nichts zu Gesicht.


Doch! Vor dem Billiteasyfenster ohne Preisangabe gabs ein enetbilling-Fenster:
siehe Bilder in diesem Beitrag
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=94993#94993

Ob "49" eine Preisangabe ist? "49 Euro" scheint ja eine der üblichen Beträge für "dänische Rechnungen" zu sein (und die Dänen übrigens ein beliebtes linkziel NICHT NUR für billiteasy...)

Solange der Hausherr sich nicht dazu äußert, darf spekuliert werden...


			
				Herr Hausherr schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel haben einige der zitierten Contentanbieter (TTW,...) auf ihren Webseiten eine Auswahl an Bezahlmethoden, darunter auch bill-it-easy. Warum erregt gerade bill-it-easy so die Gemüter, und nicht zu eines der anderen Bezahlverfahren, wie Kreditkarte, SMS, Bankeinzug,... Jeder hat die Wahl.


schicken Sie mir bitte einen Beleglink, danke (PN)


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2005)

@ whausherr

Machen Sie jetzt den  Tonnos?

Der redete auch viel über Transparenz, Kundenzufriedenheit und Regelung von Problemfällen sowie eindeutigen Information in seinen Log-Files usw. Als er konkret werden sollte, taucht er ab. Wenn Sie alles seine Beiträge lesen, wissen Sie auch welcher Geschäftsführer eines Unternehmens sich dahinter verbirgt. Vielleicht verstehen Sie dann auch die Zweifel, die hier vorherrschen.


----------



## dvill (2 März 2005)

Informativ sind auch seine Beiträge im Usenet.

Wer genügend Zeit hat, findet reichlich Lesestoff über Zahlungsmittel und Moral.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Maverick-INC (3 März 2005)

Ich denke das es langsam an der Zeit ist die Medien einzuschalten und diese darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Genauso wie wir das große T überzeugen sollten, dass T-Pay im Prinzip ein ähnliches System ist und viel Sinnvoller ist! Ich habe es auch geschafft das große T davon zu überzeugen in unserer 1800 Einwohner Dorf in der Einöde DSL auszubauen, dann sollte das mit den richtigen Mitstreitern auch kein Problem sein!

Solange wir hier versuchen Herrn Hausherr auszuquetschen, machen die weiter. Die versuchen uns praktisch ruhig zu halten und schinden Zeit! Wenn das System wirklich so ist, wie wir denken, dann darf es garnicht erst eingeführt werden!!!

Deshalb Herr Hausherr, bitte ich Sie uns unsere Fragen zu beantworten! Vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht, denken wir ja falsch! Los, beantworten Sie unsere Fragen und reden nicht um den heissen Brei!

MfG.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2005)

Die Infos im OT sind lesenswert , sind durchaus "aT" = "am Thema" 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9446

cp


----------



## Eniac (3 März 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Solange nicht klar ist, wie und wo die Anmeldung zustande kommt und wie man sich bei Bedarf komplett vor diesem "Dienst" schützen kann, ist und bleibt es in meinen Augen nichts weiter als der Rettungsanker für Hartz 4 bedrohte Dialerdrücker und eine extreme Gefahr für jeden Internetnutzer.



Um ihren Kunden das höchst lästige und zeitintensive Anmelden zu dieser Zahlart zu ersparen werden die Benutzer des österreichischen Providers UTA offenbar äusserst kundenfreundlich schon mal per default freigeschaltet. 

Zitat aus dem Usenet:



> >> Heute bin ich herumgesurft, und plötzlich erscheint bei Anwahl einer
> >> völlig anderen Seite eine UTA-Seite "Bill it easy". [...] Aber die UTA hat
> >> mich offenbar dort angemeldet, ohne dass ich gefragt wurde.
> >
> ...



Also Zwangsverpflichtung mit optout und eben nicht das bewusste Anmelden für diesen Dienst. 

:abgelehnt: 

Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (3 März 2005)

In Österreich wird in diesem Thread auch schon kräftig darüber diskutiert. Herr Hausherr hat dorch auch schon seine Standartstellungnahme abgegeben. Das Fazit aus der bisherige Diskusion ist, dass die in Österreich auch noch nichts genaues wissen. Die Vermutungen und Empörungen herrschen vor. Die Aussagen der ISPs ist vage.

Zitat aus einem Posting:
 
_Wieso testen die deutschen das nicht an deren Volk.... 
Österreich hat wohl nicht genug sorgen... nun son mist an uns zu testen, normal müssten wir Geld bekommen fürs internet nutzen, da wir für jeden mist als Beta-tester hergenommen werden _
http://xdsl.at/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=28527


----------



## Antidialer (3 März 2005)

Tja, damit fügt sich dann das Puzzel immer weiter zusammen. Kein Wunder, das Montax hier nur Nebelkerzen wirft anstatt Handfeste Informationen zu posten. Jetzt wird auch immer deutlicher, warum die Dialerdrücker wegen des neuen "Zahlungs" - Systemes so aus dem Häuschen sind. Schließlich wussten die ja schon recht früh, wo es langgeht, Montax hatte wohl bei diversen Dialergrößen sogar persönlich vorgesprochen:

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=e5b9d81d0f5a42e95a5de25bbcbfc88b&threadid=1153

Damit dürfte wohl klar sein, das man die gleiche Linke Tour auch hier in Deutschland abziehen will. Ist ja auch logisch, nachdem sich die meisten jetzt gegen Dialer durch DSL oder andere Maßnahmen einigermaßen geschützt haben und sich wieder ins Internet trauen, passen sie jetzt nicht mehr so stark bei jedem Klick auf. Idiale Ausgangsposition für Dialerdrücker, um diesmal mit einem einzigen Mausclick abzuzocken. Die richtigen Leute sitzen ja schon mit im Boot!


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

Wobei zu bemerken ist, das auch Herr Hausmann mit Textbausteinen arbeitet. Derselbe Text dort:

http://xdsl.at/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=177348#177348

wie hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95640#95640

Sieht genauso aus, wie wir es von den bisherigen Firmen kennen.
Alles schönreden aber auf die Fragen und Probleme bloß nicht  eingehen. Aber was will man bei der  Firmenverstrickung auch erwarten  wie sie hier schon aufgezeigt wurden. So kann Dänen kein Vertrauen entgegengebracht werden.


----------



## stieglitz (3 März 2005)

Den selben Text habe ich vorhin noch in zwei anderen Foren gefunden, weiss aber nicht mehr in welchen. Chip.de? Ist auch egal.
Auf jeden Fall ist dieses Thema nun wohl das Topthema in unzähligen Foren und Blogs. 
Glückwunsch an Computerbetrug, fast überall ist dieser Thread verlinkt.
Nur unsere etablierte Online-Presse schreibt nichts dazu. 
Wie News irgendwo ganz vorne schon schrieb:
Das ist eben nur ein österreichisches Thema.
Für Montax ist es jedenfalls ein Marketing GAU!
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Nur unsere etablierte Online-Presse schreibt nichts dazu.


eine ( hoffentlich nicht alleinige) Ausnahme 

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw09/s16364.html


> IP-Payment: Drohen neue Betrugsmaschen im Internet?
> 
> Neues Bezahlsystem in Österreich ruft Kritiker auf den Plan
> 
> ...


hoffentlich bleibt das ein Alpenrepublikproblem, nicht dass ich denen das gönne, 
sie sind aber nun mal leider unfreiwillig  in die Rolle des Versuchskaninchens geraten 

cp


----------



## A John (3 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Für Montax ist es jedenfalls ein Marketing GAU!
> Gruß Stieglitz


... An dem der Herr Hausherr ganz erheblichen Anteil hat.
Durch sein dummdreistes Geschwafel und seine hartnäckige Weigerung auf konkrete Fragen konkrete Antworten zu geben, gibt er hinreichen Anlass zu übelsten Verdächtigungen.
Da er das offenbar billigend in Kauf nimmt, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Sache noch wesentlich brisanter ist, als befürchtet und Hausherr dies so lange wie möglich unter dem Teppich halten will.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2005)

http://www.intern.de/news/6497.html


> Auch was die Reichweite des Systems angeht, gibt es unterschiedliche Angaben. Laut montax sind Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz Zielmärkte, die man kurz- oder mittelfristig erreichen möchte. Die Telekom-Tochter T-Systems dagegen berichtet in einer Pressemitteilung vom 19. Januar, dass das Verfahren bereits jetzt in allen drei Ländern genutzt werden kann. Als Prognose für das Jahr 2007 rechnet man demnach mit bis dahin 1 Million erreichter Kunden.
> 
> Nach derart widersprüchlichen Angaben stellt sich der Eindruck ein, dass das österreichische Unternehmen alleine schon mit seinen Kommunikationsaufgaben überlastet ist. Und tatsächlich ist der Gegenstand der T-Systems Pressemitteilung, dass diese die montax-Aufgaben im Rahmen eines Outsourcing-Vertrages übernimmt. Ob diese Information allerdings geeignet ist, Bedenken gegenüber dem Verfahren auszuräumen?


http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=638607&firmaid=31564


> Frankfurt (ots) - T-Systems rechnet künftig Serviceleistungen für
> den österreichischen Internetdienstleister montax payment service mit
> deren Endkunden ab. Einen entsprechenden Outsourcing-Vertrag haben
> die Geschäftskunden-Tochter der Deutschen Telekom und der Anbieter
> ...


T-Systems betreibt das nur für östereichische Kunden, deutsche User bleiben  (hoffentlich) davon verschont 
http://www.winfuture.de/news,19169.html


> Damit das System funktioniert muss der Provider zunächst einer Teilnahme zustimmen.
> * Es bleibt also zu hoffen, daß die deutschen Provider dies im Interesse ihrer Kunden nicht tun.*


dem kann man nur zustimmen 

cp

PS: Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt´s sich  nicht mehr ungeniert....


----------



## stieglitz (3 März 2005)

Natürlich findet man inzwischen viele Presseartikel dazu. Den Artikel von Inet hatte ich schon vor ein paar Tagen hier gepostet.
Aber das sind eher nur Veröffentlichungen für na, sagen wir mal eher wenige "Spezialisten".
Mir fehlen die ganz Großen mit einer starken Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit, wie: Spiegel-Online, Focus, Stern etc., die auch immer breit Internetthemen behandeln.
Hab ichs bei Heise übersehen?


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> T-Systems betreibt das nur für östereichische Kunden, deutsche User bleiben  (hoffentlich) davon verschont ...



"Die Telekom-Tochter T-Systems dagegen berichtet in einer Pressemitteilung vom 19. Januar, dass das Verfahren bereits jetzt in allen drei Ländern genutzt werden kann..."
(http://www.webhits.de/deutsch/index.shtml?netnews.shtml)


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlen die ganz Großen mit einer starken Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit, wie: Spiegel-Online,
> Focus, Stern etc., die auch immer breit Internetthemen behandeln.
> Hab ichs bei Heise übersehen?


nein, nach Rücksprache mit einem Presseinsider steht das erst bei "Schadensfällen" auf der Tagesordnung 
Sprich,  es wird erst im Katastrophenfall darüber berichtet, Vorsorgeberichterstattung wird extrem klein geschrieben...


			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom-Tochter T-Systems dagegen berichtet in einer Pressemitteilung vom 19. Januar, dass das Verfahren bereits jetzt in allen drei Ländern genutzt werden kann..."
> (http://www.webhits.de/deutsch/index.shtml?netnews.shtml)


ja zum Donnerwetter, aber  eben nur für österreichische Kunden , wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (3 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> .....  es wird erst im Katastrophenfall darüber berichtet, .....
> 
> cp



da werden wir wohl nicht lange darauf warten müssen.
Der nächste Tsunami kommt bestimmt!


----------



## technofreak (3 März 2005)

grundsätzlich wird man sich schon mit dem Gedanken des "IP-Billings" vertraut  machen müssen 
http://www.trustcommerce.com/news.php
jenseits  des  großen Teichs  gibt es das bereits.  
und auch die "vorgelagerte" Insel kennt das bereits:
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nachrichten-2004-12/artikel-4144098.asp

Wenn,  dann aber mit entsprechenden (gesetzlichen)  Regelungen und Sicherheitsvorkehrungen
 und nicht als private Schnellschusslösung  aus der Hüfte, die Usern ungefragt und ungewollt
 aufs Auge gedrückt wird. 

tf

PS: Fragen, wie diese gesetzlichen Regelungen aussehen sollten, bitte ich an die entsprechenden
 Fachreferate von  RegTP und BSI zu richten.
Das würde eventuell deren Aufmerksamkeitspotential gegenüber diesen   innovativen Diensten steigern...


----------



## Antidialer (3 März 2005)

Grundsätzlich hat ja auch keiner etwas gegen diese Zahlungsart, nur erscheint sie mir schon technisch extrem unsicher und manipulierbar. Übrigens für beide Seiten. Wie sicher ist die Sache rechtlich? Was zählen die Logs der Contentanbieter? Wie lässt sich ein Vertragsabschluss überhaupt nachweisen? Fragen über Fragen! Klar, die Inkassobüros der Provider und Contentanbieter werden die Ausfälle schon minimieren, aber dennoch...

Ob sich überhaupt ein seriöser Anbieter auf dieses System einlässt?

Für mich persönlich zählt nur eins: Ich will es nicht und ich brauche es nicht. Sollte T Online das System ungefragt freischalten, ist das für mich der Grund für eine sofortige Kündigung und die Suche nach einem anderen Provider ohne IP Pay.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2005)

wenn das hier schon als negative Einstellung  aufgefaßt wird,  dann sollte "man" 
(wir wissen wer gemeint ist)  sich mal  die Postings   in diesem Forum zu Gemüte führen,
 fast ausnahmslos Entsetzen und massivste  Ablehnung:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=118016


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2005)

http://www.klamm.de/partner/unter_news.php?newsid=2465&l_id=5


> Somit könnte es in Zukunft egal sein, über welche Anschlussart man ins Internet geht. Ob ISDN, DSL oder der analoge Modemzugang. Jeder kann durch die IP-Adresse zur Kasse gebeten werden. Somit steht der lang gefürchtete „DSL-Dialer“ bereits in den Startlöchern.
> 
> *Kritiker befürchten nun einen ähnlichen Werdegang, wie zu den Anfangszeiten der Dialer: Viele tappen ungewollt in die Kostenfalle. Erst durch nachhaltige Veränderungen in den rechtlichen Bestimmungen wird die Gefahr der unerwünschten Abrechnung eingedämmt.*


Auch Satelliten,  Kabelzugang  oder Powerline, ob Linux , MacOs oder RTL-Internet-Blackbox 
 absolut niemand ist davon ausgenommen
 googeln nach "IP-Payment" oder "IP-Billing"(Seiten aus Deutschland)  liefert ebenfalls praktisch 
ausnahmslos ablehnende Stellungnahmen  und Kommentare

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

*Was machen die ISPs?*

Hallo,

auch ich bin der Meinung, daß diese Abrechnungsmethode in ihrer
jetzigen Form eine enorme Sprengkraft birgt, gegen die sich die bisherige Dialer-Problematik eher lau ausnimmt.

Nur eines verstehe ich dabei nicht: Warum haben sich die ISPs bisher (hier) noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet? Warum braucht es erst eine Gesetzesinitiative, die wohl kaum sofort greift? Als anständiger Provider bin ich doch daran interessiert, meinen Kunden Transparenz zu bieten, 
anstatt ihnen durch die Hintertür derartige Kuckuckseier ins Nest zu legen. Was hindert einen Provider daran, diese Zahlungsmethode und die dazugehörigen Sites einfach zu sperren, und mit diesem Plus an Sicherheit jetzt schon zu werben? Immerhin hat T-Online auch die Tatsache, daß Otto-Normal-User nicht dauernd die letzten Virenupdates 
haben will, mit seinem Virenschutz werbewirksam aufgegriffen.

Oder spekulieren die (alle?!) ISPs darauf, sich von dem seitens der Dialerdrücker noch zu backenden Kuchen ein ausreichend dickes Stück abzuschneiden?  :evil:


----------



## drboe (4 März 2005)

Hätte das System in DE denn überhaupt eine Chance vor Gericht zu bestehen? Ich bezweifle das erstmal. Für Bestellungen in Internet-Shops z. B. ist der Aufwand ja ungleich höher als bei diesem "einfach 'mal klicken System". Es gilt das Fernabsatzgesetz, selbst kleinste Fehler werden durch Wettbewerbs- und Verbrauchervereine abgemahnt. Wäre "billiteasy" so zulässig, so könnte ein Shopbetreiber auf die Idee kommen, das Inkasso künftig über den ISP durchzuführen. Ich kann mir derzeit einfach nicht vorstellen, dass man so erfolgreich die Normen für Fernabsatzgeschäfte  /-verträge unterlaufen können soll. Da spielt doch im Streitfall kein Richter mit.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (4 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte das System in DE denn überhaupt eine Chance vor Gericht zu bestehen? Ich bezweifle das erstmal. Für Bestellungen in Internet-Shops z. B. ist der Aufwand ja ungleich höher als bei diesem "einfach 'mal klicken System".


Aus dieser Ecke droht vermutlich kaum Gefahr.
Die droht aber definitiv aus dem Dialermilieu, das die neuen Hausaufgaben- und Malvorlagen- Scripte wohl schon auf der Festplatte hat.
Im Wissen, dass der Verbraucherschutz und die Öffentlichkeit dagegen Sturm laufen, werden sie das System so exzessiv wie möglich ausschlachten. Das Kalkül, Gesetzgeber und Justiz so lange an der Nase herumführen zu können, bis sich das Ganze fürstlich gerechnet hat, könnte durchaus aufgehen.


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Da spielt doch im Streitfall kein Richter mit.


Die Erfahrung lehrt leider etwas Anderes. (Siehe oben).
Ausserdem ist es nur eine relativ kleine Minderheit, die sich gegen Abzocke zur Wehr setzt. Das große Geld kommt von der laut DC "dummen" Masse.

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (4 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich ärgere mich ja auch, dass man bei Dialern Sondergesetze zum Schutz von Gaunern gemacht hat. Aber bei dem System "easy" via IP zu kassieren ist das m. E. hinfällig. Es gilt das Fernabsatzgesetz, Zustimmung zu AGB in jedem Einzelfall, expliziter Hinweis auf Rücktrittsrechte usw. , wie das derzeit bei Internet Shops schon gemacht wird.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Im Wissen, dass der Verbraucherschutz und die Öffentlichkeit dagegen Sturm laufen, werden sie das System so exzessiv wie möglich ausschlachten. Das Kalkül, Gesetzgeber und Justiz so lange an der Nase herumführen zu können, bis sich das Ganze fürstlich gerechnet hat, könnte durchaus aufgehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, auch ein Amtrichter kann feststellen, dass die Gesetze und Normen für Fernabsatz nicht eingehalten wurden, wenn "easy" gebillt wurde.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem ist es nur eine relativ kleine Minderheit, die sich gegen Abzocke zur Wehr setzt. Das große Geld kommt von der laut DC "dummen" Masse.


Schon klar. Aber das setzt einen uninformierten Verbraucher, ebenso uninformierte Gerichte und Gesetzeslücken im Bereich der Mehrwertdienste voraus. Zwar scheint am Nachschub noch kein Mangel zu herrschen, aber das Prozessrisiko ist m. E. heute schon höher als früher. Zudem ist ein "Sondergesetz IP-Billing" nicht sichtbar. Daher könnten die Investitionen schneller futsch sein, als mancher Dialer-Drücker denkt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reinhard (4 März 2005)

Heute abend habe ich eine mail an meinen Provider geschickt,  folgenden Inhalts:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

derzeit ist ein Abrechnungsmodell in Österreich in Erprobung, deren Möglichkeiten vielleicht auch demnächst in Deutschland eingesetzt werden könnte.

[Link auf diese Site, mit Zitat der Nachricht]

Meine Frage an Sie, als mein Internetprovider:
Sind Sie gewillt - falls auch solche Bezahlungsmodelle in Deutschland verfügbar sein sollten - diese zu unterstützen?
Könnten Sie sicher dafür sorgen, dass ich (der solche Dienste in keinster weise nutzen will) davon geschützt bin?

Ich weiss, dass Ihnen diese Anfrage vielleicht etwas übereilt oder übertrieben erscheinen mag.
Aber zu Beginn des Dialeraufkommens war dies wohl auch so. 
Ich habe diesbezüglich auch Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen, und nicht umsonst warnen auch Sie vor den Gefahren.

Ich danke Ihnen für eine baldige Antwort
und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen

Reinhard_

Mal schauen, was kommt...


----------



## sascha (4 März 2005)

Nett. Wenn das alle unsere 6000 Forenbesucher machen, die hier jeden Tag reingucken, dürfte der ein oder andere Provider langsam auf die Thematik aufmerksam werden...


----------



## A John (4 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Es gilt das Fernabsatzgesetz, Zustimmung zu AGB in jedem Einzelfall, expliziter Hinweis auf Rücktrittsrechte usw. , wie das derzeit bei Internet Shops schon gemacht wird.


Das Fernabsatzgesetz wurde 2001 wieder eingestampft. (War auch mal ein Hinweis hier im Forum).
Teile daraus wurden ins BGB übernommen, was davon aber noch Gültig ist weiß ich auch nicht.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem ist ein "Sondergesetz IP-Billing" nicht sichtbar. Daher könnten die Investitionen schneller futsch sein, als mancher Dialer-Drücker denkt.


Das Fehlen von klaren Gesetzen und Regeln ist einer der entscheidenden Vorteile für die Drücker. Ebenso die Trägheit der Behörden, mit der sie auf deren Tricks reagieren.

Die wirklich spannende Frage ist IMO, wie die Provider sich verhalten werden.
Mit einer klaren Aussage werden die mit Sicherheit so lange hinter dem Berg halten, bis sie genug Fakten haben um abschätzen zu können, ob das für sie ein lohnendes Geschäft wird.



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Nett. Wenn das alle unsere 6000 Forenbesucher machen, die hier jeden Tag reingucken, dürfte der ein oder andere Provider langsam auf die Thematik aufmerksam werden...


Ich bin sicher, dass die die Entwicklung sehr genau beobachten und im Hintergrund längst aktiv sind.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2005)

...und auch bei der RegTP ist man bereits sensiblisiert. Momentan besteht in der Tat (noch) keine Zuständigkeit und auch keine Regelung in der Sache - aber man legt wohl bereits nach!


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

@Reducal:
Weißt Du da genaueres (hinsichtlich der RegTP u. deren Planungen)?


----------



## Avor (5 März 2005)

> Die wirklich spannende Frage ist IMO, wie die Provider sich verhalten werden.
> Mit einer klaren Aussage werden die mit Sicherheit so lange hinter dem Berg halten, bis sie genug Fakten haben um abschätzen zu können, ob das für sie ein lohnendes Geschäft wird.



So ist es. Meine erste Anfrage bei AOL wurde schnell, aber mehr als  unbefriedigend beantwortet. Auf mein "Nachbohren" muß ich jedoch lange auf Antwort  warten. Wenn überhaupt.

Gruß Avor


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2005)

Der Newsletter von Mainpean,  der über das  neue Abrechnungsverfahren und die neue
  Geschäftsbeziehung in Austria  informierte, ist "aus dem Verkehr gezogen"...

Auch auf der HP von Montax findet sich kein Hinweis (mehr?)  auf eine  Geschäftsbeziehung

als Referenzkunden (Serviceprovider) von Montax  werden Tiscali, UTA, Telekom Austria/ONE  benannt

diese drei Betreiber :  Teleport, Chello,  Cybertown,  die im Newsletter genannt wurden 
sind nicht auf der Liste der Referenzkunden vertreten


----------



## A John (5 März 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Der Newsletter von Mainpean,  der über das  neue Abrechnungsverfahren und die neue
> Geschäftsbeziehung in Austria  informierte, ist "aus dem Verkehr gezogen"...
> 
> Auch auf der HP von Montax findet sich kein Hinweis (mehr?)  auf eine  Geschäftsbeziehung


*Interessanter Artikel dazu:*


> Bei der Mainpean GmbH handelt es sich lediglich um einen Vertragspartner von Montax, der „bill-it-easy“ künftig deutschen Contentlieferanten anbieten wird und der ohne Absprache mit den eigentlichen Serviceanbietern zunächst eine offensichtlich zweifelhafte Marketingstrategie wählte. Durch unsere Recherchen darauf aufmerksam geworden, haben die Serviceanbieter Mainpean mittlerweile dazu veranlasst, die fragwürdige Darstellung vom Netz zu nehmen und zu korrigieren


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da keiner gewusst haben will, was für ein Kuckucksei man sich mit diesem Partner ins Nest holt. 
So, wie sich der Herr Hausherr u.A. hier im Forum präsentiert hat gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass sich sein Geschäftsgebaren wesentlich von dem seines Partners unterscheidet.
Andernfalls würde er ihm den Laufpass geben, statt die Beziehung zu vertuschen.



> Abschließend können wir unseren deutschen Kollegen nur empfehlen, künftig genauer zu recherchieren – um Massenpanik zu vermeiden…


Lieber Herr Klaus-Eder: Besagtes Abrechnungsverfahren ist hier sicher im selben Maße willkommen, wie Ihre Empfehlungen. Solange beides in Österreich bleibt, sind wir vollauf zufrieden.
Und was hiesige Recherchen anbelangt, da lassen wir uns nicht von sinnbefreitem Marketinggefasel blenden, sondern bringen ein grüttelt Maß an Erfahrung und wohl berechtigtem Misstrauen ein.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2005)

wie weit es mit dem Realitätssinn dieses Herrn  ist , läßt sich in diesem Artikel ablesen 
Zukunftsgefasel ala "Schöne neue heile  Welt" 

 
Die Welt im Jahr 2010

cp


----------



## dvill (5 März 2005)

Das liest sich so wie eine Klatsche erster Klasse für die Schreiber solcher Newsletter, weil die dortigen Darstellungen nicht der Realität entsprechen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (5 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faktisch lebt das Gesetz nach der Integration ins BGB  weiter. Ich finde es zwar kurios, dass man danach auf das Wiederrufsrecht hinweisen muss (fehlt nur noch GG, BGB, StGB, das Baurecht, die StVO, die Erklärung der Menschenrechte ...) aber es ist insgesamt OK, dass die Rechte der Verbraucher durch das Gesetz geschützt werden.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja doch. Aber für IP Billing gilt das m. E. nicht ein bischen. Vielmehr greifen für den Bezug der "Leistungen" m. E. eindeutig sämtliche Regeln des Fernsabsatzes. Ich habe nie verstanden, warum man für angebliche Mehrwertdienste den Verbraucherschutz ausgehebelt hat. Bzw. wird das natürlich verständlich, wenn man sich Deine Sicht zu eigen macht  Aber nur dadurch wurde das Dialerdrücken mit sämtlichen Erscheinungsformen so überaus attraktiv.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das liest sich so wie eine Klatsche erster Klasse für die Schreiber solcher Newsletter, weil die dortigen Darstellungen nicht der Realität entsprechen.


unter anderem werden drei Provider "vereinnahmt",  die an dem "System" nicht teilnehmen 


> Zurzeit sind an dem System in Österreich folgende DSL-Provider angeschlossen:
> * Telekom Austria/ONE
> * Tiscali/Nextra
> * UTA
> ...


die letzten drei erscheinen nicht auf der HP von Montax  als Vertragspartner 


> Endkunden in Österreich, die durch die jüngst eingeführte Gesetzeslage nur erschwerten Zugang
> zu Ihrem Memberbereich haben, werden künftig auf sehr bequemen Weg Ihren Memberbereich aufsuchen können.


Fragt sich, wem da was erschwert werden soll.  Wer unbedingt will,  kann das (sich)  ja durch einmaliges
 Freischalten (Opt-In) die "teure" Welt des Internets erschliessen (lassen) 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2005)

Herr Ha-Ha-Hausherr, erinnern Sie sich?


			
				eurowebtainment 2004 schrieb:
			
		

> A Lifestyle GmbH, D-Mönchengladbach  WOI*R*
> (...)
> AVN Online Maganzine, CA Chatsworth  KLE*J*
> aximus AG, CH Zürich  BSCH*K*
> ...



Es gibt sogar nopch eine längere Liste, zusätzlich mit


> T-Com, D-Berlin,
> Aconti.netService AG, Schweiz
> Afendis AG, D-München
> AMTS Telefon und Marketing Services GmbH, A-Wien
> ...


Quelle: Die Seite Ihres Landsmannes WT aus Wien, Los Angeles, Las Vegas 
Sie waren sogar Sponsor.


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> "eurowebtainment 2004"
> 
> 
> Wehrm*Ach*


Ist schon interessant, wer sich dort so alles tummelt. Steht dieser Name nicht für ein hochrangiges Mitglied der Rechtsabteilung bei der T-Com in Bonn, i. S. Mehrwertnummern (früher auch mal bei der FST)?


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

> ‘Auto-diallers – the WayForward or Threat’ Mr Achim W*


Eine Reizfigur für mich, der Kerl...


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> der Kerl...


Und was meinst Du, wo hier das Problem liegt? Bitte per PN!


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2005)

**ACH**

T-Com *Ach* ist in seiner Freizeit immer noch Vorstandsmitglied  bei  der FST. 
Wenn  ein Verbraucher sich bei der T-Com  wg. einem Dialer  beschwert, lässt T-Com *Ach*
diesen Dialer an neutraler Stelle FST.ev  überprüfen. Dort ist dann  FST *Ach* zuständig. :lol: 
Nichts gegen freiwillige Vereinsarbeit.


----------



## dvill (6 März 2005)

Der Mann hat jedenfalls Erfahrung mit dem Thema und zählte im April 2000 insgesamt 258 Dialer. Zu der Zeit gab es noch die tolle Firma Aquadrat.

Und die Beschwerden nahmen im März 2000 auch schon zu.

Dietmar Vill

PS: Informationen über Marketingaktivitäten aus der Frühzeit der Dialer finden sich im Usenet.

PS2: Die genannte Firma hatte neben der Billinglösung auch einen Mailclient im Programm, mit dem man personalisierte Massen-E-mails versenden konnte. Wie hängt das denn zusammen?


----------



## Wembley (6 März 2005)

Sodala!

Jetzt ist Wochenende und es tut sich naturgemäß nicht viel.

Mal schauen wie es weitergeht. Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:

1) Herr Hausherr hat den ersten Schock verdaut und startet ab nächster Woche eine gewaltige Informationsoffensive, die alle Kritiker von seinem System überzeugt.

2) Besagter Herr versucht die Kritiker mit Standardfloskeln (a la "Es wird ja auch nicht die Zentralbank für die Ausgabe von Bargeld verurteilt"), Crosspostings in diversen Foren und der Hilfe von Brillen (Farbe rosarot) tragenden Journalisten ruhig zu stellen. Das wird ihm allerdings nix nützen.

3) Er schmollt und wartet, bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist und versucht, diese Probleme auszusitzen. Das wird ihm erst recht nichts nützen.

Tja, lieber Herr Hausherr: it's your turn.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2005)

Dass man durch ein so aktuelles Thema an ein so altes Thema erinnert wird und fürs Archiv so schöne links kriegt wie das hier... Danke, dvill 
oder  der ist ja nett


----------



## dvill (6 März 2005)

Das Beispiel der Dialer nach den vorgenannten Quellen zeigt, wie es mit Zahlungssystemen im Internet laufen kann.

Seit 5 Jahren sind Dialer im Umlauf, seit 5 Jahren ist das Missbrauchspotential bekannt, seit 5 Jahren wird über fragwürdige Angebote diskutiert, seit 5 Jahren wird über anonyme Geschäftemacher in der Presse berichtet, aber die Geschäfte laufen gut, bis das Potential ausgeschöpft ist.

Der Lebenszyklus des Dialers liegt bei 5 Jahren. Nun zieht die Anbieter-Karawane weiter. Noch suchen sie aber nach einer neuen Oase ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Dino (6 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nun zieht die Anbieter-Karawane weiter...


...und hinterlassen verbrannte Erde.


----------



## konstantin (8 März 2005)

*IP-Adresse*

So, wie ich das verstanden habe, funktioniert die Abrechnung über die eigene IP-Adresse. Aber es gibt es doch viele Leute, die das Übertragen ihrer IP-Adresse unterdrücken können. Ob das legal ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke, dass das so ist, wie die Unterdrückung der Rufnummernübermittlung beim Telefonieren. Jedenfalls könnte bei der Unterdrückung oder Anonymisierung der IP-Adresse doch keine Abrechnung erfolgen. Ist das richtig?

Konstantin


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2005)

Man kann die Übermittlung der IP-Adresse nicht "unterdrücken". Ohne IP-Adresse gibts keine Daten. Man kann höchstens versuchen, die eigene IP zu verschleiern.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Warum fragst Du nicht den Chef persönlich?
Der Marketingleiter Wolfgang Hausherr postet hier im Forum und ist hier zu finden:
http://www.montax.com/unternehmen.php?archiv=14&id=38&lan=d

oder hier
w*w.openbc.com/hp/Wo***_H***
(rosarot ist die Brille nicht, ... kuck sich einer die Kontakte an... und mit denen turteln die Dänen???)


----------



## Wembley (9 März 2005)

Der Herr Hausherr hat auf seiner "Bill-it-easy"-Seite neue Referenzkunden.

Eine hier sicher nicht ganz unbekannte Firma namens Opt****** aus Berlin mit Routenplaner- und Hentoonseiten.

Preis PbC: 2,17 Euro pro Minute für österreichische Kunden. "Bill-it-easy"-Preise bekommt ein Nichtkunde von "Bill-it-easy" nicht zu sehen. Wäre interessant zu wissen.

Man sieht: Herrn Hausherrs Charmeoffensive läuft auf vollen Touren.


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

@konstantin

dann kannst du aber auch nicht den Dienst nutzen (OK- bei diesen Abzockseiten wirst du das eh nicht wollen), allerdings wird durch diese Schein-Anonymizer deine Surfgeschwindigkeit extrem lahm


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2005)

Herr Hausherr bat mich, folgende Infos zu veröffentlichen, was ich hiermit gerne tue:


			
				W. Hausherr schrieb:
			
		

> bill-it-easy kann niemand der sich nicht selbst freischaltet nutzen. Eine Registrierung mit Name und Anschrift sowie Bankdaten ist bei
> bill-iot-easy desshalb nicht erfordlerlich, weil diese Daten bereits bei Internetanbieter vorliegen. Die Freischalteung passiert bei den ISP
> in verschiedenen Formen. Ein Anbieter verlangt z.B. in einem passwortgeschützten Bereich (Benutzername und Passwort für diesen Bereich kennt
> nur der Anschlußinhaber, der jedenfalls über 18 Jahre sein muß). In diesem Bereich wird über bill-it-easy informiert und es könen auch Filter
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2005)

Also nicht ein unseriöses Zahlungsmittel mit unseriösen Partnern, sondern eher ein eher seriöses Zahlungsmittel mit ein paar etwas unseriösen Partnern? Danke, Herr Hausherr, für die Infos. Mein Vertrauen gewinnen Sie damit allerdings nicht. Als Verbrauchertipp bleibe ich persönlich also bei: Finger weg!
Nur meine Meinung als Verbraucher.


----------



## Wembley (16 März 2005)

Schaut aus, wie eine gerade schnell hingerotzte Stellungnahme, die einiges noch offen lässt:

1) Bei UTA scheint es relativ schnell zu gehen, Kunde von "Bill-it-easy" zu werden. Da ist aber noch einiges in Erfahrung zu bringen. DAS war aber NICHT der Hauptkritikpunkt.

2) Es geht ja vor allem darum, wie sicher und seriös "Bill it easy" in weiterer Folge (also wenn man schon angemeldet ist) bezeichnet werden kann.

*Wolfgang Hausherr schreibt:*


> bill-it-easy bietet die Möglichkeit jede Transaktion mit Passwort zu bestätigen



*Bietet die Möglichkeit???* Was soll das denn jetzt heißen? Nix mehr mit "Ein Klick" und so? Oder bleibt die ach so "komfortable Möglichkeit" trotzdem bestehen? Für alle oder nur der es will? Oder bestimmt das der Provider und der Kunde muss das fressen, was er vorgesetzt kriegt? Da gibt es mehr Fragen als Antworten.

Die Verwirrung wird nur noch größer.....

Ach ja.. Die Frage mit den "seriösen Partnern" (von "Danish Dynamite" abwärts) ist noch völlig offen und wurde überhaupt nicht angesprochen...


----------



## Wembley (17 März 2005)

Noch einmal die Stellungnahme von Herrn Hausherr Revue passierend, bekomme ich den Eindruck, Herr Hausherr versuchte hier, den Lesern alte Hüte zu verkaufen. Denn gegenüber der Stellungnahme vom 1. März 2005 (siehe http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050301_01.php) erzählt er eigentlich nichts Neues.

Was er hier als "Sicherheitsfeature" anbietet, sind nichts anderes als die Möglichkeiten Punkt 2 und 3 (Teilintegration bzw. Abrechnung über den Mobilbetreiber) "Bill-it-easy" zu nutzen. Im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik steht allerdings Punkt 1 (Vollintegration mit "Ein Klick" und der Problematik der "automatischen Weiterleitungen"). Diese Möglichkeit existiert wohl weiterhin.

Herr Hausherr, so wird es wohl nichts mit Ihrer "Entlastungsoffensive". Im Gegenteil......


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2005)

*Vorauseilende Verurteilung*

Interessantes Forum ..... alle Beiträge der Froumsmitglieder sind mehr oder minder unverholhene Vorbe (ver-) urteilung. Das system selbst scheint absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit, setzt ein ganz klein wenig Eigenverantwortung der Menschen voraus und hat offenbar keinerlei Anlass zu Beschwerden gegeben. 

Die Forumsmasstsäbe auf andere Lebensbereiche angewandt verböte z.B. den Verkauf spitzer Küchenmesser da im Einzeöfall damit eine Körperverletzung stattfinden könnte, das Grösserwerden männlicher Kinder da ihr sich entwickelndes Glied durchaus die Befürchtung zukünftiger Vergewaltigungen birgt, die Abschaffung von Geld, da sich damit ungesetzliche oder gar Verbraucherunfreundliche Taten finanzieren liessen.

M[edit) M[edit]
Oyjoyjoy - peinlich, peinlich

_persönliche Daten gelöscht  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
peinlich ist vor allem, wenn ein angeblicher Dr. M. 
 noch nicht mal in der Lage ist die Nutzungsbestimmungen
 zu lesen und zu beachten  
modaction _


----------



## sascha (19 März 2005)

> alle Beiträge der Froumsmitglieder sind mehr oder minder unverholhene Vorbe (ver-) urteilung.



Das Problem dürfte eher sein, dass viele konkrete Fragen aus dem Forum nicht beantwortet, und die Befürchtungen nicht entkräftet wurden - obwohl die Verantwortlichen dieses Zahlungssystems dazu über Wochen hinweg die Gelegenheit dazu hatten. Insofern sind nicht diese Befürchtungen, sondern eher die etwas verunglückte Ableitung auf andere Lebensbereiche "peinlich, peinlich"....


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2005)

Die mindestens 7 Rechtschreibfehler des angeblichen Herrn Dr. sind zusätzlich peinlich


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die mindestens 7 Rechtschreibfehler des angeblichen Herrn Dr. sind zusätzlich peinlich


immerhin  kennt er den Konjunktiv von verbieten = verböte , alle Achtung.. 
überdies  könnte man  bei den Beispielen
 schon ins Grübeln kommen 
Küchenmesser = verborgene  Mordphantasien? ( von Körperverletzung bis zur Tötung
 ist ja u.U nur ein kleiner Schritt) 


> ihr sich entwickelndes Glied


 verborgene Päderastenphantasien?


----------



## tuxedo (19 März 2005)

> (...)Das system selbst scheint absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit(...)



Auf der Höhe der Zeit sollte das System auch für den Verbraucherschutz sein - nicht nur in technischer Hinsicht. Und da gibt es eindeutig Klärungsbedarf. Aber auf unsere Fragen erhalten wir ja wenn überhaupt nur schwammige Antworten. Für ein angeblich so seriöses System kann das auch als ziemlich peinlich aufgefasst werden.

Konkret hier zum wieder und wieder wiederholten Male die Frage(n):
Kann ich bei diesem System durch bloses Surfen auf die "falsche" Seite in die Kostenfalle geraten? Oder muss ich mich vorher explizit durch einen nicht zu automatisierenden Vorgang irgendwo anmelden, z.B. meinem Provider mitteilen, dass ich dieses Zahlungssystem nutzen möchte? 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (19 März 2005)

*Re: Vorauseilende Verurteilung*



			
				Dr. M[edit schrieb:
			
		

> ]Interessantes Forum ..... alle Beiträge der Froumsmitglieder sind mehr oder minder unverholhene Vorbe (ver-) urteilung. [...einige Pöbeleien erspart...]


Das ist ein interessantes Marketingkonzept, im renommiertesten Verbraucherforum in Deutschland mit diversen Pöbeleien aufzuwarten.

Das war entweder ein Oberschlauer von der Konkurrenz oder ein Fan, der beim dänischen Intelligenztest vermutlich die Eingangsfrage nicht schaffen wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (19 März 2005)

Ich selbst schrieb:


> Kann ich bei diesem System durch bloses Surfen auf die "falsche" Seite in die Kostenfalle geraten? Oder muss ich mich vorher explizit durch einen nicht zu automatisierenden Vorgang irgendwo anmelden, z.B. meinem Provider mitteilen, dass ich dieses Zahlungssystem nutzen möchte?



Das Fact-Sheet bei Montax liefert eigentlich die Antwort:
http://www.montax.com/download.php?archiv=48&id=103&lan=d



> bill-it-easy für Endkunden:
> Keine Registrierung: der Endkunde braucht sich nicht extra für bill-it-easy anzumelden - falls sein Service Provider bill-it-easy unterstützt, kann mit der Verwendung sofort begonnen werden



:-(

Gruß
Raxx


----------



## Wembley (20 März 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fact-Sheet bei Montax liefert eigentlich die Antwort:
> http://www.montax.com/download.php?archiv=48&id=103&lan=d
> 
> 
> ...



Und da wundert sich der Herr Hausherr noch, wenn Verbraucherschutzseiten aufheulen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist der Webmaster schuld, weil er sich schwer tut, Sätze richtig zu formulieren.  

In der Tat scheint UTA seine User für den Dienst automatisch freizuschalten. Allerdings dürfte es (noch?) einen Unterschied geben, ob man "Bill-it-easy" zum ersten Mal benützt oder schon "echter" Kunde ist,  wie der Herr Hausherr es immer wieder behauptet. Schließlich betont er immer wieder, dass *niemand* seinen Dienst in Anspruch nehmen *muss*. Zumindest auf Seiten, die sein System kritisch betrachten, hebt er diese Tatsache als positivste Eigenschaft von "Bill-it-easy" hervor. 

So in der Art: Das Beste an unserem Produkt ist: Niemand muss es verwenden.

Tolle PR-Strategie


----------



## telefonmann (23 März 2005)

Habe vor ca. 1 Woche einmal bei meinem Internet-by-Call-Anbieter  angefragt, ob er die IP-Bezahlung einführen will und was ich machen muß, daß ich den Service auf keinen Fall nutzen kann. Bisher keine Antwort.

Dann habe ich (wg. einem anderen Problem) noch mit dem T-Com-Kundenservice telefoniert, dort sagte mir eine (wirklich) freundliche Dame, daß sie "gerade dabei sind, die IP-Abrechnung zu überprüfen", es "aber noch Probleme gibt", möglicherweise "kommt sie auch gar nicht".

Irgendwie werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, daß die Telekom-Dienstleister potentiell mit Anbietern wie montax & Co. kokettieren, solange für sie dabei Gewinn rausspringt. Der Kunden"service" gerät dabei zur Farce, reagiert wird erst, wenn der Kunde seine Rechte gerichtlich einklagt und eine gewisse Chance besteht, daß er auch Recht bekommt.

Traurig :-(


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2005)

...naja, soweit ist es in D ja noch nicht. Woher bzw. welche Informationen die freundliche Dame hat ist aus meiner Sicht eh nicht nachvollziehbar, da das Thema derzeit in einer Etage der T-Com bearbeitet wird, aus der es keine Meldungen an die Öffentlichkeit gibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2005)

laut eigener Einschätzung sieht Montax die Übertragung des Modell Ö auf D  in weiter Ferne ...

cp


----------



## Wembley (23 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> laut eigener Einschätzung sieht Montax die Übertragung des Modell Ö auf D  in weiter Ferne ...
> 
> cp



Beziehst du dich dabei auf eine Aussage von H. A.? Wenn ja, dann wurde das meiner Erinnerung nach mit der "Providerstruktur" in Deutschland begründet. Nur so sehr unterscheidet sie sich von der in Österreich auch nicht. 
Das interpretiere ich zwischen den Zeilen lesend so: Wenn das die großen Provider in D wollen, dann machen sie es selber. Oder was ähnliches halt. Was Montax kann, können andere auch. Hat den Vorteil, dass es nicht so viele Mitverdiener gibt.

Ein Beispiel aus Ö : Provider - Montax - MP - Projektbetreiber - ev. Webmaster

Im Idealfall: Provider - Projektbetreiber (falls man die Projekte nicht auch selber macht)

Weiterer Vorteil: Man hat einen besseren Überblick über die Angebote, für deren Bezahlung man zuständig ist oder anders gesagt, den Geldeintreiber spielen muss. Denn wenn ich dran denke, was Montax so an "Vertragspartnern" anschleppt, dürfte den großen Providern letztere von mir skizzierte Möglichkeit erst recht besser gefallen.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Im Idealfall: Provider - Projektbetreiber (falls man die Projekte nicht auch selber macht)


Genau das macht ja die T-Com schon seit geraumer mit T-Online Vision, allerdings nicht mit Klickiklicki... 
das ist aber auch genau der Grund, warum diese Form für die bekannten Mehrwertanbieter  
uninteressant sind, da sie den User "überfordern"..

in der Form habe ich nicht grundsätzlich etwas dagegen , wenn es 
a) expliziter (Einzel)Anmeldung bedarf 
b) keine mehr oder minder überflüssigen Zwischenhändler eingeschaltet sind 

cp

PS: sollte der DTAG einfallen, das Ö-Modell zu übernehmen , hat sie mindestens einen Kunden weniger


----------



## Antidialer (23 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> laut eigener Einschätzung sieht Montax die Übertragung des Modell Ö auf D  in weiter Ferne ...
> 
> cp



Dann hoffe ich mal das beste!

Vielleicht sind hier in Deutschland auch die Provider etwas vernünftiger. 

Schon mit den normalen Mehrbetrugsnummern hatten die Provider genügend Probleme und schlechte Presse, die sie zum Teil gar nicht zu vertreten hatten. Denkbar, das man sich in den Vorstandsetagen der großen Provider langsam zu schade dafür ist, für irgendwelche undurchsichtigen Geschäftemacher die Kastanien aus dem Feuer zu holen. 

Zumal es in meinen Augen keinen wirklichen Bedarf an einem derartigem System gibt. Brauchbarere und sicherere Alternativen gibt es genug.


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Denkbar, das man sich in den Vorstandsetagen der großen Provider langsam zu schade dafür ist...


Wohl kaum! Dort geht es einzig und allein um die Margen und die Umatzsteigerungen. In welche Richtung eine Produktpolitik laufen soll, wird aus untergeordneten Ebenen analysiert und nach oben empfohlen. Dort prallen dann verkaufsorientierte, wirtschaftliche Überlegungen auf die Bedenken - die Vor- und Nachteile abzuwägen ist erst am Ende des Entscheidungsprozesses die Aufgabe einer Führungsebene.
Wichtiger als Spekualtionen an sich dürfte die Tatsache sein, dass man sich bei deutschen Telkos bereits Gedanken über das neue Phänomen macht und hier (anders als bei der Dialerproblematik) versucht, bereits im Vorfeld für die notwendige Regulierung/Gesetzgebung zu sorgen.


----------



## Antidialer (23 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl kaum! Dort geht es einzig und allein um die Margen und die Umatzsteigerungen. In welche Richtung eine Produktpolitik laufen soll, wird aus untergeordneten Ebenen analysiert und nach oben empfohlen. Dort prallen dann verkaufsorientierte, wirtschaftliche Überlegungen auf die Bedenken - die Vor- und Nachteile abzuwägen ist erst am Ende des Entscheidungsprozesses die Aufgabe einer Führungsebene.



Mag vielleicht nicht für alle Firmen zutreffen, aber einigen scheint ihr Ruf doch mehr Wert zu sein als etwas gesteigerter Umsatz. Die Firma Hansanet zb hatte sich nach dem Ärger mit dem 300 Euro Dialer dazu entschieden, auf den Betrieb eigener Mehrwertnummern komplett zu verzichten.


----------



## A John (23 März 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sind hier in Deutschland auch die Provider etwas vernünftiger. [...] Denkbar, das man sich in den Vorstandsetagen der großen Provider langsam zu schade dafür ist, für irgendwelche undurchsichtigen Geschäftemacher die Kastanien aus dem Feuer zu holen.


Nach allen bisherigen Erfahrungen kann man darauf nicht hoffen.
Von den "Großen" hat IMO keiner einen wirklich guten Ruf und wenn der erst ruiniert ist, kassiert es sich bekanntlich ungeniert.
Ganz besonders beim Marktführer sind Kundenschutz und -Betreuung nur Werbefloskeln der Marketingabteilung.
Bei den "Kleinen" sieht das aber mitunter anders aus, die können sich durch Service profilireren.



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal es in meinen Augen keinen wirklichen Bedarf an einem derartigem System gibt. Brauchbarere und sicherere Alternativen gibt es genug.


Da wird knallhart analysiert und kalkuliert, was unterm Strich dabei übrig bleibt.
Wenn da ein Plus zu erwarten ist, spielen Kundenbelange keine Rolle mehr.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger als Spekualtionen an sich dürfte die Tatsache sein, dass man sich bei deutschen Telkos bereits Gedanken über das neue Phänomen macht und hier (anders als bei der Dialerproblematik) versucht, bereits im Vorfeld für die notwendige Regulierung/Gesetzgebung zu sorgen.


Ich habe aber seit Beginn der Dialerproblematik nicht den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die Telkos insbesondere der Rosa Riese 
irgendeinen (merklichen) Anteil an der Verbesserung der Stellung der Verbraucher gehabt hätten.
Im Gegenteil man hat mit stoischer Ruhe bzw penetranter und ignoranter Sturheit 
(und heimlichem Wohlwollen) dem Treiben  zugeschaut  und nur bei den Betroffenen, 
 die sich massiv gewehrt haben, widerwillig nachgegeben. Du  selber hast hier Dutzende Male das 
Wort "Forderungsmanagement" als drohendes Damoklesschwert über dem Haupt 
der Betroffenen beschworen: Geändert wurde das in  zwei mühseligen Anläufen politisch 
und wird jetzt von der RegTP umgesetzt. Wo da ein tätiger Anteil der Telkos liegen soll, der Hoffnung
 auf bessere Einsicht bei dieser Zahlungsmethode  geben soll, entzieht sich mir völlig .

cp


----------



## sascha (23 März 2005)

> dass die Telkos insbesondere der Rosa Riese
> irgendeinen (merklichen) Anteil an der Verbesserung der Stellung der Verbraucher gehabt hätten.



Ich denke, aktiv wird man vor allem dann, wenn man nur Ärger, aber keine Gewinne einfährt. Beispiel Auslands-Dialer...


----------



## Counselor (23 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, aktiv wird man vor allem dann, wenn man nur Ärger, aber keine Gewinne einfährt. Beispiel Auslands-Dialer...


Könnte das eine Anspielung auf Talkline sein?


----------



## drboe (23 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> ]Ganz besonders beim Marktführer sind Kundenschutz und -Betreuung nur Werbefloskeln der Marketingabteilung.
> Bei den "Kleinen" sieht das aber mitunter anders aus, die können sich durch Service profilireren.


Beides ist doch eine Geldfrage. Angesichts des harten Wettbewerbs und geringer Margen halte ich diese Aussage daher für ziemlich gewagt. Die günstigeren Konditionen, auf die der typische Schnäppchenjäger in D schon abfährt, wenn er unter teils exotischen Bedingungen pro Monat weniger als 5 EUR spart, werden auch von den kleinen Anbietern vor allem auf Kosten des Service ermöglicht. Natürlich sind die Chancen es besser zu machen grundsätzlich da. Aber dann müßten die Verbraucher auch bereit sein für den Service zu zahlen. Und das sind sie m. E. derzeit mehrheitlich nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (23 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger als Spekualtionen an sich dürfte die Tatsache sein, dass man sich bei deutschen Telkos bereits Gedanken über das neue Phänomen macht und hier (anders als bei der Dialerproblematik) versucht, bereits im Vorfeld für die notwendige Regulierung/Gesetzgebung zu sorgen.


Da hoffe ich sehr, dass das nicht so ist.

Regulierung in dem Zusammenhang meint wieder Sonderrechte für anonyme Geschäftemacher sowie reduzierte Rechte für Verbraucher. Beides erwies sich bei den ursprünglichen Regelungen für Neppdialer in der Praxis als untauglich und missbrauchsfördernd und wurde in einem mühseligen Prozess zurückentwickelt, so dass es in 3 Monaten hoffentlich einigermaßen läuft.

Es braucht auch keine neuen Gesetze. Neue Zahlungsmittel müssen sich einfach mal am geltenden Recht orientieren, die Erfüllung der Informationspflichten sicherstellen und manipulationsfest sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2005)

*Netfire media GmbH*

habe einen Brief vom Anwalt bekommen in Bezug auf Netfire Media Gmbh./. Mein Name

In dem schreiben heisst es das wohl ne Akte bei der Prozessabteilung liegt, ich mich aber nicht erinnern kann jemals irgendwie dort was per Internet abgebucht zu haben, da ich meine Bankverbindung niemals im Internet preisgebe. Zudem ist auf dem Zahlschein oder in dem Brief KEINE Summe genannt!

Kann da wer weiterhelfen, denn ich habe ein schreiben an die Kanzlei gesendet und bis heute keine Antwort bekommen!!!!



HILFE bitte!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Juni 2005)

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:

Ansonsten gilt für deine Anfrage:
Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit der selben Firma. Ich habe vor  einem Monat ein DREI TAGE Angebot dieses Anbieters für knapp € 4,00 angenommen. Nun bekam ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei A. W. T.  einen Betrag in Höhe von € 71,64 binnen 8 Tage zu bezahlen. Ich weigerte mich daraufhin, da ich schon am zweiten Tag noch am selben Tag noch meinen Zugang zu diesem Anbieter kündigte, um diese drei Tage nicht zu überschreiten.
Ich habe auch eine KÜndigungsbestätigung von dieser Firma auf meinem Rechner, doch das alles scheint die Netfire Media GmbH nicht grossartig zu tangieren. Im Gegenteil, diese stellte mich als Lügner dar und drohte nochmals mit einer gerichtlichen Klage. Na gut, wer nicht hören will muss fÜhlen. Mal sehen wie weit dieser Anbieter wirklich gehen wird...

Ihr hört von mir

gez. der Rächer


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2005)

Frage doch mal in Elmshorn nach. Dort weiss man evtl. mehr als in München bei AWT.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...das alles scheint die Netfire Media GmbH nicht grossartig zu tangieren. Im Gegenteil, diese stellte mich als Lügner dar und drohte nochmals mit einer gerichtlichen Klage.


Das wäre dieser Art die erste, die aller erste!   

Aber wenn ich lese: Netfire und AWT, dann geht mir noch einer in dem Bunde ab und das ist die Afendis AG. Das ist doch der falsche Thread hier. Es geht doch gar nicht um die Abrechnung via IP sondern um einen vermeintlichen Vertrag über ein Anmeldeformular, gelle?

Gucke mal zur Orientierung auch > HIER < rein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2005)

aber Afendis würde den Betroffenen im Falle des Falles doch zu Netfire als (deren Abrechnungs-) Kunde verweisen, also doch nach Elmshorn.
frei nach John Waite "No more wonderful, Mr Cool" 
Dein link scheint schon zu passen...


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

Ha, da magst Du Recht haben. Allerdings kann ich mich (jetzt erst) daran erinnern, dass Netfire wohl eigene Wege geht - also ohne Afendis aber so ähnlich, wie bisher.
_
Tut mir leid werte griechische Münchener, wollte Euch da nicht zu nahe treten. Aber ihr lest hier im Forum ja aus Prinzip nicht mit.  8) _


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2005)

> * Um die Mitgliedschaft zu vereinfachen, erneuert sich der Zugang automatisch. Der Testzugang erweitert sich nach Ablauf zum Monatszugang für 49,50 EUR. Sollte Ihnen das Angebot nicht gefallen, können Sie *problemlos* per Email kündigen.



soweit die Theorie...
Hier handelt es sich aber offenbar *räusper* um ein Projekt einer niederländischen Firma, *räusper*, obwohl im googlecache auf Seiten der Niederländer noch *räusper* eine Elmshorner Adresse steht, die ICQ-Nummer (auf beiden Seiten identisch) gehört aber weder dem einen D* dort noch dem anderen D*, sondern U*S*.
Der Jugendschutzbeauftragte, eine Münchner Anwaltskanzlei "A*W*T*", ist auf der Neufassung der Seite ja auch nicht mehr zu lesen *räusper*. Braucht man wohl in Rotterdam nicht.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

Das mit dem Jugendschutzbeauftragten ist sowieso - bei all den Projekten, rund um den Globus - für A-W-T nur ein Geplänkel ohne Bestand. Ich habe deswegen mal ein Gespräch mit dem A. jr. geführt und der lies sich dbzgl. so ein.


----------



## Wembley (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

Montax Payment Services kooperiert mit der Deutschen Telekom ICSS

http://www.portel.de/index.php?id=n...=13853&tx_ttnews[backPid]=12&cHash=592416f802

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

Ist jetzt genug Gras drüber gewachsen, dass man jetzt die böse Saat ernten kann
und  österreiische negative Vorbilder  auch hier endlich  gewinnbringend umsetzen  kann? 
Mit dem Partner im Rücken kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen. Die rechtliche Basis 
für solche Dienste ist nach wie vor nebulös. Wie eine  IP (die nur noch 8 Tage gespeichert 
wird/werden darf) als Basis und als Beweis   für einen persönlichen Vertragsabschluss dienen
  kann, entzieht sich mir.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

Pfui!
Die Telekom und die Dänen? geht die Geschichte weiter?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP-Payment


> Nachteile des Systems sind das Fehlen einer effektiven Kontrollmöglichkeit, ob der Besuch der Seite auch wirklich wissentlich vom betroffenen Nutzer erfolgte. Beispielsweise kann mit dem Einsatz simpelster Mittel wie einem „HTTP-Moved“ auch ohne Javascript o.ä. der Nutzer ohne sein Eingreifen auf kostenpflichtige Seiten geleitet werden. Mittels Trojanern könnten auch komplexere Nutzeraktionen künstlich nachgeahmt werden, ohne dann noch von einem wissentlichen Aufrufen der Seiten unterscheidbar zu sein.
> * Daher ist das IP-Payment für Missbrauch noch weitaus anfälliger als Dialer.*
> 
> Auch rechtlich ist unklar, ob die Identifizierung eines Nutzers durch seine IP-Adresse ausreicht, um einen Vertragsabschluss zu beweisen. Beispielsweise muss die Nutzung nicht durch den Inhaber des Internetzugangs geschehen sein, wenn sich mehrere Menschen einen Zugang teilen, wie in Familien.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=91312#post91312

*Das sollte man mal den Entscheidungsträgern der Telekom zeigen.*


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ist jetzt genug Gras drüber gewachsen, dass man jetzt die böse Saat ernten kann
> und  österreiische negative Vorbilder  auch hier endlich  gewinnbringend umsetzen  kann?
> Mit dem Partner im Rücken kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen. Die rechtliche Basis
> für solche Dienste ist nach wie vor nebulös. Wie eine  IP (die nur noch 8 Tage gespeichert
> ...




Das mit der IP ist ja schön und gut. Noch ist es ja auch so, daß Sie " nur " acht Tage gespeichert wird. Bald wird sich die Gesetzes Lage aber vielleicht ändern , Thema Vorratsspeicherung, und dann sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. 
Vielleicht werden auch die Provider umdenken. Ich weiss ja nicht warum es immer noch die " dynamischen IP's " gibt. Méin Festnetz oder Handy hat ja auch die gleiche Nummer, die sich nicht bei jedem Anruf wechselt.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das mit der IP ist ja schön und gut. Noch ist es ja auch so, daß Sie " nur " acht Tage gespeichert wird. Bald wird sich die Gesetzes Lage aber vielleicht ändern , Thema Vorratsspeicherung, und dann sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus.


Die  sieht jetzt schon anders aus. Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass nur wenige begreifen, 
 was da für ein (faules) Ei ins Nest gelegt wird. Mit der Kooperation  rückt die T-Com sofort
 die Adressdaten raus. Nicht erst nach Tagen. Daher ist es völlig egal, wie lange gespeichert wird. 
Für den User wird es extrem schwierig werden, einen ungewollten  Aufruf einer Seite  zu beweisen.
Die Beweislast wird einfach auf den Kopf gestellt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

Hmmm , dann sind meine Adressdaten eben bekannt. Eingroßes Geheimnis ist das ja nicht. Wenn aber , um die dynamische IP anzusprechen, mir keiner Sagen kann, zumindest kein Dritter, wie die Telekom, das ich vor sagen wir mal 20 Tagen die IP hatte ( den diese Info ist ja schon gelöscht ), was dann ?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn aber , um die dynamische IP anzusprechen, mir keiner Sagen kann, zumindest kein Dritter, wie die Telekom, das ich vor sagen wir mal 20 Tagen die IP hatte ( den diese Info ist ja schon gelöscht ), was dann ?


 Die T-Com hat die Adresse, mehr ist nicht erforderlich um  Forderungen zu erheben. 
Wie lange die gespeichert werden, ist denen dabei völlig egal.
Der User bekommt  das Problem  nicht die.


----------



## TKprofi (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

hallöle,

*hier mal mein senf zur sache:* also wenn sie die IP haben und deine email heißt ja noch garnix. erst wenn du dich einloggst und die dienstleistung in anspruch nimmst, können sie dir den beitrag berechnen, wichtig ist nur das du dich an die fristen zur kündigung etc. hälst. tust du dieses nicht, verlängert sich das abo natürlich (gem. den AGB, welche du ja sicher gelesen und bestätigt hast) und du musst zahlen, wenn du nicht zahlst gehts ab an den anwalt und der wird das geld bekommen!!! rechtlich gesehn ist das alles in ordnung. 

IP adressen + der dazugehörige nutzer werden nur an ermittlungsbehörden (gericht/staatsanwalt) mitgeteilt und nicht irgendwelchen holländischen pornoanbietern. also wird da nix kommen, als nachweis gilt das einloggen auf deren server und nutzng der leistung. da dich niemand belogen oder betrogen hat, ist das soweit auch rechtlich auch i.o. egal wo der betreiber sitzt!

ich möchte keine partei, für den betreiber ergreifen, aber vom rechtswege gesehn, hast du schlechte chancen. sobald das ans das inkasso abgegeben, noch teurer wird.

gruß


(ex erotikportal mitarbeiter)


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



> ich möchte keine partei, für den betreiber ergreifen, aber vom rechtswege gesehn, hast du schlechte chancen. sobald das ans das inkasso abgegeben, noch teurer wird.



Genau deshalb gibts ja angesichts zig-tausender nicht zahlender "Kunden" auch schon sooo viele Urteile, die eine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten bejahen... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



sascha schrieb:


> Genau deshalb gibts ja angesichts zig-tausender nicht zahlender "Kunden" auch schon sooo viele Urteile, die eine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten bejahen... :scherzkeks:



es geht hierbei nicht um die versteckten kosten! wenn du dich in so einem portal anmeldest, wirst du explizit auf die kosten hingewiesen......


----------



## Black-Jack (25 Juni 2007)

*Abrechnung über IP-Adressen in Vorbereitung ???*



A John schrieb:


> Interessant ist IMO die Frage, ob durch einen *anonymen* Mausklick (so er überhaupt erfolgt), ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande kommt.





Eniac schrieb:


> Der Dialer ist tot, es lebe das IP-Payment. Die seriöse Geschäftswelt reibt sich vor Vorfreude sicherlich schon die Fingerchen wund.
> Wenn ich das alles richtig interpretiere, sind Abzockerei und Betrug Tür und Tor weit geöffnet worden.
> Dagegen wird die Ära der Dialer noch im goldenen Licht erscheinen. Was



Man arbeitet unter NGN-Gesichtspunkten bereits an dieser Möglichkeit, wobei dieses Konzept über IP-Protokollelemente abgewickelt wird.
[noparse]http://www.vatm.de/content/vortraege/galerie_21/galerie.html[/noparse]


----------



## Immo (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

Dass der Lobbyverein schon wieder an diesem völlig indiskutablem Modell strickt  ist nicht verwunderlich.
Dabei ist es bei dieser Methode nichts  leichter als angebliche  Dienstleistungen unterzujubeln


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



Immo schrieb:


> ... wieder an diesem völlig indiskutablem Modell strickt ...


So undiskutabel ist das nicht und es ist auch nicht der einzige "Verein", der an solchen Überlegungen herumstrickt. Nach der Vorratsdatenspeicherung wird das ein weiterer Schritt in neue Dimensionen sein - dem Forum hier gehen also die Themen mit der Manigfaltigkeit der Internetfallen sicher nicht aus.


----------



## Immo (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



Reducal schrieb:


> So undiskutabel ist das nicht .


Es ist indiskutabel, weil es von vorherein zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, da es systembedingt 
als  Abzocke eingesetzt werden kann, genauso wie Dialer systembedingt  zur Abzocke eingesetzt wurden.
Hier sind  aber hier die Möglichkeiten zur untergejubelten Abzocke  sogar noch größer. Dass die Minderwertindustrie nach Nachfolgemodellen  sucht ist nachvollziehbar aber nicht tolerierbar. Man will gar nicht aus der Vergangenheit lernen.  

Diskutieren kann man auch darüber es eine  Geschwindigkeit größer als das Licht gibt. 
http://www.politikforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173907&page=2


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



Immo schrieb:


> Es ist indiskutabel, weil es von vorherein zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, da es systembedingt...http://www.politikforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173907&page=2


...definiere systembedingt! Das mit dem Scheitern ist deine Meinung, eine subjektive, die auch andere Meinungsträger mit dir teilen. Teilen tue ich mit euch nur die Vorahnung, dass die Abrechnung über die Verbindungsdaten zum Missbrauch einlädt und viele Probleme mit sich bringen wird. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es neue Systeme zur Abrechnung geben wird, ob sie dem Verbraucher mehr nutzen als schaden, wird sich erst im globalen Feldversuch am un-/tauglichen Objekt herausstellen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

Mehrwertdienste wurden in Deutschland eingeführt, als deren Missbrauchspotential längst bekannt war. Dialer wurden noch als "kontrollierbar" erachtet, als weltweit längst die Probleme (und deren Lösung) en detail diskutiert war (USA: Ftc 1996ff).
Solange keiner kapiert, was abgeht, wird staatlich gefördert abgezockt. Ob im Internet oder gleich am Staatseigentum - ersteres sicher weniger schwerwiegend.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

Schlichte Frage: Warum verschwanden Dialer praktisch über Nacht, als das 
Mißbrauchspotential wirkungsvoll durch das Trauerrrandfenster beendet wurde? 
Der Verdacht drängt sich auf, dass hier in voller Absicht eine Nachfolgemethode 
 eingeführt werden soll, die genau das gleiche Mißbrauchspotential bietet. 
Natürlich spielt dabei auch die mittlerweile rasant gestiegene Breitbandversorgung 
eine  Rolle, die z.Z auf 60% der Teilnehmer in Deutschland  geschätzt wird 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/91691


> Insgesamt gehen 60 Prozent der Nutzer inzwischen mit Zugangsgeschwindigkeiten
> jenseits von ISDN online.


Die könnte man ohnehin  nicht mehr mit Dialern "beglücken". Also muß Ersatz her


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Schlichte Frage: Warum verschwanden Dialer praktisch über Nacht, als das
> Mißbrauchspotential wirkungsvoll durch das Trauerrrandfenster beendet wurde?


Und warum wurde dieses Trauerrandfenster nicht viel früher eingeführt, wie zB in Australien?
Oder klare Preisangaben wie in den USA?


----------



## dvill (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über die IP-Adresse*

Es geht noch schlimmer.


> „Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des FST, den Markt vollständig selbst regulieren“, so das Fazit von Dr. I. H.-U. (Vizepräsidentin BNetzA).


Der Verein hat den Acker für die Dialerei bereitet und dem Missbrauch tatenlos zugesehen. Beendet wurde das Elend durch Maßnahmen des Gesetzgebers sowie der Arbeit von Teilen der Behörde, deren Vizepräsidentin sich dem Gewerbe in fragwürdiger Weise anbiedert.

Unglaublich, denen, die in der Vergangenheit nichts gekonnt haben, auch noch die Arbeit der Behörde in der Zukunft andienen zu wollen. Ich denke, auf die Behörde kann man nicht verzichten, auf die Vizepräsidentin eher schon.


----------

